# Хочу понять "механизм"



## ssv (27 Фев 2015)

Здравствуйте.
Ответьте, пожалуйста, почему когда я длительно сплю на кровати с подложенным матрацом у меня возникает ощущение воспаления глубоких, скелетных мышц. Падает сила до такой степени, что становится крайне трудно выполнять физические упражнения. Делаются тяжелыми плечи, я как будто теряю опору внутри себя. Настроение плохое.. Симптомов множество (остехондроз, это понятно), и главное, ни упражнения ЛФК, ни аутопсихофизические упражнения, не приносят ничего. Я не чувствую свое тело, в таком состоянии хочется его растянуть, но это невозможно. Оно окаменевшее, как одна большая "усталость".

Но, удивительная вещь происходит, когда я перебираюсь на пол (подкладываю сложенное одеяло).
Уже на следующее утро, хоть не сказать что спишь глубоко, я встаю с гораздо лучшими ощущениями. Такое ощущение, что, то что было раньше отёкшим и застывшим,  как бы высвободилось, появляется характерный хруст при потягиваниях. Более того, эти потягивания вдруг начинают приносить удовольствие. Возрастает сила, хочется делать гимнастику и просто жить.

Много лет я пытаюсь укрепить спину, но все мои попытки разбиваются, когда я перебираюсь спать в чуть мягкое и комфортное, потому что спать все время на твердом потом тоже надоедает.
*Я хочу понять причину, что же происходит со скелетом и мышцами, если при сне на обыкновенном матраце (высота 20см, и не скажу что совсем плохой), выдается такой результат, что начинают прогрессировать вышеуказанные симптомы. И как же выбрать такую поверхность, чтобы и сон выходил достаточно глубоким и скелетные мышцы (я все же подозреваю, что это они) не отекали.
*
Спасибо, если прочитали и поняли меня.


----------



## doc (27 Фев 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> как же выбрать такую поверхность, чтобы и сон выходил достаточно глубоким и скелетные мышцы (я все же подозреваю, что это они) не отекали.


Ответ содержится в самом тексте поста. На полу же всё проходит? "Значит, нам туда дорога", - как пел Л.Утёсов.
Это самый простой путь. Есть другое решение: найти в спине проблемные мышцы и полечить. У специалиста. И тогда можно будет спать там, где нравится.


----------



## ssv (27 Фев 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Ответ содержится в самом тексте поста. На полу же всё проходит? "Значит, нам туда дорога", - как пел Л.Утёсов.
> Это самый простой путь. Есть другое решение: найти в спине проблемные мышцы и полечить. У специалиста. И тогда можно будет спать там, где нравится.


Спасибо за ответ.

Только проблема... где такие специалисты.. чтоб не обобрали последнее... Но это уже другой вопрос

Мне интересно почему так происходит.


----------



## doc (27 Фев 2015)

Что-то не так с мускулатурой спины. Она не вечная, частенько "ломается".
При пальпации проблемные места можно найти. А затем обезвредить.


----------



## ssv (27 Фев 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Что-то не так с мускулатурой спины. Она не вечная, частенько "ломается".
> При пальпации проблемные места можно найти. А затем обезвредить.


Да, вот эти.. триггерные точки... Иногда жалею что позвоночник не спереди, уж так бы размассировал их. Достают страшно. Особенно раньше, дело доходило до того, что я чувствовал как будто-то у меня жар...
Как еще их можно "обезвредить"? Я пробовал холод, пробовал тепло. В различных случаях, помогало то одно, то другое. И так же, наоборот, было так, когда результат был близок к нулю.
Два года как кардинально изменил образ жизни. Не употребляю ничего. Посильно занимаюсь гантелями.
Проблемные мышцы эти "растут" крайне медленно. И иногда кажется что проблема вызвана плохим кровотоком и излишне мобильной нервной системой. Потому что, стоит понервничать, как обострение тут как тут.
Но сейчас все равно уже меньше и хочется "добить" гада.
Даже грыжа не беспокоит теперь.. Последнее обострение было два года назад. Чувствую поясницу.
А верх спины... ну хоть убей...
Понимаю, что 20 лет сидя за компьютером дали результат. Шея затекала сильно, башка не соображала, а работать было надо. "Шишки" на верхних грудных позвонках.. (сейчас уже меньше)... Думаю, как их раздвинуть?! Сделал себе осиновый валик, катаюсь на нем...
В общем, убивал я себя сам...как и все. И еще, не все сделал для себя, что могу. Результаты медленно приходят, от каждодневных тренировок, но я стараюсь.
Просто хотел бы узнать, может что-то еще можно сделать, чтобы "протолкнуть" застой.
Извиняюсь за сумбур. Не редактировал.


----------



## doc (27 Фев 2015)

Для лечения мышц есть специально обученные люди. Правда, их мало. А хороших - катастрофически не хватает.
Лечебным эффектом при триггерной патологии обладает влажное тепло (горячий душ, например, сауна, русская баня). Мышца с триггерной точкой может, конечно, расти от тренировок. Но кпд будет значительно сниженным. Кровоток на них практически не влияет, стрессы - да.
Осиновый кол... или что там? валик?  лучше оставить для других случаев (в кино-страшилках это подробно разъясняют). Попробуйте теннисный мячик (есть такая тема на форуме).
Ещё можно массаж, УВТ, иглоукалывание...


----------



## ssv (27 Фев 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Для лечения мышц есть специально обученные люди. Правда, их мало. А хороших - катастрофически не хватает.
> Лечебным эффектом при триггерной патологии обладает влажное тепло (горячий душ, например, сауна, русская баня). Мышца с триггерной точкой может, конечно, расти от тренировок. Но кпд будет значительно сниженным. Кровоток на них практически не влияет, стрессы - да.
> Осиновый кол... или что там? валик?  лучше оставить для других случаев (в кино-страшилках это подробно разъясняют). Попробуйте теннисный мячик (есть такая тема на форуме).
> Ещё можно массаж, УВТ, иглоукалывание...


О! Мячик попробую, спасибо!
Про обученных людей всё понятно... У меня у самого приятель "остеопат-дизайнер". Поэтому лечу себя сам. Давно пришел к выводу, что любая болячка не просто так и нужно менять себя. Тогда будет результат.
То есть, я не понимаю жалоб людей на боли в пояснице, когда у них вес зашкаливает и они едят всякую дрянь.
Я сам так жил и знаю все это.
А Вы написали про горячий душ. Я вот балуюсь контрастным... но после него у меня обязательно обострение. Так что ж, отложить это дело? Только горячий? И насколько горячий и как долго? С головой ли?
Точек не так много, между лопатками с правой стороны... с левой еще меньше. Раньше, кажется, состоял из них.... На иголках лежу. Серъезные у меня иголки имеются) Доставшиеся по наследству от отца. Помогают. Особенно последнее время хорошо снимают затрудненность дыхания к вечеру. В общем-то, перемены и начались когда я начал задыхаться. Теперь гораздо лучше всё...


----------



## doc (27 Фев 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Я вот балуюсь контрастным... но после него у меня обязательно обострение. Так что ж, отложить это дело? Только горячий? И насколько горячий и как долго? С головой ли?


Контрастный душ можно, если его заканчивать горячим. Попробуйте, не пойдёт, не надо.
Просто горячий душ делается сидя, для полного расслабления. Голова исключается из процесса, обычная длительность 5-6 минут. Горячий, максимально переносимый. При желании можно дополнить растяжками прямо в ванне или сразу после.


----------



## ssv (27 Фев 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Контрастный душ можно, если его заканчивать горячим. Попробуйте, не пойдёт, не надо.
> Просто горячий душ делается сидя, для полного расслабления. Голова исключается из процесса, обычная длительность 5-6 минут. Горячий, максимально переносимый. При желании можно дополнить растяжками прямо в ванне или сразу после.


Спасибо.
А я еще Апизатроном стал мазаться и растягивать шею... Вроде неплохо по ощущениям. Что скажете, Doc?


----------



## doc (27 Фев 2015)

Апизартрон может помогать при слабости связочного аппарата, гипермобильности. Болевой синдром тоже немного снимает. Можно применять, если нравится. Только сразу хочу предупредить - вылечиться мазью не получится. Эффект временный. А вот мячиком раздавить триггерные точки можно, если захотеть.


----------



## ssv (27 Фев 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Апизартрон может помогать при слабости связочного аппарата, гипермобильности. Болевой синдром тоже немного снимает. Можно применять, если нравится. Только сразу хочу предупредить - вылечиться мазью не получится. Эффект временный. А вот мячиком раздавить триггерные точки можно, если захотеть.


Этим и займусь, пошёл за мячиком пока магазин работает)

Как больно-то... До какого состояния нужно это делать? Как бы не переусердствовать, а?
Я правильно понимаю, что нужно перетерпеть, пока точка "привыкнет"?

Напишите, как должна реагировать здоровая спина на теннисный мячик. Оказывается, у меня нет спокойного места на ней. Всё перекатывается, зажатыми жгутами какими-то. Очень больно.


----------



## doc (27 Фев 2015)

Боль - проблема.
Нет боли - здоровый участок.
Поймать точку и лежать до исчезновения болезненности. Это обычно около 1 минуты. Так постепенно можно оздоровить всю спину.


----------



## ssv (27 Фев 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Боль - проблема.
> Нет боли - здоровый участок.
> Поймать точку и лежать до исчезновения болезненности. Это обычно около 1 минуты. Так постепенно можно оздоровить всю спину.


Спасибо, и как это я не додумался до такого простого... Всё позвоночник тянул. А он и не болит сам по себе. Болит то что прилегает к нему. Но я думал что это идёт от него самого.
Ну, посмотрим теперь, что будет дальше. Первое занятие провел, минут 10 катался... как говорил, крайне болезненно. Так и не удалось "заглушить" ни одной точки. Ощущение после пока не понял. Видимо, нужно чтобы что-то там успокоилось. Явно, это был стресс для многолетней зажатости. Спасибо!


----------



## doc (27 Фев 2015)

Постарайтесь в следующий раз довести до конца дело хотя бы с одной точкой.
Если же только раздразнить её, то она может "разозлиться" на Вас.


----------



## ssv (28 Фев 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Постарайтесь в следующий раз довести до конца дело хотя бы с одной точкой.
> Если же только раздразнить её, то она может "разозлиться" на Вас.



Спасибо! Как часто это можно делать? Я готов к бою, на ночь только не стал особо воевать.
Завтра продолжу уже... И душ горячий тоже. Мне нужно победить это, ибо я чертовски устал от этого.


----------



## doc (28 Фев 2015)

Делается по самочувствию. Лучше побольше и подольше сделать за один раз, чем несколько раз помаленьку.
Если на второй день пролеченные точки резко болезненные (это нормально), то нужно дать им отдых. Можно взять соседние места для проработки.


----------



## ssv (28 Фев 2015)

Вчера все же сделал процедуры перед сном: полчаса на мячике и затем горячей водой поливал это место.
Сегодня, я чувствую, как общий фон напряжения стал вдвое меньше, но еще не ушел. Точки потревожены, но без резкой болезненности. Такое ощущение, что могу вдохнуть больше воздуха. Я испытываю облегчение, настроение лучше. Обычно, утром я вставал уже усталый. Проявления этой заразы приводили к серьезной депрессии и раздражению.
Через неделю я напишу о своих успехах. Спасибо Вам, Doc!


----------



## doc (28 Фев 2015)

Я доволен Вашими успехами!
Теперь точно всё будет замечательно!
К ежедневному рациону желательно добавить аскорбиновую кислоту по 100-150 мг 3 раза в день - на период лечения.


----------



## ssv (4 Мар 2015)

Спасибо! А я очень Вам благодарен за советы.
Они так кстати, так как только Создатель знает как я устал от мучительных недомоганий.
Но теперь жизнь имеет все шансы стать более удобносносимой (я надеюсь).
Каждый день, по Вашей рекомендации, я разминаю мышцы мячиком. Делаю я это примерно минут 40-50. Исследуя участок за участком, обнаружил весьма болезненные. Кривлюсь от боли, выступает испарина, но зато потом я как-будто становлюсь шире в плечах. Продолжаю получасовой гантельной гимнастикой. Она потом на удивление легче переносится. Не забываю и про горячий душ с аскорбиновой кислотой).
У меня вопросы есть, если позволите:
1. Как в науке называется эта зараза с поражением мышц подобным образом?
2. За какое время можно восстановиться, если имеется такой вот немного запущенный случай как у меня?


----------



## SvetlanaV (4 Мар 2015)

Посвольте слово молвить) если Вам помогает мячик - это значит у Вас не запущенный случай а просто небольшие мышечные проблемы) со специалистами решаются быстрее, чем самостоятельно.  Целенаправленно именно этим (мышечным корсетом) занимается системная биомеханическая реабилитация. Так же есть небольшое количество специалистов, которые называют себя мануальными терапевтами - которые работают с мышечным корсетом - на форуме представлены доктором Лукьяновым (doc) и доктором Рудковским (AIR). Васильевские кинезиологи порой тоже могут помочь) в принципе это и все кто занимается мышечными проблемами.

Если я ошибаюсь - доктора поправят.


----------



## ssv (4 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Посвольте слово молвить) если Вам помогает мячик - это значит у Вас не запущенный случай а просто небольшие мышечные проблемы) со специалистами решаются быстрее, чем самостоятельно.  Целенаправленно именно этим (мышечным корсетом) занимается системная биомеханическая реабилитация. Так же есть небольшое количество специалистов, которые называют себя мануальными терапевтами - которые работают с мышечным корсетом - на форуме представлены доктором Лукьяновым (doc) и доктором Рудковским (AIR). Васильевские кинезиологи порой тоже могут помочь) в принципе это и все кто занимается мышечными проблемами.
> 
> Если я ошибаюсь - доктора поправят.



Спасибо. Мне хочется верить что мячик помогает. Сегодня вот обострение, кажется.
Я очень усердно взялся.
Но раз болит, значит, что еще живой Останавливать занятия, наверное, не стоит.
Большие - не большие проблемы, а дыхание иногда затруднено. На психику давит.
"Системная биомеханическая реабилитация" и "мануальные терапевты - которые работают с мышечным корсетом" - звучит очень весомо, но у меня нет сейчас возможности найти таких докторов.
Поэтому, я благодарен тому случаю, который свел меня виртуально здесь с доктором Лукьяновым (Doc) и ему лично.
Кстати, вот еще вопрос. Как называется вот эта область, сразу вдоль позвоночника, прилегающая к нему?
Мне кажется я растревожил ее, "одеревенелую", и она "мстит" мне. С правой стороны, грудного отдела.


----------



## doc (4 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> 1. Как в науке называется эта зараза с поражением мышц подобным образом?
> 2. За какое время можно восстановиться, если имеется такой вот немного запущенный случай как у меня?


Это называется миофасциальным синдромом. Его причиной являются триггерные точки в мышцах.
Сроки лечения сильно зависят от того кто лечит и каким способом, а также от организма пациента. В случае с мячиком самый главный фактор - терпение и упорство. Другими словами, всё в Ваших руках.
Область, прилегающая к позвоночнику: первый слой - длиннейшая мышца, под ней полуостистая и многораздельная. Есть ещё - ротаторы, межпоперечные и т.д., но до них мячиком не добраться.


----------



## SvetlanaV (4 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> "мануальные терапевты - которые работают с мышечным корсетом" - звучит очень весомо, но у меня нет сейчас возможности найти таких докторов.
> .



а что их искать-то? Вот они - доктор Лукьянов - Doc и доктор Рудковский - AIR. Вот они тут. Один в Кисловодске, второй в Москве)

но на самом деле я говорила о другом. Вы просто спросили о времени. Я сказала о том, что специалисты справятся быстрее и качественнее однозначно - самостоятельно тоже можно - только надо потратить много сил, времени и придется начать разбираться в предмете) Если есть время, желание, упорство и мало мальские способности - почему бы и нет? У многих получается.

Вот только мне странно следующее. Операции ж мы сами не делаем) Почему вдруг решили, что мышечные проблемы (раз мы уж до них дожили) решить проще...


----------



## ssv (4 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Это называется миофасциальным синдромом. Его причиной являются триггерные точки в мышцах.
> Сроки лечения сильно зависят от того кто лечит и каким способом, а также от организма пациента. В случае с мячиком самый главный фактор - терпение и упорство. Другими словами, всё в Ваших руках.
> Область, прилегающая к позвоночнику: первый слой - длиннейшая мышца, под ней полуостистая и многораздельная. Есть ещё - ротаторы, межпоперечные и т.д., но до них мячиком не добраться.


Спасибо. В общем-то, я так и думал (про синдром).
Буду упорным, спасибо за ликбез.
Грыжу-то я смог "уконтропупить". Несколько раз, в разные годы, приходилось на стенку лезть.
Ходил пешком много, ЛФК делал. А на мышцы внимания не обращал как-то. Глуп человек, врачей в принципе, побаиваюсь и с трудом доверяю.

Удивительно для меня, но немного расходившись, полежавши на полу, утренее обострение заметно снизилось.



SvetlanaV написал(а):


> а что их искать-то? Вот они - доктор Лукьянов - Doc и доктор Рудковский - AIR. Вот они тут. Один в Кисловодске, второй в Москве)


Я подумаю, спасибо)


----------



## ssv (5 Мар 2015)

У меня вопрос. Вот упражнение, которое буквально распрямило меня после обострения, которое возникло после мячика. Это обострение не боль, а слабость какая-то, скованность, отсутствие опоры в туловище.

Руки были и вдоль туловища и впереди. При этом я старался хорошо дышать.
Распрямился потом как кирзовый сапог, голова стала ясной, внутри появилось чувство опоры.

Часто бывает, что этого чувства нет. Кажется, что внутри что-то бесполезно напряжено из мышц, но толку из того мало. От этого усталость к концу дня. А это упражнение иногда возвращает какой-то нормальный ток в теле.
Что происходит при выполнении этого упражения? За счет чего результат? Спасибо!


----------



## doc (5 Мар 2015)

Лечебные упражнения - обязательная часть лечения. Очень хорошо, что подобрали эффективный приём для себя. Без толкового инструктора это редко у кого получается.


----------



## ssv (13 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Лечебные упражнения - обязательная часть лечения. Очень хорошо, что подобрали эффективный приём для себя. Без толкового инструктора это редко у кого получается.



Здравствуйте! У меня еще вот какой вопрос к Вам.
К концу дня иногда испытываю затрудненное дыхание и скованность грудного отдела.
Вышеуказанное упражнение здорово помогает, хотя обычно в начале его выполнения приходится нелегко: дышать и так качественно не приходится, а тут еще и ногами подпираешь грудную клетку. Но после трех-пяти минут приходит облегчение. И одеревенение грудного отдела смягчается.
Но особенно в моем случае мне помогает Эуфиллин. Я не злоупотребляю и, достаточно одной таблетки в сутки, чтобы вообще забыть про проблему. Таким образом, иногда я принимаю два-три раза в неделю.
Я хотел спросить, допустим ли прием этого лекарства?

Сегодня купил второй теннисный мяч. Прокатываю спину каждый день. Возникают обострения, столько желваков этих на мне... Иногда немного лихорадит, давит на нервы. Но замечаю медленную, но положительную динамику. Есть участки на спине, которые я стал как-бы заново даже ощущать и только сейчас понимаю весь тот вред который нанесла мне многолетняя работа за компьютером.

Также, не забываю я и про гантели. 30-60 минут в день. Я использую 5,8 кг. Занимаюсь полгода.
Правда, иногда днем приходится час отдыхать, ибо проблемные мышцы утомляются не совсем той, приятной усталостью, которая бывает у людей не имеющих подобных проблем.
Недавно фотографировал выступление одного  детского вокального коллектива ( у меня в нем сын занят). И обратил внимание, что совершенно легко делаю наклоны в разные стороны. Раньше бы это вызывало жуткий дискомфорт. А тут я легко делал полунаклоны, и мне было очень легко, я не боялся схлопотать "прострел".
Спасибо


----------



## doc (13 Мар 2015)

Эффект эуфиллина наводит на мысль о наличии бронхоспазма. Нужно показаться терапевту. Сухой кашель бывает?
Самолечение идёт полным ходом! Пейте достаточное количество жидкости и витамины.


----------



## ssv (13 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Эффект эуфиллина наводит на мысль о наличии бронхоспазма. Нужно показаться терапевту. Сухой кашель бывает?
> Самолечение идёт полным ходом! Пейте достаточное количество жидкости и витамины.


Бронхоспазм имеется, я проверял, дул в трубку. Не помню куда-то отправили меня, но так как задыхаться я перестал, я дальше не пошел. Но вот остаточные явления возникают и я связываю это со своей проблемой в спине.
Кашель бывает, да. Иногда с нейтральной мокротой.

PS. Если витамины, то какие? Началось то помню все на фоне стресса на работе и сидячего положения.

И кажется, зимой это больше беспокоит.

Пью действительно мало. Никак не могу пить 2,5 литра  в день. Но заметил, когда пью, чувствую себя лучше. Наверное, это связано как-то. Раньше пил пиво,  а теперь сколько раз замечал, хожу с сухостью во рту. Нет бы взять и попить воды сразу... забываю...


----------



## doc (13 Мар 2015)

Бронхоспазм часто бывает из-за аллергизации. Иногда это выливается в более серьёзные дела. Нужно обследоваться на этот предмет.
Из витаминов в первую очередь нужна аскорбинка. Меньше будут болеть мышцы после лечения. А жидкость хотя бы на период работы с мячиками нужно пить побольше, чтобы продукты распада выводились.


----------



## ssv (13 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Бронхоспазм часто бывает из-за аллергизации. Иногда это выливается в более серьёзные дела. Нужно обследоваться на этот предмет.
> Из витаминов в первую очередь нужна аскорбинка. Меньше будут болеть мышцы после лечения. А жидкость хотя бы на период работы с мячиками нужно пить побольше, чтобы продукты распада выводились.


Спасибо. Буду что-то решать.
То есть, эуфиллин отменить, да?

Еще я хочу сказать что незадолго до приступа удушья... имела быть место сухая голодовка. Так я провел семь суток.
Зачем я это делал - вопрос другой. Ну и вот спустя немного времени я и "словил" то что имею.)
Поэтому, я и связываю проблему еще с невосполненностью организма витаминами. В общем, начинаю усиленно пить каждый день, продолжать принимать вит. "С" и кататься на мячиках)

Не то чтобы я связываю... а предполагаю, сообразно тому что Вы написали)

Вчера не стал принимать таблетку эуфиллина. Интуитивно, стал разминать верхний отдел груди. Обнаружил там пару спазмированных мышц по обе стороны, сразу под ключицами. Сначала, наступило облегчение, потом, и вовсе неудовлетворённость дыханием прошла. Я прекрасно заснул. Всё же, я очень "зажатый" человек, наверное)


----------



## doc (14 Мар 2015)

Уже второй человек говорит мне о сухой голодовке. Это что, мода такая? А то, что это очень опасно, Вы в курсе?


----------



## ssv (14 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Уже второй человек говорит мне о сухой голодовке. Это что, мода такая? А то, что это очень опасно, Вы в курсе?


А что не опасно, Doc? Сама жизнь опасна и я вменяемый чтобы быть в курсе этого
Личные усилия при чистых и бескорыстных мотивах иногда помогают уверовать в себя
К тому же, и медицинские исследования говорят о пользе осознанных голоданий, в котором самым ответственным является не само голодание, а выход из него.
До семи суток можно делать это самостоятельно, но важно понимать для чего это совершаешь.
Я для себя пользу извлек.
Организм, конечно, может трещать по швам. Но только там, где тонко, указав на проблему, что нужно уделить внимание тому или иному месту в себе. Например, ЖКХ не пострадал совершенно, а наоборот. А вот витаминами я себя не поддержал после, это нехорошо. Качественного питания нет и это вызвало некие проблемы. Всё это нужно индивидуально искать для себя, чтобы жить здорОво, легко.


doc написал(а):


> Это что, мода такая?


Если бы это действительно стало модным, люди приобрели бы хорошие свойства. Не были бы киселеподобными, безвольными существами, лелеящими свои слабости.
То есть, это было бы гораздо круче радости о новых шмотках, например


----------



## doc (14 Мар 2015)

Да, выход из голодовки опаснее всего. Но воду всё-таки нужно пить, и даже больше, чем без голодания.


----------



## ssv (14 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Да, выход из голодовки опаснее всего. Но воду всё-таки нужно пить, и даже больше, чем без голодания.


Согласен, сухое голодание не совсем изучено. Абсолютно противопоказано людям худым. Перед тем как пойти на это, я много читал)

Doc, я приноровился использовать мячики для массажа продолговатой плоской кости что на грудине. 
Ощущение что внутри аж легче жить... Три минуты покатался и вперед к Вам описать состояние. Это нормально, мячами на груди кататься? Или я всё-таки с приветом?
Еще хочу сказать, что от мячей у меня исчез характерные щелчки при вращении плечами, который исходил из района лопаток. Это радует)


----------



## doc (14 Мар 2015)

Если нравится ощущения от разминания грудины... что ж, делайте. Вообще-то, кость размять нельзя. Возможно, реакция идёт от сочленений грудины с рёбрами. А по поводу катания мячей - делайте, изобретайте что-то своё, используя уже накопленный другими опыт. Глядишь, и нас чему-нибудь научите.


----------



## ssv (14 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Если нравится ощущения от разминания грудины... что ж, делайте. Вообще-то, кость размять нельзя. Возможно, реакция идёт от сочленений грудины с рёбрами. А по поводу катания мячей - делайте, изобретайте что-то своё, используя уже накопленный другими опыт. Глядишь, и нас чему-нибудь научите.


Да, кость, конечно, нельзя. Я давно подозревал, что там мыщцы у самих ключиц немного атрофированны, их и буду катать. Спасибо за Ваши ответы.

На этой кости тоже точки эти... имеются.


----------



## doc (14 Мар 2015)

Да, триггеры бывают не только в мышцах. Но это пока самая неисследованная тема.


----------



## ssv (14 Мар 2015)

Эуфиллин отменяю. Вычитал кое-что, как испробую, отпишусь
Долой таблетки)


----------



## douglas (20 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> У меня вопрос. Вот упражнение, которое буквально распрямило меня после обострения, которое возникло после мячика. Это обострение не боль, а слабость какая-то, скованность, отсутствие опоры в туловище.
> 
> Руки были и вдоль туловища и впереди. При этом я старался хорошо дышать.
> Распрямился потом как кирзовый сапог, голова стала ясной, внутри появилось чувство опоры.
> ...


Делаю это упражнение в конце ЛФК или после трудного дня на ногах, очень помогает, обязательно нужно мысленно расслабить мышцы, только после этого у меня происходит небольшой хруст и появляется чувство лёгкости.


----------



## doc (20 Мар 2015)

douglas написал(а):


> только после этого у меня происходит небольшой хруст и появляется чувство лёгкости.


Не советую злоупотреблять этими хрустами.
Лечил нескольких пациентов, самостоятельно добившихся у себя выраженной гипермобильности и как следствие болевого синдрома. Им тоже поначалу нравилось чувство лёгкости. Оно бывает обманчиво.


----------



## ssv (24 Мар 2015)

Немного юмора. Похрустывание суставами и хрящами, прижилось в сознании, вообще, с помощью синематографа 
Ведь еще тогда, крутые герои фильмов начала 90-x выказывали на камеру свою крутость движениями, вызывающими различный хруст. Это считалось проявлением большого здоровья.

Болезненность триггерных точек практически ушла. Но сами спазмированные мышцы (их стало меньше) еще перекатываются под давлением мячика. Рассосутся ли они окончательно, если продолжать? Так, мышцам стало значительно легче, исчезла лихорадочность общего состояния, я стал наконец-то спокойнее. Ем "Ревит" (вит. С) несмотря на фырканье в сети по поводу этой лекарственной формы. Чувствую даже, что мне хочется его есть. После тренировок особенно, потому что иногда за час  упражнений с гантелями я успеваю достаточно "накидаться" гантелями, чтобы почувствовать сильную усталость.
Ем перловую кашу, вычитал, что, там калий, который особенно полезен мышцам. Еще, помогаю себе препаратом "Стимол".
От затрудненности дыхания спасаюсь дыхательной гимнастикой Стрельниковой. Вспомнил, как давным-давно, посещал ее занятия будучи ребёнком. Если тогда я был далек от понимания зачем это, то теперь я вижу по результатам неоспоримую пользу этих простых дыхательных упражнений. Попробовал и дыхательную гимнастику Бутейко, но пока отложил.


----------



## doc (24 Мар 2015)

Поверхностный слой мышц обезврежен. Перекатываются уже более глубокие. При должном упорстве и некоторой доле изобретательности (вопрос доступа на глубину) их тоже можно победить.
По поводу нужности калия... обычно в рационе его и так хватает. Если всё же есть недостаток, то проще всего его восполнить бананами. 1 банан содержит примерно дневную норму калия.

Будьте бдительны, кроме калия в них есть калории!


----------



## ssv (24 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Будьте бдительны, кроме калия в них есть калории!


тогда зелёный чай Главное, без фанатизма. А то таскать себя самого  можно перестать)


doc написал(а):


> При должном упорстве и некоторой доле изобретательности (вопрос доступа на глубину) их тоже можно победить.


Может быть мячик пожестче найти? Я в "Спортмастере" смотрел на мяч для игры в крикет) Но повертев в руках, пока усомнился) Дюже он твердый.
Наверное, лучше идти не форсировав события. И так пока ход меня устраивает более чем.


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Может быть мячик пожестче найти? Я в "Спортмастере" смотрел на мяч для игры в крикет) Но повертев в руках, пока усомнился) Дюже он твердый.
> Наверное, лучше идти не форсировав события. И так пока ход меня устраивает более чем.


Типа той игры наверное, которую я на днях купила - с ракетками липучками (торнео)? Да он тверже чем магик, например, теннисный мячик. Но мне по душе помягче пришелся. Он и так твердый  Но мне кажется лучше не как камень как в той игре, а более упругий - помягче.


----------



## ssv (24 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Типа той игры наверное, которую я на днях купила - с ракетками липучками (торнео)? Да он тверже чем магик, например, теннисный мячик. Но мне по душе помягче пришелся. Он и так твердый  Но мне кажется лучше не как камень как в той игре, а более упругий - помягче.



Во! Точно-точно)


----------



## ~Наталья~ (25 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Я в "Спортмастере"


Я беру в "Спортмастере" именно с надписью Торнео, такие зелено-желтые, волосатенькие, с белой волнистой полоской, они дольше не ломаются.


----------



## ssv (25 Мар 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Я беру в "Спортмастере" именно с надписью Торнео, такие зелено-желтые, волосатенькие, с белой волнистой полоской, они дольше не ломаются.


Спасибо, не знал что мячик можно "докатать" до такой степени) У меня такие же


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Мар 2015)

Хорошая тема, всем добрый день! А мячики, на них написано "для фитнеса" пластмассовые с шипами для этого дела подойдут? Вернее, я их использую, пока правда не знаю, для пользы или нет. Теннисные я быстро "докачала" до степени, наверное старалась сильно. 
Я еще у Вас, Doc, хотела спросить, что значит не злоупотреблять хрустами, вообще лишний раз не хрустеть?


----------



## doc (26 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> что значит не злоупотреблять хрустами


Не иметь такой привычки щёлкать суставами.


----------



## Екатерина79 (26 Мар 2015)

Магик мячик теннисный лучше не покупайте, он у меня после 2-3 процедур сдулся  дешевый за 80 р купила. Лучше подороже вдвое, но проф купить, наверное покрепче будет) Буду теперь Торнео пробовать, он более твердый, может и надежнее)


----------



## ssv (26 Мар 2015)

Скажите, а шейные позвонки удастся раскатать "нашим" методом с помощью мячика? Шея такой орган - я понимаю, требует особого уважения.
У меня там проблемное место (1 или 2-ой снизу шейный) - источник плохого настроения. Уж как только я его не тянул в разные стороны. Сегодня на мячике полежал-покатался этой точкой, которая хрустит. Обострилось, но кажется, ощущения все равно лучше. Ведь обычно, эта бяка давала чувство отстраненности от внешнего мира, вегетативные расстройства. Почему я так думаю? По многолетним наблюдениям и опять же, по обострениям после контрастного душа, если лью на это место.
Мне кажется, что именно по этой причине, мне никак не удается накачать шею. Хотя знаю что шея очень отзывчива на упражнения и они дают хороший рост мышц для нее.


----------



## doc (26 Мар 2015)

Можно только задние шейные мышцы. Если сможете к ним подобраться мячиком.


----------



## ssv (27 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Можно только задние шейные мышцы. Если сможете к ним подобраться мячиком.


Да, я уже приспособился, спасибо Кумекалки не хватило за столько лет попробовать этот метод.


----------



## ssv (27 Мар 2015)

Сегодня утром был сильный, холодный ветер. И я на самокатике с утреца прокатился пару километров в легкой куртейке и без шапки.
Результат такой, что теперь даже кожа на голове болит, не говоря о шейных мышцах.
Настроение упало, раздражительность.. 
Размял вот щас немного, потому что сразу не понял от чего так накрыло, чуточку полегчало. Завтра продолжу


----------



## Екатерина79 (27 Мар 2015)

Что ж Вы так, еще рано так ходить, да и ветер очень холодный порывистый был... Берегите себя) Я так понимаю Вы тоже немного за МКАД. А за МКАД более холодно и ветренно. У нас по крайней мере.


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Что ж Вы так, еще рано так ходить, да и ветер очень холодный порывистый был... Берегите себя) Я так понимаю Вы тоже немного за МКАД. А за МКАД более холодно и ветренно. У нас по крайней мере.



Спасибо, не рассчитал погодку, было так солнечно, что я и не подумал что это обманчиво.


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2015)

Шея очень чувствительна к ветру, особенно холодному.
Заработали себе обострение.
Первое, что нужно делать в таких случаях - прогрев: баня, сауна, горячий душ.
При сильных болях можно принять аспирин с аскорбинкой.
Носите шарфик или кофту с воротником до стабилизации погоды. Шарф можно ведь и убрать, если вдруг станет жарко.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Шея очень чувствительна к ветру, особенно холодному.


И к теплому кондиционеру чувствительна(
"Можно только задние шейные мышцы. Если сможете к ним подобраться мячиком."
А как Вы к ним подбираетесь?


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2015)

Я лечу не мячом, ручками.
Мячик - это самолечение. Тут кто во что горазд. Одни, например, ложатся на мяч спиной, другие прижимают его к стенке.
Технически промассировать таким способом шею возможно. По соображениям безопасности это рекомендуется делать исключительно для задних шейных мышц, не более.


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Шея очень чувствительна к ветру, особенно холодному.
> Заработали себе обострение.
> Первое, что нужно делать в таких случаях - прогрев: баня, сауна, горячий душ.
> При сильных болях можно принять аспирин с аскорбинкой.
> Носите шарфик или кофту с воротником до стабилизации погоды. Шарф можно ведь и убрать, если вдруг станет жарко.



Спасибо, я следую всем Вашим советам.
А обострение... да, случилось по легкомысленности. Но сегодня после горячего вечернего душа гораздо легче.
С утра даже были гантели и дыхательная гимнастика.


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2015)

От обострений никто не застрахован.
Главное, не паниковать, продолжать работать в заданном направлении.
Терпение и труд вознаграждаются всегда. Длина пути, правда, у всех разная.
Из негатива тоже надо делать выводы. Это обычно бывает самый ценный опыт.


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Шея очень чувствительна к ветру, особенно холодному.
> Заработали себе обострение.
> Первое, что нужно делать в таких случаях - прогрев: баня, сауна, горячий душ.тли
> При сильных болях можно принять аспирин с аскорбинкой.
> Носите шарфик или кофту с воротником до стабилизации погоды. Шарф можно ведь и убрать, если вдруг станет жарко.


Или толстовку с капюшоном!


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2015)

Да, тоже вариант.


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

А я всегда по дурости холодом хотел закалить шею... Думал, это нормально подвергать ее таким низким температурам и она станет крепче. Как я ошибался)

А как часто можно прогревать спину горячим душем? Чувствую, что помогает.


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> А как часто можно прогревать спину горячим душем?


Можно каждые 3 часа, если есть необходимость.
Вам бы ещё упражнения освоить...


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Можно каждые 3 часа, если есть необходимость.
> Вам бы ещё упражнения освоить...


Спасибо! Буду лазить в ванну, значит, чаще...
Какие упражения, скажите, пожалуйста?


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2015)

Нашёл только один рисунок.
Делается сидя на стуле. Шея расслаблена. Наклон осуществляется руками. Тянется в первую очередь подзатылочная группа мышц. Во вторую очередь все задние. Если немного склонять туловище - то спина. То есть можно прорабатывать прицельно.


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Нашёл только один рисунок.
> Делается сидя на стуле. Шея расслаблена. Наклон осуществляется руками. Тянется в первую очередь подзатылочная группа мышц. Во вторую очередь все задние. Если немного склонять туловище - то спина. То есть можно прорабатывать прицельно.


Да, это упражнение мне знакомо, но за Ваш комментарий по выполнению спасибо.
Дело в том, что я не понимал что со мной и не знал как снять воспаление мышц: лил холодную воду, бегал, прыгал... а горячую воду не лил и мячом не катал. Это упражнение я делал, но у меня было ощущение, будто я растягиваю автомобильную покрышку - тупая боль не уходила. Это ужас какой-то жить так годами. Если я сейчас с Вашей помощью сверну шею этой заразе, я стану счастливейшим человеком. Извиняюсь за сумбур.


ЗЫ. А я уже, кажется, нехитростно побеждаю)


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Мар 2015)

Я знаю, Doc, что Вы лечите руками. Посмотрела Вашу клинику, еще йога. У меня после занятий на 5-й день обострение(. Поэтому спрашиваю про мячики. Я их катаю лежа, сначала было хорошо, особенно здорово для поясницы. А потом, как на молодого человека, который автор темы, ветерок подул.  И сегодня ни мячики, ни зарядки ничего не катит. Может накаталась сильно. Шеей я просто лежу на мячиках с шипами. И ей пока на  эти мои лежания абсолютно пофиг.


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> как на молодого человека, который автор темы, ветерок подул.



 за "молодого человека на которого ветерок подул" спасибо. Ему всего-то 43) 

Можно я две копейки свои  вставлю? У меня грыжа фронтальная в пояснице, поэтому мне помогали упражнения лежа на животе и поднимание-удержания прямых ног. Таким образом, я чувстововал раскрытие позвонков в нужную сторону и, соответственно, уменьшение отёка.
А мячиком я по пояснице тоже попробовал, но вовремя остановился. Ибо это действие было бы явно ухудшающим положение.


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> за "молодого человека на которого ветерок подул" спасибо. Ему всего-то 43)


ещё и на самокате !


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> ещё и на самокате !


Еду, молодежь с бычками в руках пялится, понять не может. Но я тоже почти так же существовал раньше... 
Мне просто повезло и я остановился.


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Еду, молодежь с бычками в руках пялится, понять не может. Но я тоже почти так же существовал раньше...
> Мне просто повезло и я остановился.


Да уж, главное вовремя остановиться  Интересно, а какой у Вас самокат? Если не секрет.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Мар 2015)

Dок, подскажите пожалуйста, а какие упражнения можно для трапеции  сделать, ну и для мышц между лопатками? Короче для доблестных тружеников "мышкой" за компом.
Мои попытки "свернуть заразе шею" заканчивались спазмом, теперь делаю все медленно.
Еще очень здорово помогает лечь на ровную поверхность, без мячиков, и мысленно расслаблять все мышцы, они сами потихоньку расслабляются, но не надолго почему то.  Я сначала, когда такое дело заметила, думала "шайтан" вселился, мышцы сами куда то едут. Но потом вроде легче намного становится. Только на это как минимум полчаса надо. А вот трапецию я ничем расслабить не могу. Может конечно это дело не одного дня. Каталась на ней мячиками сегодня до дури, потом после прокатки очень "не айс".


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Да уж, главное вовремя остановиться  Интересно, а какой у Вас самокат? Если не секрет.


Примерно такой.
 

Но этот, наверное, даже получше будет, потому что из последних моделей. А так, вообще, это самокат сына, я просто иногда его эксплуатирую. Я на велосипеде люблю летом, километров так 15-20 дать.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Мар 2015)

У нас тоже паренек один ездит на работу не на самокате правда, а на колесе таком специальном с педалями, в специальном костюме. "Кривые" офисные работники над ним посмеиваются, а думаю зря. Я заметила, что сутулых людей очень много, даже молодых совсем, а уж после сорока поголовно, забавно, у ни ничего не болит и не тянет, так и ходят, с шеями вперед, с круглыми спинами.



ssv написал(а):


> Примерно такой


Самокат помогает?

за "молодого человека на которого ветерок подул" спасибо. Ему всего-то 43
Мне 45, так было все хорошо, пока плечо не зажало.

Маленький вопрос? А кто что делает по утрам. У меня каждое утро "приглашение на казнь", особенно после ванны горячей или теплой. Жмет пол спины- между лопаток, час приблизительно, потом отпускает. Зарядку пробовала - жмет все равно. Меня тут в медцентре одном убедили, что зарядку нужно делать после того, как проснулся через сорок минут. Через сорок минут может и так отпустить, зарядку "лайт" пробовала делать - эффект то же- жмет и тянет.


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Примерно такой. Но этот, наверное, даже получше будет, потому что из последних моделей. А так, вообще, это самокат сына, я просто иногда его эксплуатирую. Я на велосипеде люблю летом, километров так 15-20 дать.


Ну Вы даете! А поясничке как на нем? Не вредно при нашей проблемной поясничке?


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Ну Вы даете! А поясничке как на нем? Не вредно при нашей проблемной поясничке?


Я теперь беру по 6 килограмм в каждую руку и с прямыми ногами и руками делаю наклон вперед. Немного, 10-15 раз всего, но это неплохой результат в комплексе упражнений с гантелями. Если бы мне сказали что я буду такое делать лет 10 назад... я очень удивился бы. В общем, везде нужна сноровка и тренировка, тогда и грыжи не будут беспокоить. Как-то так)


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Мар 2015)

*ssv*, хм загадочно


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Маленький вопрос? А кто что делает по утрам. У меня каждое утро "приглашение на казнь", особенно после ванны горячей или теплой. Жмет пол спины- между лопаток, час приблизительно, потом отпускает. Зарядку пробовала - жмет все равно. Меня тут в медцентре одном убедили, что зарядку нужно делать после того, как проснулся через сорок минут. Через сорок минут может и так отпустить, зарядку "лайт" пробовала делать - эффект то же- жмет и тянет.


Я утром делаю свою зарядку от головы до кончиков пальцев руки и ног. Как бы на гибкость и разработку, душ теплый проснуться взбодриться, чашечку кофе... И не вставая с кровати как проснусь потянусь, растянусь на спинке, потом как блинчик перевернусь на живот - полежу, потянусь , ножки потяну... Могу по разному лечь для профилактики коряву на один полубок, потом на другой, подложив одну руку под собой под подушку, ногу наружную согнутую в колене к талии))) и так вся тянется )))) извращаемся как можем ) Примерно так утро начинается )


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Мар 2015)

ssv?Doc? все говорят про нервы, что эти зажимы  мышц от нервов, у меня и грыж то толком нет. В пояснице точно нет, в шее 2 небольшие. Как на мышцы влияю нервы? и как мячи на нервы влияют, я когда на них катаюсь, чувствую, как мышцы расслабляются.

Екатерина, я с утра все это тоже делаю, 8 кусков парчи-уже машинально, после ванны все жмет. У меня трапеция у основания шеи напряжена была сильно и долго,  может из за этого. Теперь там вроде бы тригер или так я думаю, какая то дрянь с двумя точками или шариками внутри, вроде бы она картину портит. Я ее мячам добила сначала, потом попробовала массажер есть такой - в нем два мячика катаются, проработала им всю спину,  включая шею, меня завернуло так, что встать не могла, мне когда шею зажимает голова не по детски кружиться. Ну я мячики и забросила. Теперь вот  про них вспомнила, попав на тему SSV.Сначала было замечательно, мышцы поясницы у меня ожили и напомнили, что они есть, я их приятно напрягала и чувствовала, пока на работу ехала. А вот с верхнем отделом спины полная ерунда. Если подвигать плечом, все хрустит, причем это вроде не кости. Я поэтому и спрашиваю, можно ли шею катать, вернее я ее и так катаю, сегодня пол дня ловлю мышечные зажимы.


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Екатерина, я с утра все это тоже делаю, 8 кусков парчи-уже машинально, после ванны все жмет. У меня трапеция у основания шеи напряжена была сильно и долго,  может из за этого. Теперь там вроде бы тригер или так я думаю, какая то дрянь с двумя точками или шариками внутри, вроде бы она картину портит. Я ее мячам добила сначала, потом попробовала массажер есть такой - в нем два мячика катаются, проработала им всю спину,  включая шею, меня завернуло так, что встать не могла, мне когда шею зажимает голова не по детски кружиться. Ну я мячики и забросила. Теперь вот  про них вспомнила, попав на тему SSV.Сначала было замечательно, мышцы поясницы у меня ожили и напомнили, что они есть, я их приятно напрягала и чувствовала, пока на работу ехала. А вот с верхнем отделом спины полная ерунда. Если подвигать плечом, все хрустит, причем это вроде не кости. Я поэтому и спрашиваю, можно ли шею катать, вернее я ее и так катаю, сегодня пол дня ловлю мышечные зажимы.


ой, Kaprikon, у меня поясничка, даже не знаю что Вам ответить. Но у меня от перенапряжение в период сложный со спиной правое плечо жесткое было, и хрусты во время массажа... Мне помогает - почти она вернулось в нормальное вид. Но я упорно что-то с ним делаю. Амплитудные упражнения, на укрепление, потягушки... Помогает! Даже Аир недавно на сеансе заметила, сказал нормальное плечо. Хотя чуток еще мне нужно его в норму привести. Я клин клином вышибаю) эспандером кистевым + амплитудные упр. и потягушки. Вроде как мне гуд) но это каждый день я что-то делаю с мышцами, чтобы везде все подправить и в гармонию привести. Хотя по идеи мне нужно его хорошо промассировать возможно (предыдущий массажист как-то не помог особо, не вышло). Либо только вот нужно работать с напряженным участком - тренировать , тянуть и расслаблять ) так чтоли) Вообще это дело тонкое. Вот буду искать (точнее уже нашла) массажиста, которая делает глубокий якобы массаж (хочу попробовать)


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *ssv*, хм загадочно


Да, действительно. Но я понял, что бОльший функционал и запас прочности ЛФК мне не даст. ЛФК можно (и нужно) делать до глубокой старости, этим минимизируя всякие рецидивы. Но всё так же есть их вероятность и страх любой нагрузки (а вдруг защемит?!). C ЛФК я вышел на то, что хочу пойти чуть дальше.

Я понимаю процесс востановления так: нужно создать благоприятные условия для этого самого восстановления. А как? Регулярной нагрузкой, чтобы больные места, хрящи всякие получали необходимое питание. Эту нагрузку нужно выбрать посильную, но не совсем и лёгкую. Нужно прислушиваться к себе, давать отдых чтобы восстанавливаться и давать мышцам расти. Сейчас так много систем с отягощением, и не нужно бояться этого. Ведь конструкция нашего тела была задумана "прочной". Это мы своим пристрастием к комфорту платим большую цену собственным здоровьем. Может быть я здесь не буду услышан, но все-таки


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Я понимаю процесс востановления так: нужно создать благоприятные условия для этого самого восстановления. А как? Регулярной нагрузкой, чтобы больные места, хрящи всякие получали необходимое питание. Эту нагрузку нужно выбрать посильную, но не совсем и лёгкую. Нужно прислушиваться к себе, давать отдых чтобы восстанавливаться и давать мышцам расти. Сейчас так много систем с отягощением, и не нужно бояться этого. Ведь конструкция нашего тела была задумана "прочной". Это мы своим пристрастием к комфорту платим большую цену собственным здоровьем. Может быть я здесь не буду услышан, но все-таки


Вы услышаны.
Рассуждения здравые.


----------



## ssv (28 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А вот с верхнем отделом спины полная ерунда. Если подвигать плечом, все хрустит, причем это вроде не кости. Я поэтому и спрашиваю, можно ли шею катать, вернее я ее и так катаю, сегодня пол дня ловлю мышечные зажимы.



Похожая ситуация была и у меня. Хруст шел откуда-то из области лопаток. Как-будто лопатки двигались по каким-то твердым горошинам, издавая характерный срежет. Сейчас этого нет.
Я понимаю так, что мячи "разбивают" мышечные зажимы. Но укреплять надо как-то, придавая былую эластичность? Если я не прав, Doc поправит, надеюсь.
Мне кажется, гиподинамией, стрессами нарушается правильный кровоток в периферии. Отсюда вегетатика, зажимы, боли и т.д.



doc написал(а):


> Вы услышаны.
> Рассуждения здравые.



Спасибо, я так стараюсь)


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2015)

О грыжах слышали все, а про болезни мышц мало кто вообще задумывается.
Тем не менее, это живая ткань, которая как и все прочие органы подвержена заболеваниям.
Самая частая патология называется триггерными точками. Это участки заклинивания отдельных групп миофибрилл внутри мышцы. Никакого отношения к кровообращению это не имеет. Можно сказать, что это просто поломка нормального сократительного механизма.
И нам здорово повезло, что такую поломку можно починить. У мануального терапевта или иногда самостоятельно, мячиком. Прицельное давление на триггерную точку разрушает её, поэтому такие места болят после проработки. Далее организм чинит аварийные миофибриллы... и о, чудо! Всё опять работает!


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Мне кажется, гиподинамией, стрессами нарушается правильный кровоток в периферии. Отсюда вегетатика, зажимы, боли и т.д.


У меня не было гиподинамии, была грыжа, была сильная боль в плече, которая длилась 3 недели, она прошла быстро, я могу встать на мост. Сейчас этого правда не делаю, как вы, пыталась накачать мышцы,понимала бутылки с водой по 5 литров,  правда лежа,хотела разработать плечи, толку нет. Была у всех более менее известных Питерских  врачей, пыталась попасть к Доктору Аиру, не получилось, он работает по времени, так же как и я. Сейчас лечу в Сочи в апреле, посмотрела, что чтобы добраться до Doca, всего 500 км, но это все не поможет. Потому что нужна система. Мячи катаю, по шее по этому зажатому плечу, массирую его оно хрустит. Это когда расслабляется, наверное. Тоже хочу понять систему, хрустят по видимому фасции, они были сокращены , пока мышцы зажаты, а вечером все расслабляется и они хрустят, так как не вмещают эти мышцы. Вот и надеюсь на мячи, на йогу тоже надеюсь, но если после работы ей заниматься - обострение очень сильное, ближе к пятнице вообще плохо. На сколько я понимаю,  нужно правильно работу этого плеча наладить, или менять работу. Не знаю как. На  счет бани, вернее парилки,я в последней командировке имела возможность ходить туда каждый день, сначала я просто не чувствовала мышцы плеча, а день на 8-9 меня начало немного отпускать, есть, вернее был еще такой гель "Финалгель", он содержит пироксикам, почему то здорово снимает отеки, которые могут быть после бани, короче я садилась в самолет как девочка, у меня даже ничего не болело. В Питере два гриппа подряд и "любимый" северный ветер все вернули на круги своя, а "Финалгель" пропал, потому что мы с "немцами" не дружим. Вы третий, человек, который говорит про нервы. Последние две недели передо мной сидел  "молодой человек", лет 40, и постоянно крутил головой.Ну вот он тоже говорит, что зажимает от нервов. Чтобы не зажимало - он плавает раз в неделю, но головой все равно крутит. Мячи вроде бы часть этой системы, я их по плечу катаю, попробую еще экспандер. Били правда испробованы всякие отжимания, держание планки, толку нет. А с поясницей я быстро разбираюсь, сначала лежа на животе напрягаю и расслабляю "попцовые" мышцы, считая до 1000, а потом переворачиваюсь и рисую ногами цифры до 50 и обратно. Сначала тоже все скрипело, теперь нет. Но у меня там вроде нет грыжи, мне такое делать можно

SSV, нагрузки с отягощением мне не дали ничего, я в этой командировке в спортзал ходила каждый день, по беговой дороже 5 км, правда не бегала, ходила, Потом прокачивала весь верхний отдел. Гипертонус мышц "радостно" возвращался с утра. Doc, подскажите пожалуйста, или не нужно бояться этих обострений, и продолжать дальше? Я при обострении с "тейпами" пыталась заниматься - липучки такие, организм мне сказал, что его хозяйка дура.


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

Мне тоже часто организм говорил что его хозяин дурак. Так что всё настолько *индивидуально*, что я советовать не могу. Просто поделился кое-какими соображениями.

Еще одно соображение у меня есть по поводу занятий. Когда я стал это понимать, а еще больше, когда стал чувствовать, мои занятия стали обретать кое-какой смысл.
Я не силен в терминах, но опишу своими словами.
Дело в том, что почитамши, я понял, что у нас есть как-бы внешние мышцы (широкие) и скелетные (короткие связки). И вот, во внешних мышцах толку не так много. Мощь вся - в связках.
И скелетные мышцы держат всю нашу конструкцию, скелет. Возможно, это и есть глубокие мышцы.
В общем, можно сколько угодно махать гирями, бутылками с водой или гантелями. Но если не понимать техники выполнения упражнений, кроме усталости ничего не будет.
Некоторые выдающиеся атлеты тренировались и вовсе без отягощений (добиваясь колоссальных результатов), мысленно сосредотачиваясь лишь на одной технике. Техника же заключается в том, что для начала движения, прикладывается минимальное усилие в пограничном состоянии между покоем и началом движения. Тогда будет тренироваться то что нужно.
Не знаю насколько смог объяснить в двух словах. Никогда не объяснял это женщинам)

Попробуйте медленно начать поднимать вперед прямую руку, а для того чтобы ощутить весь ее вес, делайте это крайне медленно. Движение должно идти от лопатки с минимальным усилием. Таким, что его едва бы хватало на удержание руки и медленного ее поднятия.
Можно ощутить как в этом нехитром движении будут участвовать именно болезненные мышцы, в области между лопаткой и позвоночником.

Так что, понятие занятий с отягощением не должны быть буквально поняты. Я тоже "ушатывал" себя, начинал и бросал занятия. Потому что, кроме усиления болей это ничего не давало. Килограммовые гантели могут дать гораздо больше, чем шестикилограммовые, при условии правильного выполнения. И совершенству тут, я так понимаю, предела нет.



doc написал(а):


> О грыжах слышали все, а про болезни мышц мало кто вообще задумывается.
> Тем не менее, это живая ткань, которая как и все прочие органы подвержена заболеваниям.
> Самая частая патология называется триггерными точками. Это участки заклинивания отдельных групп миофибрилл внутри мышцы. Никакого отношения к кровообращению это не имеет. Можно сказать, что это просто поломка нормального сократительного механизма.
> И нам здорово повезло, что такую поломку можно починить. У мануального терапевта или иногда самостоятельно, мячиком. Прицельное давление на триггерную точку разрушает её, поэтому такие места болят после проработки. Далее организм чинит аварийные миофибриллы... и о, чудо! Всё опять работает!



Это потрясающе! Спасибо!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (29 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Это потрясающе! Спасибо!


SSV, я так же воскликнула, когда прочитала! 
Спасибо доктору Лукьянову!


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

Еще решил написать мысли по памяти. "Внешние" мышцы рассчитаны на взрывную работу. Запас их работоспособности не велик и в них быстро истощается запас гликогена (энергетического резерва). Поэтому так важно "почувствовать" глубокие мышцы и тренировать именно их. Потому что, они рассчитаны на удержание, статику, на долгосрочную работу.
Если имеется слабый связочный аппарат ( а он имеется, потому что сейчас почти нет тех, про кого раньше говорили "жилистый"), то нехарактерную нагрузку приходится брать на себя другим мышцам. Возникает дисбаланс системы.

И снова, при правильной технике, регулярных упражнениях тренируется буквально весь организм. Повышается его повседневная выносливость, уменьшается травматичность, улучшается работа нервной системы.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2015)

Всем спасибо) SSV и Doc. То, что это не имеет отношение к кровообращению, я поняла когда меня лечили лекарствами для улучшения кровообращения, толку мало, только давление поднималось. Еще маленький вопрос, проблемы эти, ну у меня лично потому что очень много времени приходится проводить сидя, с вытянутой вперед правой рукой. По моим ощущениям, мышцы спины, да и поясницы при этом растянуты сильно, а грудины, да и пресса сжаты. Я всеми упражнениями пыталась дальше растянуть опять же мышцы спины, может просто попробовать в обратную сторону, вернуться к тому же всеми запрещаемому мосту, после мячиков.
К стати после мячиков я чувтсвую,  что мышцы эти есть, расправляются плечи и шея, до следующего возвращения к компьютеру. Doc? у Вас на сайте предисловие в книгу про эти самые мышцы, а где ее целиком почитать.

"Тренировка верхней части трапециевидных мышц происходит путем поднятия и опускания плеч с отягощением в руках . Нижняя часть тренируется путем сведения-разведения лопаток спины под нагрузкой." - я из этих соображений делала упражнения с бутылками. С тригером она не сильно и тренируется. На шею я упражнений не делаю вообще, так считаю место это дело тонким. Кроме подъема головы лежа ни животе. Еще сцепляю руки в замок за спиной на пару минут, а потом нижнюю руку замка оччень медленно вытягиваю, сначала делала по палке, так при обострении не сильно руки в замок за спиной сцепишь.
У меня знакомая делает стойку на голове, у меня при этом глаза по пять копеек, так как считаю, что нельзя. У нее трапеции  как веревки натянутые, да и не только трапеции, все мышцы шеи,и хоть бы хны, чувствует себя великолепно.


----------



## doc (29 Мар 2015)

На моём сайте есть Предисловие автора к книге и Заключение к ней же. В заключении более подробно изложен альтернативный взгляд на проблему болевого синдрома при болезнях вертебрологического профиля. Сама книга пока не вышла, никак не утрясаются финансовые проблемы с изданием.
Главная изюминка книги - новая теория остеохондроза и грыжеобразования. Новая, хотя я по этой теории работаю уже много лет. Именно понимание реально происходящих в организме процессов позволяет мне эффективно лечить пациентов и говорить об осмысленной профилактике.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> очень много времени приходится проводить сидя, с вытянутой вперед правой рукой.


Здесь в первую очередь требуется так организовать рабочее место, чтобы рука лежала комфортно и не была в постоянном напряжении. Если ещё делать регулярные перерывы в работе, то весь негатив будет сведён к минимуму.
Лечение мышц и их тренировка - это очень разные понятия. Не следует их путать. Упражнения лучше всего подбирать индивидуально, по человеку и его проблеме.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2015)

Doc, не могут люди, которые видят только деньги за его посещение подбирать упражнения индивидуально. Потому что во первых , не все знают, во вторых, Вы говорите мышцы, я им твержу мышци, а мне во ответ дегеративно-дистрофические нарушения, лопаточные патриозы. Я им "миозит", а они мне что миозит это последствие этих самых ДД нарушений, но могло же просто продуть, заклинить от постоянной неправильной позы, от привычки мерзнуть и мышцы эти вечно зажимать. У меня эти ДД нарушения случились во одни день, правда я к этому настойчиво и упорно шла. Да бог с ним. У меня просто надежда пропала за эти 2 года, что с этим можно справиться, теперь вот смотрю, не я одна такая, люди катаются на мячиках, на самокатах с открытой шеей)), короче пробуют. Я тоже каждый день что то пробую, иногда так напробуюсь). Место организовать правильное не всегда судьба- у меня командировки, довольствуемся тем, что есть. Рука лежит комфортно, но трапеция зажата уже автоматом. Не сводится этим негатив к минимум, встаю я каждый час, хожу разминаюсь. Иногда даже на обед в спортзал бегала, мышцы разминать. В СПБ не лечат мышцы, вернее я не встречала тут таких, тут если угораздило сделать МРТ будут лечить МРТ, на котром 2 мил. грыжа, а если не угораздило, на МРТ пошлют и что полечит найдут.
Я еще хотела узнать у Вас про про ортопедические подушки, тут наметилось интересное наблюдение, как вообще с точки зрения мышц и грыж, стоит ли на них спать.


----------



## La murr (29 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я еще хотела узнать у Вас про про ортопедические подушки, тут наметилось интересное наблюдение, как вообще с точки зрения мышц и грыж, стоит ли на них спать.


Пообщайтесь об этом здесь, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5424/


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> На моём сайте есть Предисловие автора к книге и Заключение к ней же. В заключении более подробно изложен альтернативный взгляд на проблему болевого синдрома при болезнях вертебрологического профиля. Сама книга пока не вышла, никак не утрясаются финансовые проблемы с изданием.
> Главная изюминка книги - новая теория остеохондроза и грыжеобразования. Новая, хотя я по этой теории работаю уже много лет. Именно понимание реально происходящих в организме процессов позволяет мне эффективно лечить пациентов и говорить об осмысленной профилактике..



Жаль, что я не богат. А то, ради такого бы дела точно попробовал себя в роли мецената.
Где можно будет приобрести Ваш книгу?



Kaprikon написал(а):


> короче пробуют.


Это точно, нужно пробовать. Это такое творчество на пути к оздоровлению.

*Kaprikon, *я стал практиковать такую схему: горячий душ на спину, затем катание на мячике, затем гантели.
Еще вот щас самокат был пару километров опять (но уже с шарфом и шапкой). Отдохну вот, и еще дыхательную гимнастику сделаю.
Вот первые два пункта, они очень сочетаются, мне кажется, это: горячий душ и потом мячик. Только не раздетым быть, разумеется, дабы не остыть. Попробуйте так, как вариант. И посмотрите на свои ощущения.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (29 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Потому что во первых , не все знают, во вторых, Вы говорите мышцы, я им твержу мышци, а мне во ответ дегеративно-дистрофические нарушения, лопаточные патриозы.


Каприконушка, да я то же говорю. А им что в лоб, что по лбу - всё одно.
Приведу пример. Врач УВТ мне выставил диагноз - "трохантерит". Почему? Потому что мне почему-то уже 40 лет, поэтому ДОЛЖНО быть там что-то со связками, как он объяснил, и что потому что я женского пола. Они лепят диагноз, даже не потрогав. Этим трохантеритом он меня прямо-таки оскорбил. Это было в середине января.
В действительности, была натянута грушевидка. И начала натягиваться пояснично-подвздошная. Если бы этот УВТшник допетрил, и полечил бы грушевидку вовремя, то возможно, не было бы продолжения с пояснично-подвздошной.
А грушевидка была уже гораздо лучше, после лечения у Андрея Петровича. И нога переставала мерзнуть, но меня, увы, "запустили" в Перми в свое время. Потому я правда, проблемная. А запускать у нас очень хорошо умеют делать.


----------



## doc (29 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Где можно будет приобрести Вашу книгу?


Пока не знаю. Прорабатываю даже вариант издания на немецком языке в Германии. В любом случае информация о книге будет на моём сайте.


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Пока не знаю. Прорабатываю даже вариант издания на немецком языке в Германии. В любом случае информация о книге будет на моём сайте.



А так, вообще, она уже свёрстана?


----------



## doc (29 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я еще хотела узнать у Вас про про ортопедические подушки, тут наметилось интересное наблюдение, как вообще с точки зрения мышц и грыж, стоит ли на них спать.


Спать желательно на подушке, соответствующей параметрам Вашего тела. То есть индивидуально подобранной. Имеет значение материал, из которого подушка изготовлена. По разным соображениям, в том числе по аллергенным качествам. Самое главное относительно формы и размеров - удобство засыпания и правильное положение во время сна. С первым понятно, второе становится очевидным на утро. Встаёте отдохнувшей, со светлой головой - подушка что надо. Если с головной болью и прочим негативом - повод задуматься: либо надо менять подушку, либо поза во сне неправильная.
А термин "ортопедическая" (рано или поздно ещё что-нибудь придумают) - всего лишь слово на этикетке.


ssv написал(а):


> А так, вообще, она уже свёрстана?


Книга написана год назад.
Правда, иногда полистаю и что-нибудь добавлю.
Недавно, например, написал подробнее про т.н. корешковый синдром. Весьма интересное явление.


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

> Книга написана год назад.
> Правда, иногда полистаю и что-нибудь добавлю.
> Недавно, например, написал подробнее про т.н. корешковый синдром. Весьма интересное явление.



Андрей Петрович,  я имел в виду, книга подготовлена уже для печати, имея в виду дизайн страниц?


----------



## doc (29 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Андрей Петрович,  я имел в виду, книга подготовлена уже для печати, имея в виду дизайн страниц?


Пока не озадачивался, чтобы не переделывать из-за последующих добавлений.
Что-то понимаете в этом?


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Пока не озадачивался, чтобы не переделывать из-за последующих добавлений.
> Что-то понимаете в этом?


Да, это моя профессия. 
Я мог бы помочь сверстать книгу, когда она будет дополнена и Вы сочтете ее готовой.


----------



## doc (29 Мар 2015)

Спасибо!!!!
Киньте свои координаты мне в личку, пожалуйста.


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Спасибо!!!!
> Киньте свои координаты мне в личку, пожалуйста.



Вам спасибо, за то, что помогаете людям!


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Мар 2015)

"т.н. корешковый синдром."
он обычно в пояснице бывает?
По моим диагнозам, у меня две протрузии, причем сужая позвоночный канала как то запредельно, не знаю чем. Затем, более замученные и больные работники поликлинники мне говорят, что у них в шее грыжа, размеров немеренных, а таких МРТ, они просто не встречали у людей в моем возрасте. Блин зараза, шея болит не по МРТ). Даже не шея, плечо и рука, но ее никто не смотрит, остерохондроз и все. 


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Потому что мне почему-то уже 40 лет, поэтому ДОЛЖНО быть там что-то со связками


В сорок лет со связками вроде бы все нормально было, потом стали жесткие, не все, в верхнем плечевом поясе с одной стороны. 
"Жилистые"))Только я веду не здоровый образ жизни работаю по 10-12, езжу по командировкам, курю еще,забываю поесть и не пью воду, а по вечерам пытаюсь забитые мышцы прокачать. До 45 мне все с рук сходило, а теперь по утрам - вот это "приглашение на казнь", когда все зажимает.
Про поясницу - есть такая теория - что она все держит- весь позвоночный столб, когда начались проблемы я бросилась укреплять эту поясницу любыми способами, "турецкими поклонами", просто, когда сижу или еду куда то мышцы напрягаю, хождением, беговой дорожкой. По моему про поясницу не совсем верно, не в ней только дело.
Жалко, что Ваша книга Doc, пока не выходит. Информации всякой много, а вот посвященной мышцам и связкам нет. Меньше бы ошибок делали.
SSV, я уже поняла, что на мячиках  стоит кататься после ванны. Меня еще тут Питерские остеопаты научили, у ни есть такая методика расслабления мышц, когда они по сути ничего не делают, я пациент сам мышцы напрягает - расслабляет. Я на одном сеансе сказала, что умею такое делать сама, мне ответили, что это здорово, потому что пока пациента "расскачаешь", не хватает времени- обычно полчаса на прием, а потом пациент уже куда то делся. Короче я на этих мячиках лежу, пока мышца не заработает, она может расслабиться, потом опять напрячься, вот пока тепло не пойдет, лежу. После ванны это лучше получается. Сегодня промяла всю хрустящую лопатку, очень надеюсь, что все правильно делаю. Завтра посмотрим.
Я еще хочу одну теорию проверить, свою, мне кажется, что когда человек сидит, у него зажаты мышцы пресса и груди, а спинные растянуты, получается дисбаланс. Вот сегодня пробовала все упражнения наоборот сделать, не тянуть спинные мышцы , а сокращать, в тянуть грудные. 
А Вам Doc, спасибо большое за подаренную надежду.
А SSV - за тему про мячики и самокат)


----------



## ~Наталья~ (29 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> а потом пациент уже куда то делся.





Kaprikon написал(а):


> я уже поняла, что на мячиках стоит кататься после ванны


Каприкон, возьму на заметку! Я про "мячики после ванны".


----------



## Екатерина79 (29 Мар 2015)

*Kaprikon*, А может образ жизни поменять? Бросить курить, пить воду, питаться правильно, умеренные упражнения и работу поменять тоже наверное коль от нее вред.  Не просто, но реально


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

Образ жизни нужно обязательно менять. Я хочу поделиться с вами со всеми опять же простыми словами.
Если ты куришь - ты никогда не будешь здоровым, если ты выпиваешь (даже культурно) - ты никогда не будешь здоровым. Если ты сидишь  больше чем стоИшь - ты не будешь здоровым. Если переедаешь - та же печальныя песня.
В молодости, всё дается бесплатно и авансом: бегаешь, не можешь понять, что же это за чувство, которое взрослые называют "усталостью". Говоришь им бунтуя -  что никогда не будешь жить как они. Душа еще помнит, что предназначение здесь не в "зарабатывании денег". Потом происходит приобщение к порочным и замкнутым кругам мира, начинается бег на месте и бедный организм засоряется, замедляется... пока совсем не приходит в негодность раньше срока.
Моя матушка - тому яркий пример. Скоро перестанет ходить. Описывать ее беду мне не хочется, потому что она сама всё сделала для того чтобы так всё и случилось. И когда проблема только замаячила,  и потом, когда перешла в тяжелую форму - делать что-то для своего выздоровления она не хотела и не хочет. Как бы я не умолял и не просил ее: её фантазии на чудесное исцеление, без ёё личного участия в своей собственной судьбе - неисполнимы. Нет ни кнопки такой, ни врача такого, ни лекарства чудесного, чтобы стать вдруг как в молодости. Надеясь на авось, что пронесёт... нет, если были звоночки и ты их пропустил, то не пронесёт.


----------



## Екатерина79 (29 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> потому что она сама всё сделала для того чтобы так всё и случилось


а что сделала? Чтоб нам не повторять ошибки?

*ssv*, Я с Вами абсолютно согласна! Я в жизни столько попробовала на всю жизнь наверное хватит) Только позвоночник не выдержал) Благо вовремя остановилась, только не по поводу позвоночника и то я просто не знала что  такое может быть -грыжа, нервы и прочее) Даже МРТ сделала, когда мязинец занемел на руке правда от мышц, протрузия была в пояснице (было больно одно время стоять, сидеть и все впрочем после родов и поднятия ребенка не правильно), но как-то быстро прошло при том, что продолжала поднимать ... Но невролог в Центре Дикуля , где МРТ делала - не сказала мне о последствиях, а лишь сказала что мол корсет одевать когда ребенка поднимаю и коляску спускаю-поднимаю... Вот если б она сказала что НЕльзя поднимать тяжести, жаль (


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> а что сделала? Чтоб нам не повторять ошибки?




Трудно писать об этом. Начинаю что-то и стираю, так как наверное это отдельная тема, извините.


----------



## Екатерина79 (29 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Трудно писать об этом. Начинаю что-то и стираю, так как наверное это отдельная тема, извините.


Sorry


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *ssv*, Я с Вами абсолютно согласна! Я в жизни столько попробовала на всю жизнь наверное хватит) Только позвоночник не выдержал) Благо вовремя остановилась, только не по поводу позвоночника и то я просто не знала что  такое может быть -грыжа, нервы и прочее) Даже МРТ сделала, когда мязинец занемел на руке правда от мышц, протрузия была в пояснице (было больно одно время стоять, сидеть и все впрочем после родов и поднятия ребенка не правильно), но как-то быстро прошло при том, что продолжала поднимать ... Но невролог в Центре Дикуля , где МРТ делала - не сказала мне о последствиях, а лишь сказала что мол корсет одевать когда ребенка поднимаю и коляску спускаю-поднимаю... Вот если б она сказала что НЕльзя поднимать тяжести, жаль (



Тяжести поднимать когда всё ослабло до такой степени, конечно... нельзя. А она не сказала что делать-то дальше? Или так с корсетом всю жизнь и ходить дальше, как инвалид?


----------



## Екатерина79 (29 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Тяжести поднимать когда всё ослабло до такой степени, конечно... нельзя. А она не сказала что делать-то дальше? Или так с корсетом всю жизнь и ходить дальше, как инвалид?


))) только когда с коляской на улице нужно гулять с ребенком одевать) точнее одевать корсет, когда ребенка поднимаю и коляску тяжелую спуская-поднимаю) Она сказала что нужно заниматься 2 раза в неделю по диску Дикуля, который я у них приобрела... (так как к ним ездить на занятия не было возможности).


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> ))) только когда с коляской на улице нужно гулять с ребенком одевать) точнее одевать корсет, когда ребенка поднимаю и коляску тяжелую спуская-поднимаю) Она сказала что нужно заниматься 2 раза в неделю по диску Дикуля, который я у них приобрела... (так как к ним ездить на занятия не было возможности).



А что такое "диск Дикуля"? Я только про его "чудодейственный бальзам" слышал)

Грыжу я "залечивал" ходьбой... по 12 километров ежедневно. Благо была возможность ходить на работу и с работы пешком. Помню, идешь, пот с тебя, больно, еле ногу волочишь. Хорошо что леском, мало кто обращает внимания. Это было просто полным кошмаром. А ребёнок маленький еще, деньги нужны, больничный не возьмешь хотя бы потому, что не знаешь насколько это времени.
Где-то на форуме была еще одна моя тема, уж не помню описывал ли я там свои "ужасы")) Тут много таких тем. Но главное, наверное, тогда я и стал просыпаться, копаться в себе. Нужно было что-то менять. Но поменять я смог только спустя еще несколько лет.


----------



## Екатерина79 (29 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> А что такое "диск Дикуля"? Я только про его "чудодейственный бальзам" слышал)


Да это их видео-диск с видео-занятиями 



ssv написал(а):


> Грыжу я "залечивал" ходьбой... по 12 километров ежедневно. Благо была возможность ходить на работу и с работы пешком. Помню, идешь, пот с тебя, больно, еле ногу волочишь. Хорошо что леском, мало кто обращает внимания. Это было просто полным кошмаром. А ребёнок маленький еще, деньги нужны, больничный не возьмешь хотя бы потому, что не знаешь насколько это времени.
> Где-то на форуме была еще одна моя тема, уж не помню описывал ли я там свои "ужасы")) Тут много таких тем. Но главное, наверное, тогда я и стал просыпаться, копаться в себе. Нужно было что-то менять. Но поменять я смог только спустя еще несколько лет.


прочту Вашу историю на досуге, я мельком случайно сегодня наткнулась на Вашу запись и удивилась -она 2006 года. Просто не обратила внимание на дату регистрации. Да, когда маленький ребенок и обязанности - тяжелее ... Здоровья!


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Да это их видео-диск с видео-занятиями


Помогло ли Вам что-нибудь? Как выкрутились из положения?


----------



## Екатерина79 (29 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Помогло ли Вам что-нибудь? Как выкрутились из положения?


Дикуль? ))  Я не занималась по нему, так как купив его было не до него, ребенок маленький - просто гуляла пешком мин по 2 часа - как-то быстро прошло и забыла пока в 3 года ребенка не подняла несколько раз и кирдык , диск порвался - грыжа с нервами и пр Тут диск достала))) попробовала - уже поздно) Так и валяется)


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> прочту Вашу историю на досуге, я мельком случайно сегодня наткнулась на Ваша запись и удивилась -она 2006 года. Просто не обратила внимание на дату регистрации. Да, когда маленький ребенок и обязанности - тяжелее ... Здоровья!


Спасибо за пожелание! И Вам!
Да, я тут с того момента, когда искал ответы на свои вопросы. Очень понравился форум, что здесь нашлись отзывчивые специалисты.
А тогда еще стал звонить по клиникам разным и докторам.. Когда понял что их услуги мне не по карману и они ничего не могут пообещать (они ведь не волшебники, был в отчаянии.
Теперь, когда в последний раз прихватило, смог снять обострение за две недели, а в первый раз три-четыре месяца не спал толком. Просто не знал куда идти со своей бедой.


----------



## Екатерина79 (29 Мар 2015)

Ради интереса завтра просмотрю этот диск, заново переоценю ) расскажу тогда что там полезного)


----------



## ssv (29 Мар 2015)

Я бы прививал со школьной скамьи знания, как сохранить здоровье. Жаль нет такого предмета. Как поднимать предметы, как профилактику оказывать своему организму. Жаль, что учимся все на своем незнании.
Но всех не загонишь в Царствие...)


----------



## Екатерина79 (29 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Я бы прививал со школьной скамьи знания, как сохранить здоровье. Жаль нет такого предмета. Как поднимать предметы, как профилактику оказывать своему организму. Жаль, что учимся все на своем незнании.


не говорите  кто б рассказал заранее об этом) вообще конечно детям нужно все рассказывать с последствиями, чтобы перед выбором правильный выбор делали. Может тогда меньше ошибок делать будут.


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Ради интереса завтра просмотрю этот диск, заново переоценю ) расскажу тогда что там полезного)


А сейчас как состояние? Вы написали, что диск прямо "порвался"... Звучит очень страшно.


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Ради интереса завтра просмотрю этот диск, заново переоценю ) расскажу тогда что там полезного)


Наверняка, что-то есть полезное. Но как мы выяснили тут уже, из многообразия методик нужно найти СВОЙ ключик. Когда научишься снимать обострение, понимаешь простой принцип и дальнейшие действия приходят на ум сами собой: растянул слегка-укрепил, вытянул-укрепил)
А дальше уже и других высот возможно захочется. Потому что, у здорового аппарата должен быть запас прочности. Сейчас почти нет таких людей, потому что нет культуры жизни.
Если бы кто лет двадцать назад мне втолковал что полезное. Но может что и было, только я не мог воспринять.

Чтобы лечиться у господина Дикуля, нужно быть очень здоровым человеком


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я еще хочу одну теорию проверить, свою, мне кажется, что когда человек сидит, у него зажаты мышцы пресса и груди, а спинные растянуты, получается дисбаланс. Вот сегодня пробовала все упражнения наоборот сделать, не тянуть спинные мышцы , а сокращать, в тянуть грудные.


Я тоже "доходил" до этой мысли, только о шее. У одних людей грудинно-сосцевидная мышца (так вроде) такая.. как у лошади. Даже у женщин наблюдал, и длинная такая, развитая. А у меня например, я даже вот сейчас потрогал... ну, фигня, одним словом.
Я думаю, это врожденная штука, слабость такая этого места. От этого, мне кажется, что, при сидячей работе задние мышцы шеи перенапрягаются, а вот эти, что спереди, предаются дальнейшей атрофии. От этого и дисбаланс. Может, Doc что скажет....


----------



## La murr (30 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> А сейчас как состояние? Вы написали, что диск прямо "порвался"... Звучит очень страшно.


Тема Екатерины - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17852/


ssv написал(а):


> Где-то на форуме была еще одна моя тема, уж не помню описывал ли я там свои "ужасы")) Тут много таких тем. Но главное, наверное, тогда я и стал просыпаться, копаться в себе. Нужно было что-то менять. Но поменять я смог только спустя еще несколько лет.


Ваши темы - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/649/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/311/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/300/


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Тема Екатерины - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17852/
> 
> Ваши темы -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/649/
> ...



Спасибо


----------



## doc (30 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Я тоже "доходил" до этой мысли, только о шее. У одних людей грудинно-сосцевидная мышца (так вроде) такая.. как у лошади. Даже у женщин наблюдал, и длинная такая, развитая. А у меня например, я даже вот сейчас потрогал... ну, фигня, одним словом.
> Я думаю, это врожденная штука, слабость такая этого места. От этого, мне кажется, что, при сидячей работе задние мышцы шеи перенапрягаются, а вот эти, что спереди, предаются дальнейшей атрофии.


Не так однозначно, но в принципе... При сидячей работе шея страдает в первую очередь от непосильной многочасовой нагрузки на задние шейные мышцы, которые удерживают наклонённую вперёд голову. Стало быть, чем меньше угол наклона и короче период непрерывной нагрузки, тем легче им приходится. Правильному поведению, профилактике действительно нужно обучать людей, мне, во всяком случае, это часто приходится делать.
Другие моменты иногда тоже приходится учитывать. Например, при плохом зрении или малом разрешении монитора люди часто вытягивают шею вперёд, чтобы рассмотреть мелкие детали. Аналогично приходится делать офисному работнику (или школьнику), если экран бликует или плохое освещение. Здесь идёт напряжение укороченных задних шейных мышц, это уже отдельная песня. Длительное укорочение даже без нагрузки, само по себе рано или поздно приводит к формированию триггерных точек.
А про грудинно-ключично-сосцевидную мышцу можно написать целую поэму, она одна из ключевых не только для шейного региона, от её состояния очень многое зависит. И симптоматика при патологии бывает настолько своеобразной...


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

Андрей Петрович, и всё же, какова должна быть продолжительность разовой терапии на мячике? 10, 20, 45 минут?


----------



## Lari (30 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> ...
> *А про грудинно-ключично-сосцевидную мышцу можно написать целую поэму*, она одна из ключевых не только для шейного региона, от её состояния очень многое зависит. И симптоматика при патологии бывает настолько своеобразной...


*Андрей Петрович, может быть найдете время открыть тему про грудинно-ключично-сосцевидную мышцу- это так актуально для форумчан- заранее благодарю*


----------



## Екатерина79 (30 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> диск прямо "порвался"


Да, страшно и безпомощно  Ужас  КОгда рвется диск (его фиброзного кольцо окончательно), тогда чувствуешь разницу до кольца хоть и тонкого и после... Как перелом по ощущениям, там все двигается (диск) и даже дверь не можешь открыть, чашку чая держать - все в копец (больное место) идет как бы (+ общая слабость, бессилие) , на ниточке держится. Неврология конечно в начале) Мышцы так спазмируются, что больно потом спине, идти более часа не знаю не можешь) сидеть и стоять не можешь) короче тихий ужас. И тыры пыры)


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Да, страшно и безпомощно  Ужас  КОгда рвется диск (его фиброзного кольцо окончательно), тогда чувствуешь разницу до кольца хоть и тонкого и после... Как перелом по ощущениям, там все двигается (диск) и даже дверь не можешь открыть, чашку чая держать - все в копец (больное место) идет как бы (+ общая слабость, бессилие) , на ниточке держится. Неврология конечно в начале) Мышцы так спазмируются, что больно потом спине, идти более часа не знаю не можешь) сидеть и стоять не можешь) короче тихий ужас. И тыры пыры)



Оххх...  это сущий ад. Как говорится, после этого в цирке уже смеяться не будешь.


ssv написал(а):


> Оххх...  это сущий ад. Как говорится, после этого в цирке уже смеяться не будешь.


Да когда еще ребенок на тебе и нужно ему еще и готовить, кормить, гулять, играть и игрушки убирать ) тогда да Ад ) Но в цирке после была (в этот Новый Год) - была счастлива и можно было смеяться) Но вот что страшно за акробатов было, это да.

Но мне еще работать и работать над собой и физ. и внутри) и реализовываться надо как-то, когда ребенок в дет. сад пойдет (не знаю, пока дома с ребенком, возможности урезаны),но время нужно на адаптацию еще)



ssv написал(а):


> Вы вчера спрашивали и я не смог ответить. Вот сейчас мало-мальски сформулировал.
> Есть заболевания, которые не за один день появляются, и даже не за один год. Они как снежный ком лепятся самим человеком. Гипертония, коксартроз (и другие "озы"), тромбофлебит, ожирение, атрофия мышц. Вот малый список того, что накопила моя матушка с помощью своей собственной натуры: в которой она всегда была права перед людьми, учила жизни вся и всех. Критически себя и свое состояние никогда не воспринимала.


Да, нужно как-то внутри меняться, я не знаю как, но хотелось бы) Надеюсь главное желание и физ. силы) Или это только мысли мои не знаю) время покажет) Это уже философия... психология...


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Да когда еще ребенок на тебе и нужно ему еще и готовить, кормить, гулять, играть и игрушки убирать ) тогда да Ад ) Но в цирке после была (в этот Новый Год) - была счастлива и можно было смеяться) Но вот что страшно за акробатов было, это да.



Зарубцевалось проблемное место? Как Вы сумели выкарабкаться? Обязательно почитаю еще и Вашу тему.


----------



## Екатерина79 (30 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Зарубцевалось проблемное место? Как Вы сумели выкарабкаться? Обязательно почитаю еще и Вашу тему.


Вроде как да. Отлеживалась, потом встала и стала делать ЛФК, когда муж сказал, что не будет меня возить на каталке) Я испугалась (вспомнила, что недавно мне массажист и тренер-консультант-специалист тоже об этом говорил посмотрев мои мышцы) Я решила внешнему миру поверить и начать заниматься мышцами, что-то делать) Так как эта была крайняя точка с мышцами) При том что накануне по ощущениям больного места там уже подзажило (не ныло и отек спал - на это где-то м-ца 3 или 6 м-цев ушло я не помню, нужно перечитать историю и вспомнить). Конечно мысль о ребенке ведет вперед, как она без меня и вообще ... Внутреннее обращение конечно к всевышнему и пр) Примерно так) Изменение себя внутри (попытка поменять переоценить все) в кратце так)


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

Вы вчера спрашивали и я не смог ответить. Вот сейчас мало-мальски сформулировал.
Есть заболевания, которые не за один день появляются, и даже не за один год. Они как снежный ком лепятся самим человеком. Гипертония, коксартроз (и другие "озы"), тромбофлебит, ожирение, атрофия мышц. Вот малый список того, что накопила моя матушка с помощью своей собственной натуры: в которой она всегда была права перед людьми, учила жизни вся и всех. Критически себя и свое состояние никогда не воспринимала.


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Но мне еще работать и работать над собой и физ. и внутри) и реализовываться надо как-то, когда ребенок в дет. сад пойдет (не знаю, пока дома с ребенком, возможности урезаны),но время нужно на адаптацию еще)



При должноv упорстве, упражняясь, можно будет лишь вспоминать, что когда-то было.


----------



## Екатерина79 (30 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Обязательно почитаю еще и Вашу тему.


Можете не читать) Я там от безисходности печатала) Так легче переносится... И для истории (может полезно будет перечитать, как дневник)... И вообще у меня запущенный случай , не думаю что можно из этого что-то вынести) Я не пью лекарства, в крайних случаях и пр траблы... Не могла ездить лечиться, помощи не было никакой... Так что читать не думаю что там что-то полезно)


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> помощи не было никакой...



Судя по тому что заявил Ваш муж, я так и понял Но это может быть субъективное мое восприятие. Если что, извините


----------



## doc (30 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> какова должна быть продолжительность разовой терапии на мячике? 10, 20, 45 минут?


Никаких схем.
Смотрите. У первого пациента прихватило поясницу. Лёг на мячик, поймал проблемное место, отпустило. Поискал, больше ничего не ловится. Всё.
У второго, например, спина повыше. Лёг на мячик, нашёл одну, вторую, третью. Проработал, но точки ловятся ещё и ещё .
Из этих примеров видно, что одному достаточно 5-10 минут. А второму - сколько хватит терпежу.
_Схема мешает индивидуальному подходу, это смертный приговор качеству лечения._


Lari написал(а):


> Андрей Петрович, может быть найдете время открыть тему про грудинно-ключично-сосцевидную мышцу- это так актуально для форумчан- заранее благодарю


В ближайшее время не обещаю, может в течение этого года.
Писать много не люблю, и так каждый раз себя заставляю.


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Никаких схем.
> Смотрите. У первого пациента прихватило поясницу. Лёг на мячик, поймал проблемное место, отпустило. Поискал, больше ничего не ловится. Всё.
> У второго, например, спина повыше. Лёг на мячик, нашёл одну, вторую, третью. Проработал, но точки ловятся ещё и ещё .
> Из этих примеров видно, что одному достаточно 5-10 минут. А второму - сколько хватит терпежу.
> _Схема мешает индивидуальному подходу, это смертный приговор качеству лечения._



Я Вас понял, спасибо. Мой случай застарелый, нужно было лечить еще лет 18 назад...
Видимо, мой случай из описанных Вами - второй


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Мар 2015)

SVV, грыжа в пояснице побольнее, но от нее не кружиться голова, и нет наверное вот этого - когда пол тела не слушается.
Из всех сметных грехов я только курю и работаю. Курю поменять еще как то можно попытаться, а вот с работой сложнее, к ней прилагается много дипломов с аттестатами.
Не понимаю, почему мне не помогает хотьба. Я тоже ходила по 8 правда км.
Вы ходите и делаеете что нибудь при обострении, или лучше перетепеть и ничего не делать это время?


----------



## Екатерина79 (30 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Судя по тому что заявил Ваш муж, я так и понял Но это может быть субъективное мое восприятие. Если что, извините


Мы что-то далековато отклонились от Вашей темы  Я не знаю почему он так  заявил (он вроде как говорил что жалостью только хуже будет чтоли... ) Это очень объемная тема на этот вопрос и не в этой теме думаю ) Но в кратце он конечно добрый, хороший, делает все - посуду моет (даже сейчас помогает, и ранее ему приходилось прибирать игрушки за ребенком и мыть посуду когда я не могла никак), вчера мне нарезал все овощи для приготовления щей, может полы помочь помыть (хотя после работы каждый день протирает на корачках кухонное место), в трудный год (период) каждые выходные с ребенком гулял развлекал (и сб и вс), летом гулял после работы по возможности для приобщения к деткам... Но у него работа ответственная и он на ней до поздна. В другое время свободное он в принципе делает все. Его тоже наверное понять можно. Тем более он устает после работы. А еще и продукты нужно купить (я одно время спасалась утконосом -удобно). Да и у нас так вышло, что я сломалась в неподходящий момент, когда он только вступила на новую работу. А такую работу не найдешь, это его вышка была, больше такого не предложат вроде как. Наверное давайте о Вас лучше поговорим, а то Вашу тему забили не по теме сообщениями 

Да и он внутри все держит, не докопаешься   Но говорит, что без меня пропадет) Вот чтоб не пропал приходится мне самой как-то выкарабкиваться. Он же не доктор и ему не понять как чувствует и что внутри у человека, пострадавшего грыжей. Или смотрит на свою маму 72 лет, которая всю жизнь со своей поясничкой бегает и ничего прыгает в свои 72 года с катамарана и плавает как дельфин, чемоданы поднимает и тележки тяжелые двигает)


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> SVV, грыжа в пояснице побольнее, но от нее не кружиться голова, и нет наверное вот этого - когда пол тела не слушается.
> Из всех сметных грехов я только курю и работаю. Курю поменять еще как то можно попытаться, а вот с работой сложнее, к ней прилагается много дипломов с аттестатами.
> Не понимаю, почему мне не помогает хотьба. Я тоже ходила по 8 правда км.
> Вы ходите и делаеете что нибудь при обострении, или лучше перетепеть и ничего не делать это время?


У меня было три или четыре очень острых обострения. По мере получения информации, я становился более опытен. Сперва я снимал отёк, уменьшал боли, а затем я начинал ходить и ЛФК.
Но самый первый раз когда  накрыло, я еще и глупости совершал по незнанию. Поэтому он и был самым долгим и трудным.


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Наверное давайте о Вас лучше поговорим, а то Вашу тему забили не по теме сообщениями


Да, давайте обо мне)))


----------



## SvetlanaV (30 Мар 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> SVV, грыжа в пояснице побольнее, но от нее не кружиться голова, и нет наверное вот этого - когда пол тела не слушается.
> Из всех сметных грехов я только курю и работаю. Курю поменять еще как то можно попытаться, а вот с работой сложнее, к ней прилагается много дипломов с аттестатами.
> Не понимаю, почему мне не помогает хотьба. Я тоже ходила по 8 правда км.
> Вы ходите и делаеете что нибудь при обострении, или лучше перетепеть и ничего не делать это время?



1. курить лучше бросить. я бросила в первый же день с начала реабилитации.
2. на работе можно делать перерывы с зарядкой - это не проблема.
3. нарушения биомеханики не позволяют ходить тем чем положено - вот ходьба и не помогает. И может приводить к болям....

и грыжа тут совсем скорее всего не при чем.


----------



## Екатерина79 (30 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Да, давайте обо мне)))


 Как мячики?


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Мар 2015)

*ssv*,  все то же самое.
А чем Вы снимали отек? У меня что то, то, что началось первый раз за 2 года отпускает на пару дней и дальше поехали. Но я очень много неправильных вещей делала: неправильный массаж, неправильную зарядку, да вообще не понимала, что происходит, даже таблетки психотропные поела, таблетки не помогли)


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Как мячики?


Надо потверже, думаю, достать. Катаю, стараюсь регулярною Внешний слой мышц лучше, а то что глубже очень еще больно. Есть места такие, что упорно не сдаются.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> *ssv*,  все то же самое.
> А чем Вы снимали отек? У меня что то, то, что началось первый раз за 2 года отпускает на пару дней и дальше поехали. Но я очень много неправильных вещей делала: неправильный массаж, неправильную зарядку, да вообще не понимала, что происходит, даже таблетки психотропные поела, таблетки не помогли)



Отёк... если медикаментозно, то старым "дедовским" Диклофенаком. На мне жена научилась уколы ставить На третий денек уже легчало чуток. Вольтарен не помогал, пробовал. Последний разок попробовал еще и замерзшую бутылку со льдом прикладывать. Только без фанатизма нужно 5-10 минут.
Из упражнений, первое упражнение которое мне помогало это когда лежишь на спине и плавно коленку ноги руками тянешь к груди, носок ступни "на себя". И второе, лежа на животе, поочередно приподниматьи удерживать прямые ноги на высоту около 5 сантиметров, выше не надо.
Вот как-то так.

По поводу "неправильных вещей".  Я сдуру ногой махать пытался, типа, разрабатывал. Как там вообще мышцы сами себя не переварили от спазма я не знаю)


----------



## Екатерина79 (30 Мар 2015)

*ssv*, Ясненько.  Мне тоже очень заметно мячики помогли всего с 1-2 процедуры! Я ранее брала каучоковый мячик маленький с 5 рублевую наверное манету, который достается с детских автоматов за монетки. Помню так хорошо им везде прошлась. Но с ягодицами аккуратно нужно с ним понежнее, иначе синяк может быть


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

Ну как же больно на мячиках, даже подташнивать стало: 30 минут катался. Теперь усталость такая, хочется лечь и спать.


----------



## doc (30 Мар 2015)

Все бы пациенты были такими целеустремлёнными!


----------



## ssv (30 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Все бы пациенты были такими целеустремлёнными!


Андрей Петрович, спасибо, а Вы вселяете Надежду

После острой фазы обострения, когда фронтальные упражнения в горизонтальной плоскости уже делаются бесстрашно, без острой боли, я стал делать упражнение "Крокодил", из йоги.
По-моему, это одно из лучших комплексов на глубокие мышцы. Утренняя скованность уходит, так как увеличивается межпозвонковое пространство и укрепляются выстилающие позвоночник все связки.
Иногда я забываю про него и вспоминаю когда начинаю слышать "звоночки" что, пора.
Техника выполнения достаточно простая и, после выполнения, приятно ощущать, что, ты даже "подрос" немного.


----------



## douglas (31 Мар 2015)

*ssv*, 


ssv написал(а):


> Андрей Петрович, спасибо, а Вы вселяете Надежду
> 
> После острой фазы обострения, когда фронтальные упражнения в горизонтальной плоскости уже делаются бесстрашно, без острой боли, я стал делать упражнение "Крокодил", из йоги.
> По-моему, это одно из лучших комплексов на глубокие мышцы. Утренняя скованность уходит, так как увеличивается межпозвонковое пространство и укрепляются выстилающие позвоночник все связки.
> ...


Я вот именно такие упражнения и делаю, сам дошёл до них, просто делал так, чтобы стало легче.. только он на видео  делает очень долго, на столько не хватит терпения каждый день... также на видео слышно как трещит спина у него на 3.40 и на 4.25 у меня поменьше, но тоже хрустит и после этого становится легче...вот про такого рода хруст писал на второй страница данного топика.


----------



## ssv (31 Мар 2015)

douglas написал(а):


> *ssv*,
> 
> Я вот именно такие упражнения и делаю, сам дошёл до них, просто делал так, чтобы стало легче.. только он на видео  делает очень долго, на столько не хватит терпения каждый день... также на видео слышно как трещит спина у него на 3.40 и на 4.25 у меня поменьше, но тоже хрустит и после этого становится легче...вот про такого рода хруст писал на второй страница данного топика.



Да, здорово у него там просркрежетало. У меня тоже так было, особенно раньше: было и в грудном отделе и в поясничном. В поясничном, когда на двери повисал и старался расслабить её. Как будто отлипало там что-то и таз уходил вниз с характерным хрустом... Но это нестабильностью позвонков называется, вроде. Это нужно укреплять, конечно.


----------



## douglas (31 Мар 2015)

*ssv*, Сейчас не хрустит? а как укреплять тогда? у меня во время упражнений в конце упражнение на расслабление и там как раз хрустит.


----------



## ssv (31 Мар 2015)

douglas написал(а):


> *ssv*, Сейчас не хрустит? а как укреплять тогда? у меня во время упражнений в конце упражнение на расслабление и там как раз хрустит.


Я не знаю сколько Вам лет. Может быть у меня хрустеть перестало, потому что я просто физиологически уже не должен хрустеть, я не знаю. Я делал такое огромное количество различных упражнений на позвоночник и сейчас продолжаю... Сказать трудно от какого именно происходит укрепление.
Даже всем известная "лодочка", в статике, с вытянутыми руками вперед очень хорошо укрепляет.
Нужно найти свои упражнения, разогревающие и укрепляющие, щелкать ради мгновенного результата, как уже сказал доктор, лучше отвыкать. Позвонки вихляют от слабости связок.

Есть одно упражнение, оно является показателем крепости спины.
Нужно встать на четвереньки и одновременно вытянуть вперед прямую руку и противоположную ей ногу. Смотреть нужно вниз, дышать равномерно.
Здоровая спина должна удерживать это положение 5 минут.
Для равномерности нагрузки - поменять потом руку и ногу и выполнить то же самое.

PS. К предыдущему сообщению. Лучше не насиловать себя, конечно, а удержать столько времени, сколько это возможно, по силам.
В моем окружении, ни один человек этого не смог сделать (удержать 5 минут). Но они и не занимались толком никогда



douglas написал(а):


> *ssv*, только он на видео  делает очень долго


эээ... когда припирало часами делал Все равно спать не можешь, вот и делаешь.


----------



## Гарри (31 Мар 2015)

Блин, отличное упражнение! Первыми шли левая рука/правая нога. 5 мин. без напряга. Затем сразу без отдыха правая рука/левая нога. На 5-й минуте начала подрагивать нога, но всё равно дожал. 
Поясница отлично подкачивается. Это не хуже чем я каждый день гоняю по часу на коньках на крытом катке в хорошем хоккейном темпе. 
Беру на вооружение. Каждый день буду делать на увеличение.
Спасибо....


----------



## ssv (31 Мар 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Блин, отличное упражнение! Первыми шли левая рука/правая нога. 5 мин. без напряга. Затем сразу без отдыха правая рука/левая нога. На 5-й минуте начала подрагивать нога, но всё равно дожал.
> Поясница отлично подкачивается. Это не хуже чем я каждый день гоняю по часу на коньках на крытом катке в хорошем хоккейном темпе.
> Беру на вооружение. Каждый день буду делать на увеличение.
> Спасибо....



На здоровье!


----------



## douglas (31 Мар 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> PS. К предыдущему сообщению. Лучше не насиловать себя, конечно, а удержать столько времени, сколько это возможно, по силам.
> В моем окружении, ни один человек этого не смог сделать (удержать 5 минут). Но они и не занимались толком никогда


Я делаю это упражнение по минуте на каждую сторону уже почти два года. Но по 5ть минут... завидую Вашем спинам...минуты две думаю смогу больше не получиться. Упражнения которыми пользуюсь каждое утро, прикрепляю. Иногда делаю сокращённо 3,7,9 упражнения, когда совсем мало времени и сил...


----------



## ssv (1 Апр 2015)

douglas написал(а):


> Я делаю это упражнение по минуте на каждую сторону уже почти два года. Но по 5ть минут... завидую Вашем спинам...минуты две думаю смогу больше не получиться. Упражнения которыми пользуюсь каждое утро, прикрепляю. Иногда делаю сокращённо 3,7,9 упражнения, когда совсем мало времени и сил...


Тут нечему завидовать. Был бы я здесь, если бы не было проблем.
Упражнения хорошие, для подострого периода, на мой взгляд.

Я всегда считал что гири и гантели не для меня. У меня была тонкая кость, сколиоз...
Еще со школьной скамьи чувствовал повышенную утомляемость и прочий фон, достаточно мешающий. Подсказать было некому. Однажды, в классе седьмом взял гирю у товарища на прокат - хотел побороть хворь. Никто ведь и не знал о моих проблемах, а сформулировать я не мог. Да и не принято было как-то жаловаться в моем детстве.
И вот, я намахался этой гирей, как мог и, чувствую, худо мне. Перетренировался и мой, s-образный сколиозик, видать "просел" чуть глубже... Был бы у меня тогда кто-нибудь, кто-бы позанимался со мной простыми упражнениями...
К чему я это? Да к тому, что понимаю, что ЛФК - это мощное оружие, которое может помочь вовремя решить множество проблем. И дать опору потом усложнять, давать нагрузку. Не вечно же делать "велосипед".
Как ни крути, а силы и выносливости ждать не придется.


----------



## Екатерина79 (1 Апр 2015)

*ssv*, Что уж теперь думать, нужно идти вперед с тем что есть, совершенствоваться и поддерживать форму


----------



## ssv (1 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *ssv*, Что уж теперь думать, нужно идти вперед с тем что есть, совершенствоваться и поддерживать форму


Я так и делаю Просто говорю о том, что не стОит ограничиваться пожизненно ЛФК.
Хотя это личное дело каждого, смотря кто что хочет из себя вылепить.

Вернее так, должно быть ЛФК и обязательно еще что-то


----------



## Екатерина79 (1 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Я так и делаю Просто говорю о том, что не стОит ограничиваться пожизненно ЛФК.
> Хотя это личное дело каждого, смотря кто что хочет из себя вылепить.


Тут столько фобий нарастает, по крайней мере у меня был тихий ужас в этом плане, более менее раскрепостилась, даже шок тут был - падение недавно (подскользнулась, заглядевшись) прям на копец села с размаху - испугалась))) благо народ вокруг, детей со школы встречают - дочь уже пытается меня поднять "мама, я сейчас помогу тебе встать" , я быстренько как ни в чем не бывало встаю бодро иду улыбаясь ))) пипец, а потом мин 30 точка удара (мышечное) болело. И усе. Вот бережешься, а тут хрясь и все рамки расширились)))) Тут наверное  индивидуально. Наша бабушка с грыжей не парится, и прыгает, и тяжести поднимает, двигает , я удивляюсь (в молодости операцию предлагали, сознание теряла даже, ползком до двери ползла, чтобы открыть, дети маленькие от испуга плачут..., мрт ранее не делали правда). И говорит "меньше знаешь, крепче спишь" Никаких рамок) Говорила несколько раз в жизни стреляло в поясницу.. Кулачками потрет это место, разотрет и дальше побежала))) вот с кого пример нужно брать)) Она мне через мужа передала пластмассовый роликовый массажер игольчатый и показал как кулачками она растирает больное место мол быстрее проходит)))

и ранее еще делала гимнастику 5 жемчужин тибета - я попозже попробую ) что-то из этого делала, уже не помню)


----------



## ssv (1 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Тут столько фобий нарастает, по крайней мере у меня был тихий ужас в этом плане, более менее раскрепостилась, даже шок тут был - падение недавно (подскользнулась, заглядевшись) прям на копец села с размаху - испугалась))) благо народ вокруг, детей со школы встречают - дочь уже пытается меня поднять "мама, я сейчас помогу тебе встать" , я быстренько как ни в чем не бывало встаю бодро иду улыбаясь ))) пипец, а потом мин 30 точка удара (мышечное) болело. И усе. Вот бережешься, а тут хрясь и все рамки расширились)))) Тут наверное  индивидуально. Наша бабушка с грыжей не парится, и прыгает, и тяжести поднимает, двигает , я удивляюсь (в молодости операцию предлагали, сознание теряла даже, ползком до двери ползла, чтобы открыть, дети маленькие от испуга плачут..., мрт ранее не делали правда). И говорит "меньше знаешь, крепче спишь" Никаких рамок) Говорила несколько раз в жизни стреляло в поясницу.. Кулачками потрет это место, разотрет и дальше побежала))) вот с кого пример нужно брать)) Она мне через мужа передала пластмассовый роликовый массажер игольчатый и показал как кулачками она растирает больное место мол быстрее проходит)))



Да, советские люди, это те, про которых пели: нашу песню не задушишь не убьёшь!
А Вы уж поосторожнее будьте, копец - вещь нужная Хорошо что всё обошлось!


----------



## Екатерина79 (1 Апр 2015)

Да, спасибо )


----------



## Елена Ш. (1 Апр 2015)

В старости у нас тоже спины болеть не будут, если вы читали как идет заживление грыж, то вам станет понятен механизм. Мои родители тоже наглядный пример - раньше, когда им было лет по 35-40 болели спины у обоих, строили дачу, таскали тяжести, то один, то другой ходили перекошенные. А сейчас у обоих все прошло.  Маме 66, отцу 73. Диски атрофировались, грыжи склерозировались, остальное поросло остеофитами.и просто нечему болеть.. В общем что то в этом роде. И дело не в советском прошлом. Ждем пенсию


----------



## ssv (1 Апр 2015)

Елена Ш. написал(а):


> В старости у нас тоже спины болеть не будут, если вы читали как идет заживление грыж, то вам станет понятен механизм. Мои родители тоже наглядный пример - раньше, когда им было лет по 35-40 болели спины у обоих, строили дачу, таскали тяжести, то один, то другой ходили перекошенные. А сейчас у обоих все прошло.  Маме 66, отцу 73. Диски атрофировались, грыжи склерозировались, остальное поросло остеофитами.и просто нечему болеть.. В общем что то в этом роде. И дело не в советском прошлом. Ждем пенсию



У Вас весьма радужное представление о старости, но спорить не буду.


----------



## SvetlanaV (1 Апр 2015)

Шаталова Галина Сергеевна - умерла в 95 лет. В 90 лет вела свою группу недотрупиков) по пустыне... не жаловалась на проблемы со здоровьем. Ее последователи очень обиделись, что не дожила до 120) как обещала...

так что - каждый выбирает сам как жизнь проживать. В каком состоянии. Чем раньше народ поймет, что хондрозы, артрозы, диабет и многое другое - это болезни именно образа жизни - тем лучше....

то есть мы САМИ в большинстве своем создаем себе проблемы на свои - ноги, руки, спину и прочие элементы ОДА.
Ну кроме генетики конечно. Но это единицы..


----------



## ssv (1 Апр 2015)

Я в 30-35 не мог из положения лежа (руки под головой) поднять ноги даже на 90 градусов. В 43 же, и это случилось вчера, смог медленно поднять их прямыми и коснуться пальцами ног пола за головой.
Считаю. что я помолодел
Поэтому, пенсию ждать, думая, что, отболит и перестанет, совсем неразумно. Качество жизни может быть совсем разным. И не только жизнь, но и физическая смерть.

У моей маман, всё отваливается, к слову.


----------



## Гарри (1 Апр 2015)

> <<<Тут нечему завидовать. Был бы я здесь, если бы не было проблем.
> Упражнения хорошие, для подострого периода, на мой взгляд.>>>



согласен. Нечему тут завидовать. Как будто мне это удовольствие доставляет
Еще плавать вынужден по 2 км,  4-5 раз в неделю.
Единственное что доставляет удовольствие - коньки. Гоняю каждый день по часу в хорошем темпе. Не шор-трек конечно, но скорости высокие....


----------



## SvetlanaV (1 Апр 2015)

из книги Бориса Жерлыгина: (его тренировочный процесс в совокупности с диетой диабет убирает)
----
- Моя мама долго болела диабетом, но не лечилась. Начала заниматься в 
75 лет. Года через четыре у нее и следов от болезни не осталось. Я врачей приглашал, телевидение, всех. Сначала никто не откликался. Мама сейчас, в 82 года, на лыжах бегает. На гонке ей кто-то сказал, что вам, мол, пора заканчивать, а она ответила: "Что вы, я только начинаю". 
----

так что ИМХО - главное - найти правильного тренера) чтобы подсказали что нельзя и как можно и нужно. К сожалению у Бубновского их нет....  а направление единственно правильное. Хотя... есть люди которые сами могут построить тренировочный процесс - но их немного. Если этого не сделать - тогда - больницы, операции, капельницы, боль и все сокращающиеся возможности. 

я в свои 56 лет на треке иду лучше многих 30летних - это разве нормально? и по силе и по выносливости показатели лучше....

и мне очень странно, что большинство этого до сих пор не понимает(


----------



## ssv (1 Апр 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> из книги Бориса Жерлыгина: (его тренировочный процесс в совокупности с диетой диабет убирает)
> ----
> - Моя мама долго болела диабетом, но не лечилась. Начала заниматься в
> 75 лет. Года через четыре у нее и следов от болезни не осталось. Я врачей приглашал, телевидение, всех. Сначала никто не откликался. Мама сейчас, в 82 года, на лыжах бегает. На гонке ей кто-то сказал, что вам, мол, пора заканчивать, а она ответила: "Что вы, я только начинаю".
> ...



Ааах, как здорово! Спасибо за такое сообщение


----------



## Екатерина79 (1 Апр 2015)

Елена Ш. написал(а):


> В старости у нас тоже спины болеть не будут, если вы читали как идет заживление грыж, то вам станет понятен механизм.


Надеемся, но наша бабушка ездит в отпуск с диклофинаком и у нее обострение было, но быстро вроде как прошло. Я не заметила, муж потом сказал (она ходила немного согнувшись вперед).



ssv написал(а):


> смог медленно поднять их прямыми и коснуться пальцами ног пола за головой.


молодцы, я так еще не делала)))



SvetlanaV написал(а):


> я в свои 56 лет


трек это что? Не думала что Вам 56. А по написанию не более 35 )

*Lari*, а это Вы там на видео?

*Lari*, Я удивлена Вами  А  у Вас проблемка в шее была?


----------



## SvetlanaV (1 Апр 2015)

трек - это от треккинг. Ну например километров 10-15 по горам и лесам) 56 ровно - вот вчера исполнилось)


----------



## Екатерина79 (1 Апр 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> трек - это от треккинг. Ну например километров 10-15 по горам и лесам) 56 ровно - вот вчера исполнилось)


Поздравляю ! Долгих лет жизни, здоровья и счастья!


----------



## ssv (1 Апр 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> 56 ровно - вот вчера исполнилось)


Мои поздравления!


----------



## Lari (1 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Поздравляю ! Долгих лет жизни, здоровья и счастья!


*...В 56 всё только начинается  
*


SvetlanaV написал(а):


> я в свои *56 лет на треке иду лучше многих* ...и по силе и по выносливости показатели лучше.... (



*...Я, например, в похожей возрастной категории, не вижу ничего удивительного в этом  ...На лыжне и на катке трудно меня догнать  Моя тема, где-то лежит на форуме, в нафталине...

>>> Посмотреть ...<<<

*



Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *Lari*, а это Вы там на видео?


*Ага, я *



Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Lari, Я удивлена Вами  А  у Вас проблемка в шее была?


*Была *


----------



## ssv (1 Апр 2015)

Lari написал(а):


> *Ага, я *
> 
> *Была *



Вы так загадочно немногословны, что стесняюсь спросить как сейчас Ваша шея?)


----------



## Lari (1 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Вы так загадочно немногословны, что стесняюсь спросить как сейчас Ваша шея?)


*ssv 
Всё восстановилось- была проведена титаническая работа (сначала помог Доктор Абель из СПБ, реабилитация каждый год ( благо живу на курорте),  ЛФК, бассейн, закалка- тренировки ...и тп и тд...и всегда с верой в успех и с любовью к жизни. *


----------



## ssv (1 Апр 2015)

Lari написал(а):


> *ssv
> Всё восстановилось- была проведена титаническая работа (сначала помог Доктор Абель из СПБ, реабилитация каждый год ( благо живу на курорте),  ЛФК, бассейн, закалка- тренировки ...и тп и тд...и всегда с верой в успех и с любовью к жизни. *


А что привело к проблемам? Очень рад что Вы подаете хороший пример и делаете это с радостью


----------



## Lari (1 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> А что привело к проблемам? Очень рад что Вы подаете хороший пример и делаете это с радостью


*...Герпетоподобная инфекция /Варицелла Зостер зашкаливала/ Вот моя маленькая тема...>>>ЗДЕСЬ<<<*


----------



## ssv (4 Апр 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/user/smartstretch/videos
Плейлист с интереснейшими упражнениями. Делюсь, вдруг кому пригодится.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (4 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> http://www.youtube.com/user/smartstretch/videos
> Плейлист с интереснейшими упражнениями. Делюсь, вдруг кому пригодится.


Прекрасные упражнения, SSV!
Я посмотрела для поясничной мышцы, её стретчинг, здорово!!! 
Особенно понравилось с полотенцем.
Ложусь спать, сделаю прямо сейчас. ))


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Апр 2015)

*ssv*, спасибо, изучим )


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Апр 2015)

Всем добрый день! Я опять к вопросу про механизм. Имелась небольшая командировка в Сочи, там естетвенно все упражнения, бассен, сауна и проч. Затем возвращение домой на самолете с дикой турбулентностью всю дорогу. Результат - шея и плечо затянуло так, что мама не горюй. Как связаны проблемы с позвоночником и перелет на самолете. или это уже не позвоночнк?


----------



## alt-sp (23 Апр 2015)

Добрый вечер.
Длительная статика и перегрузки сказываются на мышцах спины и шеи). Проявляется чувством натянутости, ограниченности подвижности и ноющими болями - может в предплечье также немного отдавать).
Сеййас точно такая-же ситуация, тоже можно сказать после "перегрузок" и турбулентности)
Что делать?
Упражнения, прогревания и массаж - потихоньку отпустит и главное не мерзнуть!
П.с. ах да, думаю позвоночник не причем). ИМХО


----------



## ssv (23 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Всем добрый день! Я опять к вопросу про механизм. Имелась небольшая командировка в Сочи, там естетвенно все упражнения, бассен, сауна и проч. Затем возвращение домой на самолете с дикой турбулентностью всю дорогу. Результат - шея и плечо затянуло так, что мама не горюй. Как связаны проблемы с позвоночником и перелет на самолете. или это уже не позвоночнк?


Может перенервничали? С турбулентностью?
Вообще, хорошая такая командировка с таким набором прекрасных процедур Или их было много и элементарно продуло?


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Апр 2015)

Ясно, позвоночник ни причем.
Это были не процедуры, это продолжение образа жизни, который был до этого плеча с шеей. Может и продуло. К зарядке и бассейну прилагалась сауна и тренажерный зал.
ALT-SP  - как долго Вас отпускает потихоньку?  У меня что то это полтора года длиться. Позвоночник не причем, значит или нервы или кальций. Мячики мне в Сочи здорово помогали)))


----------



## ssv (24 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ясно, позвоночник ни причем.
> Это были не процедуры, это продолжение образа жизни, который был до этого плеча с шеей. Может и продуло. К зарядке и бассейну прилагалась сауна и тренажерный зал.
> ALT-SP  - как долго Вас отпускает потихоньку?  У меня что то это полтора года длиться. Позвоночник не причем, значит или нервы или кальций. Мячики мне в Сочи здорово помогали)))


Вы ведь курите, да?


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Апр 2015)

Да, и иногда пью коньяк, редко и мало, но пью. Вот тогда почему то все отпускает)?


----------



## ssv (24 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Да, и иногда пью коньяк, редко и мало, но пью. Вот тогда почему то все отпускает)?


так может.. коньячку? Раз после него отпускает? Вы по пятницам "подлечиваетесь" им, кстати?


----------



## alt-sp (24 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте,  *Kaprikon*,  - тут все индивидуально, если найти источник боли, отпустит быстро, иногда это не так просто как кажеться, иногда - это очень сложно и может длиться годами, с переодическими утиханием и обострениями, но как известно, кто ищет, тот всегда найдет).


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Да, и иногда пью коньяк, редко и мало, но пью. Вот тогда почему то все отпускает)?


А это как подсказка, алкоголь действует на общий тонус мускулатуры. Кстати, заметил, что люди страдающие хроническим болями, часто испытывают облегчение после приема алкоголя (для меня это был бы однозначный сигнал) однако на след. день может случиться обострение, так что будте аккуратны и умеренны и ищите причину)


----------



## ssv (24 Апр 2015)

alt-sp написал(а):


> Здравствуйте,  *Kaprikon*,  - тут все индивидуально, если найти источник боли, отпустит быстро, иногда это не так просто как кажеться, иногда - это очень сложно и может длиться годами, с переодическими утиханием и обострениями, но как известно, кто ищет, тот всегда найдет).
> 
> А это как подсказка, алкоголь действует на общий тонус мускулатуры. Кстати, заметил, что люди страдающие хроническим болями, часто испытывают облегчение после приема алкоголя (для меня это был бы однозначный сигнал) однако на след. день может случиться обострение, так что будте аккуратны и умеренны и ищите причину)



Очень верно, я даже знаю очень хорошо, одного такого человека, это я сам. Который, так, мало-помалу спасался годами от болей, пока не стал превращаться в алкоголика. Это очень незаметно происходит, господа. И это совсем не те люди, кто валяется под забором. Алкоголики - это огромный процент зависимых, больных людей рядом с нами, которые глушат боль, различной, так сказать, этимологии (словечко вспомнил, надеюсь к месту) и склонных к увеличению дозы.
Пока не изменишь образ жизни - боль никуда не уйдет. Заглушать до поры, до времени может получится, но качественно жизнь будет становиться только хуже. Решать, делать выводы, только самому.
Возможно, это уже другая, большая тема, которую не раз обсуждали, но упомянуть об этом нужно.


----------



## alt-sp (24 Апр 2015)

*ssv*, Ваш пример более чем показателен, но если Вы смогли это понять и сдвинуть проблему с мертвой точки, Вы достойны глубокого уважения!
К сожалению, такого не могу сказать о ближайших родственниках, и любой довод - так пшик...


----------



## ssv (24 Апр 2015)

alt-sp написал(а):


> *ssv*, Ваш пример более чем показателен, но если Вы смогли это понять и сдвинуть проблему с мертвой точки, Вы достойны глубокого уважения!
> К сожалению, такого не могу сказать о ближайших родственниках, и любой довод - так пшик...




Мои родственники уже в "мире ином", поэтому мне было и у кого учиться и... быть свидетелем их ухода. Мне просто выпал "билет", мне "сохранили" жизнь. А я воспользовался им, потому, что, когда однажды картина стала для меня ясна как Божий день (как говорят, пазл сошелся) - в этот же самый день, алкоголь стал самым лютым моим врагом. И чем дальше моя последняя выпитая рюмка, тем отчетливей я вижу то уродство, в котором пребывал я и живут миллионы.


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Апр 2015)

" по пятницам "подлечиваетесь" им, кстати?"
Нет, могу в любой день, когда он выдался очень трудным, но не когда не пью больше 50 грамм, и обычно коньяк выбираю хороший и делаю уже это так лет 20 в своей жизни.
За 45 пока ни где не валялась. У меня работа требует постоянной "думающей" деятельности, а много алкоголя этому будет мешать, так что описанный выше ужас наверное ждет меня на пенсии, когда не буду работать)
То, что алкоголь, а у меня коньяк, снижает тонус было обнаружено случайно, были на проверке на одном предприятии, там постоянно работала вытяжка, и было очень холодно, кто то предложил купить бальзам и добавить его в кофе, не глушить его конечно, а грамм по 30 в кофе добавить. Так вот, после этих 30 грамм я просто почувствовала, как мышцы начали расслабляться. Это сильно удивило. До этого, как заболело плечо, шея я вообще ничего не пила, думала, что это вредно.  Мне нравиться эффект от коньяка, но даже 50 грамм не будешь пить каждый день. 
Причина боли в шее и в плече может быть наверное отложение кальция в мышцах. На протяжении тех же 20 лет я придерживалась белкового раздельного питания. От него не поправляешься, но наверное излишние белок при отсутвии должного количества двигательной активности тоже вреден(избыток кальция). Это у меня одна из теорий, попробую ее проверить. А вообще я очень расстроилась, думала, от бассейна и проч сразу становиться легче.(

Ваш пример более чем показателен, но если Вы смогли это понять и сдвинуть проблему с мертвой точки, Вы достойны глубокого уважения!
Я не говорю о пьянстве, при этом придерживаюсь мнения Булгакова, или Воланда, в том смысле что меня очень настораживают люди, боящиеся выпить бокал хорошего вина, ну и общества приличных женщин).Я придерживалась одного простого правила всю жизнь: что забардзо, то не вздраве. И по чуть -чуть , но часто начиная с 15 лет занималась спортом, за всю жизнь так и не набрала вес, ноги за голову и постановка на мостик и прочие вещи мне давались легко, пока не скрутило. От чего скрутило, не знаю. Может по этому и не проходит долго.


----------



## ssv (24 Апр 2015)

В бассейне тело становится легче по ощущениям. Но лишь по ощущениям. Залез туда, а вылезти трудно, боль усилилась, потому что движения в бассейне контролировать трудно. Ситуацию можно усугубить.
*Kaprikon, *и всё же, будьте осторожны. Расслабление от алкоголя штука коварная. Никто не валялся под забором и не думал даже о таком "счастии". Так вот потихоньку, полегоньку... потом другие дозы, так как этанол наркотик и депрессант. Вне зависимости хорошее вы пьете или нет. Но я закругляюсь на эту тему)
Хорошо что именно Вам удается контролировать этот процесс

Алкоголизм - это частота+стаж помноженные на дозы. Такая вот простая формула. Многие не зная следуют ей "культурно" выпивая "по Булгакову". Я видел много "булгаковцев" в 17 наркологической больнице в Москве, куда привозил своего дядю в такси, в состоянии, близкому к коме, потому что скорая отказалась его вести.

Моя дражайшая маман до сих пор считает себя приверженцем спортивной юности. Грустно смотреть.

Спорт и здоровый образ жизни - пути разные, один из них вообще ведет не к здоровью.


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Апр 2015)

Я тоже противница выпивки именно в постоянном качестве с небольшим интервалом )

*ssv*, как Ваше самочувствие? Мячики помогают? После упражнения (ноги за голову) хуже не стало?


----------



## ssv (24 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *ssv*, как Ваше самочувствие? Мячики помогают? После упражнения (ноги за голову) хуже не стало?


Спасибо, мячики да, превосходно. Нашел тут один потверже У кошки отобрал - подошел, лучше чем зелёные теннисные. Вообще, хочу сфотографировать свой "арсенал" и продемонстрировать здесь.
После "ног за голову" только лучше)  Еще один вывод - это не плод растяжки.


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Апр 2015)

*ssv*, Хорошо! Давайте фотки, полюбуемся...


----------



## ssv (24 Апр 2015)

Вечером сделаю


----------



## ssv (24 Апр 2015)

Вот и весь мой скарб


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Апр 2015)

забавно  а бревно зачем?  На нем прокатывать спинку? Где-то читала о том, что один мужчина так грыжу бревном закатал, что ее и не стало) А гантели не тяжеловаты? А гирю тоже поднимаете? А мячик красный мягкий зачем?


----------



## ssv (25 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> забавно  а бревно зачем?  На нем прокатывать спинку? Где-то читала о том, что один мужчина так грыжу бревном закатал, что ее и не стало)?



Итак, бревно (кстати, это осина), затем, чтобы





Это упражнение восстанавливает равномерное распределение нагрузки по вертикальной оси. После него проходит тяжесть. То, что здесь писал человек один, когда вроде не болит, но дюже тяжело даже просто стоять.
Я так понимаю, что это от нарушения стереотипа движений. Опять же мышцы, они не знают просто как правильно работать. Это упражнение мобилизирует те группы мышц, которые "забыли" что им нужно делать.
Я могу ошибаться в описании и механизме, просто говорю своими словами свои ощущения и наработки.
Я читал также, что одна бабуля в 75 лет от такого брёвнышка и грыжи залечила и бегает как девочка.
С мячиками в паре это чудодейственная штука.



Екатерина79 написал(а):


> А гантели не тяжеловаты? А гирю тоже поднимаете? А мячик красный мягкий зачем?



Гантели 6 килограмм, вернее 5,8. Конечно, в комплексе упражнений тяжело. Но как иначе-то заставить организм работать правильно? Одним "велосипедом" или лодочкой из ЛФК, знаете ли, много не сделать. Нужен такой комплекс отягощений, который был бы безопасен, при правильном выполнении. На это уходит какое-то время, чтобы почувствовать "свою" нагрузку. И регулярно нагружать тело. Тогда будет толк. Проверенно!

Мячик (медицин-болл, как его называют)... скорее для композиции) Сейчас только с сыном кидаем его друг дружке до усталости, он 3 килограмма весит. Для него есть отдельный комплекс упражнений, полезных в период пост-обострения. Но так как у меня давно не было такого периода, я их подзабыл и не выполняю.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2015)

Где бы такую штуку взять, бровно по моему жесковато. Кто то мне говорил про скалку, которой тесто катают, я правда не пробовала. Бассейн хорошо, только нужно, чтобы вода была теплая, а у меня была не очень.Еще я прбовала всякие качательные варианты, был спортзал. Причем опять ничего не поняла, летом в командировке ходила туда каждый день на протяжении 3 недель, сильного ничего не делала, только упражнеия на грудные мышцы и трапецию эту зажату, все с маленьким весом, получила почему то обострение. Сейчас попробовала 10 кг, не гантели , а вес на тренажере, сначало перекривило немного, потом стало получше, к стати после мячиков.
Самолет все дело испортил, я и так все перемены погоды чувствую, а тут мы как то очень жестко летели, нас болтало всю дорогу, причем на всех высотах. Я довольно часто летаю ( и постянно это делать боюсь), но это был самый жесткий полет. К стати сначало, вроде бы стало все хорошо, на земле, а теперь вот второй день все переодично зажимает. А кто чем прогревает, эти мышцы зажатае. Я пробовала баней, зажимает все равно(


----------



## ssv (25 Апр 2015)

Я взял в лесу. Чтобы не было жестко, можно обернуть полотенцем.
"Качательные" упражнения хороши когда регулярны и систематизированы. Об этом везде говорят. Это трудно и, простите за сарказм, совсем не вяжется с кофе с коньячком.
Не хочу тут учительствовать, простите, если что. Но у Вас "разброд и шатания" и  Вы не слышите.


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2015)

Да учите, не здоровье. Мне не подйдет полено наверное, у меня на спине столько мяса нет, а катать полено по костям наверное не то. Про бабушку, которая поленом закатала грыжу, это байка. Мне ее первый еще массажист рассказывал. Он из Питера. Если автор поста про бабушку не из этого города, то байка точно. Вернемся к механизму,SSV, это набор сфотографированный помог Вам сделать так, что бы не чего не зажимало? Еще, если "Имхо это не связано" с проблемами со спиной, как сказал автор выше, то это все же нервы и холод. И при этом хоть что катай, хоть бревно, хоть гантели. Поэтому хуже после перелета. У меня дело в том, что упражения были всю жизнь регулярны и систематизированы. Я испугалась полтора года назад, когда начало все зажимать, и кружиться голова- сначала месяц встать не могла, потом боялась ходить, не то что с гантелями тренироваться. Эти полтора года много подпортили. Осталось решить, на что больше обращать внимание на нервы или на маленькую грыжу в шее.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (25 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне не подйдет полено наверное


Каприкон, можно приобрести в спорттоварах такую синюю штуку, как на видео.


----------



## ssv (25 Апр 2015)

Человеку помогает то, во что он верит. Для меня это не байка, раз я нахожу это полезным для себя.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (25 Апр 2015)

SSV, от деревяшки еще энергия идет ). Всё на пользу! )


----------



## Kaprikon (25 Апр 2015)

Я просто спиной к расстущему дереву прислоняюсь, тоже энергия идет) Пойду искать такую штуку в спортоварах.


----------



## ssv (25 Апр 2015)

Сегодня 20 километров отмахал на велосипеде после зимнего перерыва. Подустал, но по факту поясница равнодушно восприняла 3-x часовое биение седла


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Человеку помогает то, во что он верит. Для меня это не байка, раз я нахожу это полезным для себя.


Меня отец в 17 лет, на таком полене от последствий грыжи вылечил. Только у нас принято в период обострения березовый, а при ремиссии, осиновый.
Круглое-это чисто механика и вполне объяснимо.
Осина и береза, это народное. Береза отдает энергию (лечит), осина забирает (плохую, поэтому и забивают кол!), на осине бактерии не живут, не зря ее в бане применяют.


----------



## ssv (26 Апр 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Меня отец в 17 лет, на таком полене от последствий грыжи вылечил. Только у нас принято в период обострения березовый, а при ремиссии, осиновый.
> Круглое-это чисто механика и вполне объяснимо.
> Осина и береза, это народное. Береза отдает энергию (лечит), осина забирает (плохую, поэтому и забивают кол!), на осине бактерии не живут, не зря ее в бане применяют.



Да, доктор, спасибо за комментарий. У меня как раз осиновый.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2015)

Так не болит же, поэтому и осиновый.
И если что, пригодится


----------



## ssv (26 Апр 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так не болит же, поэтому и осиновый.
> И если что, пригодится


Такая вещь происходит,я тут пытался описАть уже. Что валик помогает сейчас не от боли (ее к счастью давно нет), а задать верный стереотип осанки, помогает мышцам как бы запомнить это положение. Раскрывается грудной отдел, легче дышать, дается ощущение внутренней опоры. Я стараюсь расслабиться на нём, потом начинаю покатывания с небольшой амплитудой. Как будто снимается какая-то блокировка потом.

У меня ДДИП верхнего грудного отдела. Годы за компьютером просто убили там мышцы. Только спустя полгода гантелями (это основное), позволило ощутить в этом месте мышцы. До этого я вообще не понимал на чем голова держится, муки, дискомфорт, раздражение постоянное, усталость... Охх... Мячик и валик очень помогают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2015)

Это и называться, самокоррекция функционального блока.


----------



## ssv (26 Апр 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это и называться, самокоррекция функционального блока.


Не могли бы Вы рассказать немного подробнее об этом, если будет время?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2015)

Оооо, это невозможно.
Скажем так, это пока практически здоровые позвонки,которые временно не работают.


----------



## ssv (26 Апр 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Оооо, это невозможно.
> Скажем так, это пока практически здоровые позвонки,которые временно не работают.


Да, я понимаю, на эту тему придется писать тут диссертацию, наверное) Это нереально.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Оооо, это невозможно.
> Скажем так, это пока практически здоровые позвонки,которые временно не работают.


Всё ж томлюсь в догадках. Почему " пока практически здоровые?" Что сделает их больными в перспективе?
Почему они "временно" не работают? Что заставит их работать на постоянной основе и правильно? Как всё это связано с самокоррекцией функционального блока?

Насколько стереотип движений может смениться на правильный при верноподобранной физической нагрузке?
Иными словами, если доктор проводит манипуляции на мобилизацию мышц в заданном месте, в долгосрочной перспективе, при условии что мышцы не развиты (как у большинства, собственно) будет ли это иметь действие?
Люди же ждут спасения и чудодейственной таблетки, приходя к врачу хотят быстрый результат, часто не понимая что шли годами к своему "счастью". Выскажите свое мнение, пожалуйста, насколько Вы считаете, что стойкая ремиссия возможна или невозможна без участия пациента, его личных усилий?


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Апр 2015)

Еще маленький вопрос, а где вы такое полено взяли? В СПБ в частности, они не везде валяются. Погуглила - протают только м кубическими, осиновые в частности. Лесоруб из меня плохой, в лесу если поискать, может и надется , но березовое они или осиновое, не поймешь. К стати, я как то сама почувствовала, что береза лечит, когда пыталась расхаживаться, я к этим березам спиной прислонялась, интуитивно.


----------



## ssv (26 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Еще маленький вопрос, а где вы такое полено взяли? В СПБ в частности, они не везде валяются. Погуглила - протают только м кубическими, осиновые в частности. Лесоруб из меня плохой, в лесу если поискать, может и надется , но березовое они или осиновое, не поймешь. К стати, я как то сама почувствовала, что береза лечит, когда пыталась расхаживаться, я к этим березам спиной прислонялась, интуитивно.



Поискал за Вас, нашел здесь
*"Заказник «Западный Котлин»* расположен в Кронштадтском районе и занимает всю северо-западную оконечность острова Котлин. Здесь сохранился массив черноольховых лесов — один из крупнейших на территории Санкт-Петербурга. Формирующиеся береговые валы с древесными ивняками и осинами являются уникальным природным комплексом, нигде не встречающимся на берегах восточной части Финского залива".

Я своё полено сделал практически в лесу (выше писал об этом), точнее, когда участок расчищал от зарослей. Лесорубом быть не нужно. Нужно найти кусок поровнее, без признаков трухлявости, диаметром сантиметров 10-15, шириной на Вашу спину. Сперва, грубо очистить от коры и постараться не пораниться Затем, пройтись крупной и мелкой наждачной бумагой. Получится как у меня)

Этот парень не знает что такое триггерные точки





B скорее всего имеет здоровый связочный аппарат)

PS. А мы тут про "валики"


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Апр 2015)

Спасибо за подсказку про бревно). В спортоварах такой штуки нет. Зато купила новые гантельки, если бы они были побольше и без лямок, на них можно не плохо спину прокатать.И новые тенесные мячи, 6 штук, прокатилась на 6- рых. Про связочный аппарат , наверное  хороший, но допустм кручение простого обруча от проблем плечо шея не помогает. Я его дано кручу, без толку. Конечно он не такой тяжелый, как колеса)))


----------



## Екатерина79 (26 Апр 2015)

*ssv*, спасибо за подробности по поводу скарба, очень интересно (может тоже бревнышком запасусь) 


ssv написал(а):


> Сегодня 20 километров отмахал на велосипеде после зимнего перерыва. Подустал, но по факту поясница равнодушно восприняла 3-x часовое биение седла


А какой велосипед у Вас (в какой позе ездите и на каком сиденье) ? Я тоже планирую попробовать, но наверное нужно по каким-то определенным критериям выбирать велосипед, чтоб минимизировать нагрузку на спину.?
Ну Вы молодцы!  Надеюсь потом никак не отозвалось? А зимой на лыжах не катались? Может на коньках как Плющенко с 3 (тройным) тулупом ? 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Меня отец в 17 лет, на таком полене от последствий грыжи вылечил.


а последствии какие были?


----------



## ssv (26 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *ssv*, спасибо за подробности по поводу скарба, очень интересно (может тоже бревнышком запасусь)


Пожалуйста, конечно, можно хотя бы попробовать.
Вот я думаю, почему никто не спрашивает по какой системе я гантелями занимаюсь


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> А какой велосипед у Вас (в какой позе ездите и на каком сиденье) ? Я тоже планирую попробовать, но наверное нужно по каким-то определенным критериям выбирать велосипед, чтоб минимизировать нагрузку на спину.?
> Ну Вы молодцы!  Надеюсь потом никак не отозвалось? А зимой на лыжах не катались? Может на коньках как Плющенко с 3 (тройным) тулупом ?


Велосипед горный, недорогой. Изначально покупали сыну, но он им не вдохновился. Ему больше понравился тот, который подарили на последний день рождения весной Bulls "Pulsar". А у меня "ашанобайк" Stells Navigator" на котором я заменил в этом году сидение, стало удобнее.
Рекомендуют "двухподвесы" для лиц, имеющих грыжи, но они дороже. Я забыл, но есть даже особо отмеченные в интернете модели.
"Тулупы" я никакие не делаю - у меня нет столько денег, чтобы лечиться как Плющенко.

Есть велосипеды объединенные в группу "комфортные". В их сторону Вам может быть лучше и посмотреть.


----------



## Екатерина79 (27 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> по какой системе я гантелями занимаюс


а Вы еще и по какой-то системе занимаетесь?  Йех, я тоже занималась до проблемки - да чет не идут пока гантельки) как не обидно) видно еще рановато)

Stells и у меня велик был лет 6 назад ) успела до беременности на нем покататься,. даже упасть в канаву хорошо так) Теперь у брата. Вот думаю пока на прокате чтоли опробовать, и после решить покупать аль нет) боюсь не справлюсь, но очь хочется)


----------



## ssv (27 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> а Вы еще и по какой-то системе занимаетесь?  Йех, я тоже занималась до проблемки - да чет не идут пока гантельки) как не обидно) видно еще рановато)


Да, я занимаюсь по Евгению Сандову. И не скажу что "проблемок" и у меня не было или нет.
А что значит "не идут"?


----------



## Екатерина79 (27 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> "Тулупы" я никакие не делаю - у меня нет столько денег, чтобы лечиться как Плющенко.


ну ето я конечно шучу) Его сегодня кстати по ТВ показывали в передаче "Пока все дома", шурупы показывал от позвоночника , в том числе сломанный на олимпиаде.


----------



## Екатерина79 (27 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Да, я занимаюсь по Евгению Сандову. И не скажу что "проблемок" и у меня не было или нет.
> А что значит "не идут"?


Мышцы видно слабы еще - и мышцы стягивает шеи. Такая ерунда. У меня тяжелый случай был) запущенный) до атрофии) Долгая глупая история "Как утопить себя и возродиться в новом виде для новой жизни"


----------



## ssv (27 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> ну ето я конечно шучу) Его сегодня кстати по ТВ показывали в передаче "Пока все дома", шурупы показывал от позвоночника , в том числе сломанный на олимпиаде.



Что и сказать, героическая натура, достойная искренних слез, соболезнований и глубочайшего уважения.


----------



## Екатерина79 (27 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Да, я занимаюсь по Евгению Сандову.


спасибо, возьму на заметку, изучу... У меня цель -быть как Ингеборга Дапкунайте


----------



## ssv (27 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Мышцы видно слабы еще - и мышцы стягивает шеи. Такая ерунда. У меня тяжелый случай был) запущенный) до атрофии) Долгая глупая история "Как утопить себя и возродиться в новом виде для новой жизни"


Конечно, нужно себя слушать. Но мышцы растут только от нагрузок.
Сам Сандов был хилым и болезненным с детства и только благодаря желанию и упорству он до сих пор считается сильнейшим человеком. Его система работает как для мужчин, так и для женщин.


----------



## Екатерина79 (27 Апр 2015)

изучемс .... Да гантельки мне рановато, мне еще время нужно окрепнуть)


----------



## ssv (27 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> изучемс .... Да гантельки мне рановато, мне еще время нужно окрепнуть)


Наверное, я не знаю деталей, поэтому "гнать" никуда не могу и не имею права)


----------



## Екатерина79 (27 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Наверное, я не знаю деталей, поэтому "гнать" никуда не могу и не имею права)


ну да) это такое дело - все индивидуально.... Всему свое время


----------



## Екатерина79 (27 Апр 2015)

*ssv*, всего доброго Вам ) Здоровья, пойду спатки, а то завтра с утра массажистка приезжает, боюсь не высплюсь)


----------



## ssv (27 Апр 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *ssv*, всего доброго Вам ) Здоровья, пойду спатки, а то завтра с утра массажистка приезжает, боюсь не высплюсь)



Взаимно! Я тоже на боковую.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Апр 2015)

Добрый день, да зря не спросила про систему. Я занимаюсь с гантелями лежа. Судя по тому, что за 4 мес. эффект совсем не на 5, нужно стоя. Спасибо что написали.


----------



## ssv (28 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Добрый день, да зря не спросила про систему. Я занимаюсь с гантелями лежа. Судя по тому, что за 4 мес. эффект совсем не на 5, нужно стоя. Спасибо что написали.


Лёжа я пробовал... Это, как бы сказать, все равно что "мёртвому припарки ставить". Это саморазвод и результативность таких занятий будет очень низкая.
Мы же не лежим всё время, не ползаем. Нам вертикальные нагрузки нужно учиться держать, как бы то ни было. Лёжа - это в момент обострения, когда боли, отёки и так далее... Когда реально, что можешь - так это ползать.

Что лёжа хорошо, так это под шею подложить деревянный валик, а под грудной отдел пару мячиков хорошей жесткости, и катать. Весьма удобно получается. Вот это я сейчас практикую после упражнений с гантелями. Спасибо форуму!


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Апр 2015)

У меня из вашего арсенала, он очень богатый тоже, нет бревна только. Пока не судьба за ним в лес съездить. придется продолжать стоять спиной к дереву) Сегодня я так березку минут 5 подпирала, птичек слушала. Только она еще холодная совсем, эта березка. Я лежа делала, потому что у меня плечо отекшее как раз все это время было. Первый раз, когда оно заболело, я с ним разобралась недели через три, делала любые движение, ну и таблетки 2 дня, потому что спать совсем не могла.Про это плечо я потом полтора года даже не вспоминала. К стати, первое обострение я заработала себе забрасыванием ног за голову, перестаралась наверно)  Мне врач рассказывал, к которому я бегала в командировке за таблетками после бассейна, что разработал себе шею после обострения за месяц. В последний  раз меня  как то крепко прижало, я понять ничего не могла сначала, ничего не болело, голова просто кружилась, я конечно дурила сначала, у меня дома тогда гантель не было(обычноя в зал ходила), так я лежа поднимала бутылки 5-лит с водой, пробовала йогу в кривом виде, ходила по 10 км, после всего этого такая песня у меня начиналась- не помогал ни масаж, ни тем более мануал)Потом вообще на все плюнула, лежала 3 мес и разные таблеки пробовала на вкус, нужные и не нужные, даже от герписа, как Lari. Короче затянулось все это почти на 2 года. Чуть полегче стало, когда прыть поубавила, но сначала начинала с упржнений лежа,со странички доктора Ступина, потом по книжке (ПИР). Стоя только обруч.Сейчас попробую с гантелями стоя. Спасибо, у Вас хорошая тема. Я рада, что на нее попала. Мне иногда казалось, что это все уже. Не поможет ничего.


----------



## ssv (28 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня из вашего арсенала, он очень богатый тоже, нет бревна только. Пока не судьба за ним в лес съездить. придется продолжать стоять спиной к дереву) Сегодня я так березку минут 5 подпирала, птичек слушала. Только она еще холодная совсем, эта березка. Я лежа делала, потому что у меня плечо отекшее как раз все это время было. Первый раз, когда оно заболело, я с ним разобралась недели через три, делала любые движение, ну и таблетки 2 дня, потому что спать совсем не могла.Про это плечо я потом полтора года даже не вспоминала. К стати, первое обострение я заработала себе забрасыванием ног за голову, перестаралась наверно)  Мне врач рассказывал, к которому я бегала в командировке за таблетками после бассейна, что разработал себе шею после обострения за месяц. В последний  раз меня  как то крепко прижало, я понять ничего не могла сначала, ничего не болело, голова просто кружилась, я конечно дурила сначала, у меня дома тогда гантель не было(обычноя в зал ходила), так я лежа поднимала бутылки 5-лит с водой, пробовала йогу в кривом виде, ходила по 10 км, после всего этого такая песня у меня начиналась- не помогал ни масаж, ни тем более мануал)Потом вообще на все плюнула, лежала 3 мес и разные таблеки пробовала на вкус, нужные и не нужные, даже от герписа, как Lari. Короче затянулось все это почти на 2 года. Чуть полегче стало, когда прыть поубавила, но сначала начинала с упржнений лежа,со странички доктора Ступина, потом по книжке (ПИР). Стоя только обруч.Сейчас попробую с гантелями стоя. Спасибо, у Вас хорошая тема. Я рада, что на нее попала. Мне иногда казалось, что это все уже. Не поможет ничего.


Уважаемая *Kaprikon, *каждый случай особенный, каждому поможет его личный "конёк", который он найдёт. Гантели не панацея, я лишь делюсь тем, чего именно мне не хватало в жизни, как мужчине, а именно регулярных усилий, физических. Стояние у берёзы мне вряд ли помогло бы, мою душу это не организовало, так как она воспринимала бы это так же, как ежедневно принимаемое пиво, допустим. Чтобы переломить свою жалкую натуру, нужен какой-то свой "маленький подвиг". Не знаю, насколько я могу сейчас донести свою мысль.
"Разработать" шею за месяц может кому-то и дано, но не всем. Кому-то требуются годы на то, чтобы не просто "разработать", потому что элементарно надуло, а укрепить мыщцы, лишив болезнь дальнейшего развития.
Ищите, прислушивайтесь к себе, после чего вам хорошо, после чего плохо. После чего сначала может быть жуткая усталость, но на следующий день прилив сил и утихание проблемы. Проследите питание, завяжите с куревом - без этого бессмысленно посещение врачей. Возможно, это и будет Вашим "маленьким подвигом". Посмотрите, сколько в день Вы сидите - сколько стоИте.
Если попробуете гантели, начните с самых легких, никак не с пятилитровых бутылок. Это неправильно. Нужны самые легкие, и делать движения осмысленно, заставляя мысленно работать именно то, что болит.
Ну, вот как-то так... расписался я что-то, умолкаю.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Апр 2015)

SVV, я занимаюсь в общей сложности скоро 5 месяцев, не знаю подвиг или нет, но до этого занималась 20 лет,  йогой, а в детстве, когда был обнаружен сколиоз года 4 ЛФК . если память не изменяет, каждый день, потом любительски волейболом и баскетболом, ну и баловалась  тенисом,посленее время настольным. Я не считаю упражнения подвигом. Было небольшим подвигом начать ходить, когда все болит и тянет, но это позади, сижу я много, так как много работы, еще я езжу по всей стране, пока не зарулем. Курить конечно плохо, в моем случае это напоминание, что нужно встать и размяться, не правильный, но все же выход.  Посещение врачей я завязала после послдненго мануального терапевта. Про тему написала, что хорошая, потому что появилось что то новое, например про мячики) ну и про то, что после грыж 5 мес восстановление только начало.  Всем хорошего самочувствия. Ах да, про гантели, пока попробовала вес небольшой, 1.5 кг, упражнения не сложные, только я не отжималась, а делала планку. Мне кажется немного не хватает на грудной отдел, но может быть, потому, что не отжималась. Всем всего хорошего.

к врачу в командиовке я забегала, потому что у него была аптечка, а я со собой ничего не вязала. Вот он мне сказал, что все проблемы проходят, как Вы правильно сказали у кого через месяц, у кого подольше.


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мне кажется немного не хватает на грудной отдел, но может быть, потому, что не отжималась.


Мне кажется начинать отжиматься лучше от стены постепенно падая в вертикальном уровне) Я так делаю ) по плану) Щадяще - от стеночки)


----------



## ssv (29 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> SVV, я занимаюсь в общей сложности скоро 5 месяцев, не знаю подвиг или нет, но до этого занималась 20 лет,  йогой, а в детстве, когда был обнаружен сколиоз года 4 ЛФК . если память не изменяет, каждый день, потом любительски волейболом и баскетболом, ну и баловалась  тенисом,посленее время настольным. Я не считаю упражнения подвигом. Было небольшим подвигом начать ходить, когда все болит и тянет, но это позади, сижу я много, так как много работы, еще я езжу по всей стране, пока не зарулем. Курить конечно плохо, в моем случае это напоминание, что нужно встать и размяться, не правильный, но все же выход.  Посещение врачей я завязала после послдненго мануального терапевта. Про тему написала, что хорошая, потому что появилось что то новое, например про мячики) ну и про то, что после грыж 5 мес восстановление только начало.  Всем хорошего самочувствия. Ах да, про гантели, пока попробовала вес небольшой, 1.5 кг, упражнения не сложные, только я не отжималась, а делала планку. Мне кажется немного не хватает на грудной отдел, но может быть, потому, что не отжималась. Всем всего хорошего.



Тогда я не знаю Баловались ли  Вы или как-то серъезно занимались. Читал вот, что Шварценнегер сознание неоднократно терял занимаясь. Я не призываю никого терять сознание на своих тренировках, но усилие должно быть таким, чтобы пар из ушей валил, или хотя бы элементарно потеть (пока годы позволяют). Всё остальное - баловство, которое не запускает процессов восстановления. Или я не понимаю тогда пользу йоги (20 лет!) и волейбола с баскетболом вместе взятых в Вашем случае, когда теперь курение является напоминанием размяться и выходом куда-то...
*Kaprikon, *Вам нужен заботливый доктор. Вы, кажется, человек обеспеченный и можете себе позволить такого доктора, который разговаривал бы с Вами на одном языке, прописывая Вам время от времени какие-нибудь таблетки, пускай даже совсем бесполезные. И Вам было бы хорошо и ему.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Апр 2015)

У меня сколиоз с детства, и наверное слабые связки, или гибкие сильно как хотите. Я думаю, если бы не занималась совсем было бы хуже. К тому же был перелом колена, с операцией, я там тоже довольно долго восстанавливалась, методом проб и ошибок. От колена как бассейн самое лучшее. У меня родственники все мастера по волейболу- т.е вроде бы профессиональные спортсмены, сейчас за 50 лет еле таскаются,так как заниматься бросили. Их пример особо показывает, что без физических нагрузок ну совсем плохо. А проблемы наверное потому, что никто толком не знает, что можно , а что нельзя делать при грыжах. Врач в Сочи сказал, что они такие же люди, и могут ошибаться. Я сначала пробовала тоже у стеночки,правда не отжиматься, а приседать, ну совсем ничего не получалось, потому что закосило сильно. Вчера, когда Вашу  SVV методику с гантелями попробовала, меня жутко порадовало, что приседаю я почти прямо) Скоро может быть можно вернуться к йоге. В закошеном виде я с помощью занятий йогой сделала себе два сильных обострения. Мне потом инструктор по ЛФК подсказал, что нельзя заниматься ей с закосами, нужно чтоб отпустило немного. К стати, после гантелек стоя ну совсем не плохо, правда вчера в плече все хрустело и щелкало. Сегодня с утра вроде ничего) Я Вас, SVV, еще хотела спросить, в какое время суток вы обычно занимаетесь? Я с утра себя заставить делать ничего не могу, может с утра нужно?


----------



## ssv (29 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня сколиоз с детства, и наверное слабые связки, или гибкие сильно как хотите. Я думаю, если бы не занималась совсем было бы хуже. К тому же был перелом колена, с операцией, я там тоже довольно долго восстанавливалась, методом проб и ошибок. От колена как бассейн самое лучшее. У меня родственники все мастера по волейболу- т.е вроде бы профессиональные спортсмены, сейчас за 50 лет еле таскаются,так как заниматься бросили. Их пример особо показывает, что без физических нагрузок ну совсем плохо. А проблемы наверное потому, что никто толком не знает, что можно , а что нельзя делать при грыжах. Врач в Сочи сказал, что они такие же люди, и могут ошибаться. Я сначала пробовала тоже у стеночки,правда не отжиматься, а приседать, ну совсем ничего не получалось, потому что закосило сильно. Вчера, когда Вашу  SVV методику с гантелями попробовала, меня жутко порадовало, что приседаю я почти прямо) Скоро может быть можно вернуться к йоге. В закошеном виде я с помощью занятий йогой сделала себе два сильных обострения. Мне потом инструктор по ЛФК подсказал, что нельзя заниматься ей с закосами, нужно чтоб отпустило немного. К стати, после гантелек стоя ну совсем не плохо, правда вчера в плече все хрустело и щелкало. Сегодня с утра вроде ничего) Я Вас, SVV, еще хотела спросить, в какое время суток вы обычно занимаетесь? Я с утра себя заставить делать ничего не могу, может с утра нужно?



С перекосами какая йога может быть
Методика то не моя, есть и были другие выдающиеся люди.
Хочу предостеречь, с гантелями на вытянутых руках вниз, не вздумайте делать плечами круговые движения. Только вверх и вниз, поднимая и опуская плечи. А то  Вы написали, что хрустите там
Я занимаюсь в любое время (главное, регулярность), когда не спалось, было дело, даже ночью) С утра могли заниматься раньше люди, которые были не чета нам. У них системы организма были куда более развиты чем у нас.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Апр 2015)

Это я раньше так делала, правда без гантелей, но много раз, думала, что расхруститься будет легче) Теперь благодаря  Docy стараюсь ничем не хрустеть. Правда это плечо хрустело и когда я плавала на спине. Спасибо за предупреждение. По ночам я еще ничего пока не делала, просто подумала, что утром может хватает этой разминки на целый день.


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Апр 2015)

SVV, добрый вечер) Этот комлекс, который вы делаете очень хорош. Я сегодна почувствавала свои мышцы) Меня зажимало конечно, но они не убитые, 20 лет тренировки не прошли зря. Даже бассейн  со всем этим не сравню, после него было хуже, может потому, что там была сауна, я сначало все разогревала, потом в холодную воду. Занятия на тренажерах - то же что то не то, там сидя, и  с весами я не сильно не могу подстроиться, пробовала много повторов, и меньше вес - хуже, больший вес -тоже. Я правда промерзла сегодня, и завтра наверное будет не совсем хорошо, но спина прямая, хоть и похрустывает плечо, его быстро отпустило после ванны. Вы каждый день занимеетесь, или нужно давать время на восстановление чуть - чуть? я не заню что делать на подвздошную  мышцу, у меня буквой V(если ее повернуть чуть вправо)  все зажато с правой строны, плечо это и посередине спины вниз и к косточке в ТБС спереди. Само интересное что там нет грыж пока еще, я сижу так навеное с наклоном вправо. Что можно сделать на эту подвздошную мышцу? Или вы только с плечевым поясом боритесь. про врачей - я ходила сначала почти по всем известным тут врачам, начиная с клиники Вредена, заканчивая уже не помню кем. У меня не плохое впечатление про клинику доктора Татарчука, там доктор хоть посмотрел на меня и определил что и как зажато, правда от блокад и проч, пришлось отказаться, правда не сразу. во Вредена на меня толком никто не смотрел, в остальных - стандартный набор процедур- из которых мне совсем не подошли капельницы и уколы Дипроспана, куда надо наверно не попали, а давление снесли. Удивило сильное обострение после всех массажей. был еще какой то бред с уколами траумеля в шею, какието баночные массажи, динамческие токи Короче я уже всего и не помню, сколько денег потрачено было, я уже просто молчу. В поликлинике -там стандартный набор таблеток, я точно знаю, что в моем случае нельзя пить милорелаксанты, я вообще ходить не могла толком, это ответ про лечение, которое можно себе позволить. Год я обхожу стороный клиники, но у меня еще случай легкий, с грыжами конечно нужно начинать с врачей и клиник.


----------



## ssv (30 Апр 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> SVV, добрый вечер) Этот комлекс, который вы делаете очень хорош. Я сегодна почувствавала свои мышцы) Меня зажимало конечно, но они не убитые, 20 лет тренировки не прошли зря. Даже бассейн  со всем этим не сравню, после него было хуже, может потому, что там была сауна, я сначало все разогревала, потом в холодную воду. Занятия на тренажерах - то же что то не то, там сидя, и  с весами я не сильно не могу подстроиться, пробовала много повторов, и меньше вес - хуже, больший вес -тоже. Я правда промерзла сегодня, и завтра наверное будет не совсем хорошо, но спина прямая, хоть и похрустывает плечо, его быстро отпустило после ванны. Вы каждый день занимеетесь, или нужно давать время на восстановление чуть - чуть? я не заню что делать на подвздошную  мышцу, у меня буквой V(если ее повернуть чуть вправо)  все зажато с правой строны, плечо это и посередине спины вниз и к косточке в ТБС спереди. Само интересное что там нет грыж пока еще, я сижу так навеное с наклоном вправо. Что можно сделать на эту подвздошную мышцу? Или вы только с плечевым поясом боритесь. про врачей - я ходила сначала почти по всем известным тут врачам, начиная с клиники Вредена, заканчивая уже не помню кем. У меня не плохое впечатление про клинику доктора Татарчука, там доктор хоть посмотрел на меня и определил что и как зажато, правда от блокад и проч, пришлось отказаться, правда не сразу. во Вредена на меня толком никто не смотрел, в остальных - стандартный набор процедур- из которых мне совсем не подошли капельницы и уколы Дипроспана, куда надо наверно не попали, а давление снесли. Удивило сильное обострение после всех массажей. был еще какой то бред с уколами траумеля в шею, какието баночные массажи, динамческие токи Короче я уже всего и не помню, сколько денег потрачено было, я уже просто молчу. В поликлинике -там стандартный набор таблеток, я точно знаю, что в моем случае нельзя пить милорелаксанты, я вообще ходить не могла толком, это ответ про лечение, которое можно себе позволить. Год я обхожу стороный клиники, но у меня еще случай легкий, с грыжами конечно нужно начинать с врачей и клиник.


После тренировки холодный душ лишний стресс. Подумайте сами, Вы разогреты, и тут льете на себя холодную воду, которая естественно спазмирует и перечеркивает все труды. Просто теплого душа достаточно. Потом отдохнуть желательно, никуда сразу не бежать. Чаек попить зеленый, сразу не есть ничего.
Дозировка упражнений до сих пор остается для меня трудной задачей. Головой я понимаю что лучше "недозаниматься", чем "перезаниматься", а на практике делаю несколько подходов и 15-20-30 минутный комплекс у меня растягивается на часа полтора. Остаток дня в таком случае, совсем выходит малопродуктивным. Нужно давать отдыхать себе, выделять день или два, но не халтурить, а соизмерять нагрузки и отдых. Когда занимаетесь обязательно нужно вспотеть. Мне кажется трех дней в неделю вполне достаточно занятий, а между ними устраивать отдых. В дни отдыха можно заниматься шеей.
Попробуйте заниматься так месяц, а потом расскажите свои ощущения.
Читайте литературу о том, как правильно делать упражнения, пробуйте
Еще, после каждого упражнения потягивайтесь без рывков, особых усилий. Лениво, стараясь почувствовать всю прелесть этого процесса. Между упражнениями отдыхайте немного (15-60 сек.) На износ ничего не делайте.


----------



## Kaprikon (30 Апр 2015)

Спасибо)) Я не рискую делать упражнения на шею, может быть зря, но ее без упражнений шею  меньше зажимает. У меня есть комплекс не плохой, но он лежа в основном, там и отжимания, и типа турецких поклонов, и другие занятные вещи есть и на растяжку и на пресс. Ну и плюс  еще теперь гантели. Я раньше лежачий комплекс, он занимает минут 40 при хорошем подходе гоняла каждый день, по ощещениям как будто было будто чего то не хватает. Но я всегда горячусь с этим "Каждый день"- то в бассейн каждый день, то в спортзал каждый день, наверное не даю восстановиться мышцам.


----------



## ssv (30 Апр 2015)

А меня сегодня мышцы достали... Вернее, эти .... (просто матом) точки. Хочу признать, что процесс этот, видимо, долог.
И физическая нагрузка, хоть и способствует поддержанию организма в хорошей форме... но качественно, в проблеме триггерных точек ничего не решает.
Хочется вернуться к этой теме.
Полезу под горячую воду...


----------



## ssv (30 Апр 2015)

Проблема в то, что мячиком невозможно попасть в центр точки... перекатывается(


----------



## doc (30 Апр 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Проблема в то, что мячиком невозможно попасть в центр точки... перекатывается(


Попробовать всё же поймать. Или прокатывать туда-сюда в медленном ритме.


----------



## ssv (30 Апр 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Попробовать всё же поймать. Или прокатывать туда-сюда в медленном ритме.


Пробую.
Андрей Петрович, Вы что-то еще про аспирин говорили в момент обострения, нет?


----------



## doc (30 Апр 2015)

А что, идёт обострение?


----------



## ssv (30 Апр 2015)

doc написал(а):


> А что, идёт обострение?


Кажется, да. Болезненно. Потливость. После горячего душа днем покатался на мяче, потом уснул на полчаса, так как утомление. Утомление к концу дня обычное дело, потому что приходится терпеть.
Просто ощущение что мышцы воспалены, поэтому и спросил.


----------



## doc (30 Апр 2015)

А простуды быть не может?


----------



## ssv (30 Апр 2015)

doc написал(а):


> А простуды быть не может?


Иногда простуда действительно добавляла, но сейчас не знаю. Буду пить воду.
Пробую медленно катать, так лучше. Во всем нужен навык:/


----------



## ssv (30 Апр 2015)

Всё же это простуда, начал чихать.
Хотя сегодня как раз где-то прочитал что триггерные точки тоже могут давать насморк. 
Мне часто трудно понять где начинается простуда или проблемы с мышцами.
Как-то, лет пять назад краснела передняя часть шеи и грудь, скакало зрение... Куча различной симптоматики.


----------



## doc (30 Апр 2015)

Попробуйте рецепт Лайнуса Полинга.


----------



## ssv (30 Апр 2015)

Как здорово Вы угадали с простудой, а то я было уже расстроился. Столько вожусь с этим делом, и на тебе...
Всё равно прогресс есть, даже несмотря на то, что не совсем правильно катал мячик. Нужно медленно, а я как тесто месил всё равно


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (30 Апр 2015)

Было у меня месяц назад - прочла Вашу тему , заручилась поддержкой Дока и покатала мячик по спине несколько дней , пошла реакция и тут подключился вирус , я еще этого не поняла и мячиком добивалась  - как это было потом приятно (в кавычках)  , не используйте сейчас мячик , отлежитесь .


----------



## ssv (30 Апр 2015)

А.Л.И.С.А. написал(а):


> Было у меня месяц назад - прочла Вашу тему , заручилась поддержкой Дока и покатала мячик по спине несколько дней , пошла реакция и тут подключился вирус , я еще этого не поняла и мячиком добивалась  - как это было потом приятно (в кавычках)  , не используйте сейчас мячик , отлежитесь .



Спасибо, моим первым желанием было тоже через силу продолжать упражнения. Хорошо хоть, что не стал изнурять себя. Это было бы ужасно. В подавленном состоянии вообще лучше не делать никаких упражнений. Упражнения "любят" положительный настрой. Радость и надежда подключают душу к телу, видимо.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Май 2015)

SVV, добрый день, это весна наверное,  может нужны какие то витамины.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Май 2015)

У меня эта песня каждый день- с утра все болит и зажато, к вечеру чуть получше- тогда я делаю зарядку.


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Май 2015)

Попробуйте рецепт Лайнуса Полинга.Doc, избыток витамина С может вызвать обострение подагры или это не правда?


----------



## doc (2 Май 2015)

Во-первых, имеется в виду однократный приём аскорбиновой кислоты.
Во-вторых, повышенные дозы витамина С увеличивают выделение мочевой кислоты и оксалатов за счёт изменения pH. Правда, не рекомендуется принимать большие дозы аскорбиновой кислоты длительно из-за повышенного риска камнеобразования в почках.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Май 2015)

Сейчас попробую, у меня эта аскорбинка с глюкозой. Про подагру спросила - красное пятно на колене, это уже что то новенькое.

Doc,добрый день!SVV, извините, что я в Вашей теме вопросы задаю, но все эти тригерные  точки и кальций как связаны? И если связаны, магний вроде кальцию антагонист, может магний попробовать попить?


----------



## doc (2 Май 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Doc,добрый день!SVV, извините, что я в Вашей теме вопросы задаю, но все эти тригерные  точки и кальций как связаны? И если связаны, магний вроде кальцию антагонист, может магний попробовать попить?


Здравствуйте!
Магний попить можно, скорее в расчёте пополнить его дефицит (который у современного человека встречается нередко). Нехватка магния очень часто приводит к вторичной гипокалиемиии и гипокальциемии. Примерно 50-60% магния сосредоточено в костной ткани, и снижение уровня магния в организме усугубляет проявления остеопороза.
Связь концентрации ионов магния в крови человека с миофасциальным синдромом пока не доказана. С уровнем кальция такая связь представляется гораздо менее вероятной.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Май 2015)

Спасибо, Doc,  осталось понять что хрустит в мышцах, потому что там где хрустит нет костей. Чего у нас это дело никак лечить то не научаться, или диагностировать, пока нет этого самого остеопороза. Куда не придешь -дистрофическо-дегеративные изменения, на сколько я понимаю, это изменения не обратимые, а если они возникли не так давно, то их же можно как то обратить. Сколько читаю, получается, что эти тяжи и зажимы от перегрузок, а мы тут их хотим гантелями убрать, может это не совсем верно? Я еще такую точку зрения слышала: мы же не можем Вам сказать не двигаться, поэтому делайте хоть что то, если будете делать не то , организм вам сам скажет, т.е . - обострение.Ну короче так и идем от одного обострения к другому.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (2 Май 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> дистрофическо-дегеративные изменения


Каприкон, про эти изменения говорят врачи, когда им просто нечего сказать ), легче свалить на эти изменения.
Я про Магний хочу сказать, принимаю Магне В6 форте (вроде Франция), по 1 т в день (утром и вечером), так как Магний из организма выводится через 12 часов. Соль, используемая - цитрат Магния - наиболее усваиваемая организмом форма Магния.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Май 2015)

Larisa74, спасибо про магний.Я сейчас книжку Виктора Бойко читаю, про йогу, ну вообще состояние организма. Сегодня случайно попала на его сайт, меня как то под его шавасану моментально расслабило, опять же почему то с хрустом в лопаточной области. Точно не костей, книжка забавная. В частности, мне импонирует, что многим с телесными проблемами нужно элементарная психокоррекция, под которой я пока понимаю расслабление. У нас же при первых проблемах с бренным тельцем - сначала МРТ, потом страшный приговор грыжа, что явно не добавляет психического здоровья , особенно если до этого страшнее гриппа не о чем не слыхал. Я правда чем то типа йоги занималась, но всегда относилась к этому как к физическим упражнениям, нужно по другому попробовать, получиться что то хорошее, отпишусь.


----------



## ssv (2 Май 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Спасибо, Doc,  осталось понять что хрустит в мышцах, потому что там где хрустит нет костей. Чего у нас это дело никак лечить то не научаться, или диагностировать, пока нет этого самого остеопороза. Куда не придешь -дистрофическо-дегеративные изменения, на сколько я понимаю, это изменения не обратимые, а если они возникли не так давно, то их же можно как то обратить. Сколько читаю, получается, что эти тяжи и зажимы от перегрузок, а мы тут их хотим гантелями убрать, может это не совсем верно? Я еще такую точку зрения слышала: мы же не можем Вам сказать не двигаться, поэтому делайте хоть что то, если будете делать не то , организм вам сам скажет, т.е . - обострение.Ну короче так и идем от одного обострения к другому.


Это точно, и от перегрузок точно. У меня всё началось после тогда когда в 90х годах на безденежье, мы с ребятами стали заниматься разгрузками и квартирными переездами. Это было очень тяжело, а так как познаний не было вообще никаких, то ошибок было сделано много. Помню, как после такой одной разгрузки я вышел из подземного перехода на Маяковской и меня так "прострелило" на уровне солнечного сплетения, что я минут 20-30 не мог нормально дышать и такая боль поначалу была, даже в глазах потемнело. Чего мы только не таскали. Пришел к врачу, типа. Тетенька так и сказала, что мол, милок, это ДД изменения, и теперь тебе с ними жить всю жизнь. Обнадёжила, значит. Потом я пытался выгнать эту хворь "клин клином"... Только спустя много лет, при наличии интернета, я мало помалу стал понимать что мне полезно, а что нет.
Но гантельки все равно не помешают, правильно что тело нужно подстёгивать, иначе телесный фунционал будет понижаться быстрее.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Май 2015)

SVV, это у всех начиналось в 90-е, я тогда гоняла с Мурманска(муж военный, тогда задерживали з/п) в Москву на Лужники , в любую погоду, таскала тюки на каблуках и считала, что это нормально, еще ремонт делала во временных квартирах, хотелось уюта, потолок обоями обклеивала в одно лицо- стенку подвину, на нее ложишься, обоину рукам держишь и с помощью пресса поднимаешься- за ночь уют и красота, и пресс в порядке) Ну и во всех прозрачных Мурманских озерах поплавала. Короче, тогда казалось, что здоровье - это естественно. При моем экстиме, удивительно, что только сейчас что  то зажало.А может и зажало потому, что привычного экстрима не стало. Гантельки хорошо, сегодня все болит. Буду надеяться, что не надолго. Зарядка у меня сегодня - пару ассан, и расслабление. Удивляет, что при этих ассанах все мышцы тянуться с удовольствием, то ли мышечная память, то ли это действительно хорошо и надо делать. Сначала как бы не хотя, как будто что мешает, а потом все лучше. Если ничего не сорву, я постепенно к йоге вернусь, ну и гантельки иногда)

SVV, на Маяковской - в Москве или Питере? Если в Москве там же врачей уйма, и они бьют эти тригеры УВТ, чего в Питере делать бояться. И наверное могут установить тригеры это или нет. Или хотя бы намекнуть, какие упражнения нужно делать.ДД- это стандартный диагноз, я не верю в него, тем более если Вам 43 года, это нужно все 43 года что то сильно не так делать, в чем я лично сомневаюсь. Если грыжа в пояснице - может от не тогда и скрутило. Я тут первое время когда ходить особо активно не могла, как и машину водить, ездила на такси на работу. Так мне эти господа таксисты рассказывали, что грыжа у них через одного. Сейчас живые и здоровые, каждый по своему лечился, с начала у мануальных терапевтом, потом потихоньку к занятиям- один мне понравился - играет в тенис, ходит в горы с немаленькой грыжей. Говорит, что чувствует иногда,  что она есть,тогда одевает корсет. Ну, а следующие, после таксистов были врачи, у тех тоже все это есть. Кто йогой сорвал, кто чем, и тоже вроде ничего, не сразу конечно. Тетенька мне одна понравилась на приеме, говорит: у меня грыжа по больше твоей, у тебя вообще спина идеальная, а боль психогенная. Может и так, но психогенная почему то тоже болит, да еще и щелкает почемуто))


----------



## ssv (21 Июл 2015)

В общем, такая штука. Мячик (теннисный) - действительно помогает. И, наверняка, я не в числе первых кто это опробовал на себе и улучшил своё состояние.
Болезненные точки ведут себя "капризно", периодически "обижаясь" на процедуры с мячом. Но сейчас болезненность стихла и я лишь поддерживаю своё "достижение" периодическими "прокатываниями".
А после них делаю физические упражнения.
Нарыл у себя эти же самые точки и на внешних поверхностях бёдер и голеней.
А также на руках и даже голове...
Я и раньше их чувствовал, но опять же, по незнанию не мог дать этому определение и поэтому не знал в каком направлении идти.
А идти, как выяснилось, нужно "разбивая" эти очаги. Очаги, нажитые стрессами, страхами и переживаниями, чаще всего абсолютно пустыми. Но как это внушишь себе, обладателю "мобильной психики".
Нужно работать над собой дальше и постараться понять где ты истинный и сотворённый, а где не ты, а страхи и фобии. Вижу между состоянием опорно-двигательного и мышечного аппарата большую связь. Все эти зажимы и блокировки родом из далёкого далёка. И тут я тоже не в числе первых кто понял, что причина возникновения зажимов, неправильная работа психики в восприятии мира. Мы свободны, но не можем себе позволить этой "роскоши" быть такими на самом деле.


----------



## Kaprikon (7 Авг 2015)

SVV, добры день! Мне тоже популярно объяснили, что это психосоматика-помогают сигары мока еще.


----------



## Екатерина79 (8 Авг 2015)

*ssv*, Как дела у Вас? Я вот думала о Вас, Вашей спине с тяжами (вы писали)... И была мысль, почему у Вас так? Может как раз таки от гантель перетрудили спинку? Мышцы от перенапряжения в тяжи выстраиваются как я понимаю ...  Нужно наверное ей расслабиться, возможно прийти в себя от гантель? Не знаю , что-то из головы не выходит эта мысль по поводу Вас ) А то вроде как Вы мячиками пытаетесь ее расслабить, а гантелями возможно тормозите) Извиняюсь за вторжение)


----------



## ssv (11 Авг 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *ssv*, Как дела у Вас? Я вот думала о Вас, Вашей спине с тяжами (вы писали)... И была мысль, почему у Вас так? Может как раз таки от гантель перетрудили спинку? Мышцы от перенапряжения в тяжи выстраиваются как я понимаю ...  Нужно наверное ей расслабиться, возможно прийти в себя от гантель? Не знаю , что-то из головы не выходит эта мысль по поводу Вас ) А то вроде как Вы мячиками пытаетесь ее расслабить, а гантелями возможно тормозите) Извиняюсь за вторжение)



Екатерина, здравствуйте! Спасибо за добрую память
Нет, тяжи и точки - это я для себя точно выяснил - от сильных переживаний детства, юности и молодости.
Никто не объяснял мне, ребёнку, как нужно реагировать на какие-то события в жизни, не подсказывал как вообще жить.
Только орали и тюкали, мягко говоря. Это ошибка многих родителей. Но не у всех, правда, психика реагирует такими вот зажимами. Еще и на долгие годы. Появляется "тревожная личность". Любой пустяк - это еще одна капля в копилку зажимов. Потом еще и сидячий образ жизни и вредные привычки...

Значит, я помогаю себе некоторым мягким препаратом снимающим тревогу, +витамин "Магнелис" (аналог "Магне B6").
Уходит раздражительность, мышечный тонус сохраняется в норме, так как нервы не реагируют как обычно.
Появляется радость в жизни. Сон лучше, ощущение после сна приятное, чувствуется что отдохнул.

Вроде всё оказалось так просто, но до этого нужно было дожить как-то. Состояния были просто страшные, и, конечно, дело было не в гантелях. Ими я стал заниматься уже в безысходном состоянии. И теперь, спустя год, понимаю что не зря. Есть хорошие результаты.

Есть сильное подозрение, что боль в спине часто является лишь симптомом другого, более сильного, внутреннего заболевания психики, которое лечится лишь изменением себя.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (11 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Никто не объяснял мне, ребёнку, как нужно реагировать на какие-то события в жизни, не подсказывал как вообще жить.


Уважаемый SSV, поддерживаю Вас на тысячу процентов!!!


----------



## Екатерина79 (11 Авг 2015)

*ssv*, хм, есть над чем задуматься... Желаю Здоровья!


----------



## Екатерина79 (11 Авг 2015)

а у меня обратная реакция - тревожность, раздражительность, внутреннее перенапряжение и пр. в момент перенапряжения мышц (не от психики) - я это уже много раз подметила (очень много раз - анализировала, за собой наблюдала)... Я вообще с детства ну очень спокойный ребенок )))) А как раз таки именно мышцы меня на дыбы иной раз поднимали) а как оттают - расслабуха - как нирвана))) видно у всех по-разному..


ssv написал(а):


> которое лечится лишь изменением себя.


это наверное самое сложное - так как программа с детства заложена .... Я по ребенку вижу - воспитание ребенка - это некий алгоритм действий .... Как говорят психологи - нужно копаться с детства - и менять наверное если возможно алгоритм (перепрограммирование как говорят))) отсюда наверное Панические атаки (с детства) и пр фобии и закладки ))) ну вообщем это целая наука Я сама изучаю психологию - интересно копаться)


----------



## ssv (11 Авг 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> а у меня обратная реакция - тревожность, раздражительность, внутреннее перенапряжение и пр. в момент перенапряжения мышц (не от психики) - я это уже много раз подметила (очень много раз - анализировала, за собой наблюдала)... Я вообще с детства ну очень спокойный ребенок )))) А как раз таки именно мышцы меня на дыбы иной раз поднимали) а как оттают - расслабуха - как нирвана))) видно у всех по-разному..



Напряжения мускулатуры бывают ведь произвольными и не...
Когда мы осознанно поднимаем что-то, переносим, делаем какие-то движения, организм включает сложную цепочку нервных импульсов. И если нагрузка на мышцы несоразмерна запасу их прочности (нетренированна), то идёт перенапряжение нервной системы.
Поэтому, тренируя мышцы, человек прилагая волевые усилия тренирует дух, свою психическую устойчивость.

В общем-то, мы с Вами об одном и том же говорим, только с разных сторон. Поднять на дыбы мышечный или психический тонус может неправильный ответ на тот или иной раздражитель. Просто быть спокойным мало для здоровых реакций, нужно быть сильным и выносливым и всячески стараться поддерживать этот уровень для продолжительной и здоровой жизни.
Не знаю, понятно ли я пишу. Но в целом, об этом всём я сам по крупицам узнаю, анализирую, пробую еа себе

С телефона пишу, неудобно)
А вот, например, испуг и страх реакции неконтролируемые.
Что там происходит, какие зажимы и блокировки? Эти напряжения контролировать крайне трудно.
И тут опять нужна сила и дух. Значит, Нужны тренировки. И опять ради этого же запаса прочности.
Мы просто стали очень слабыми, и в этом и кроется корень наших бед. Простые потребители благ))


----------



## Ангелина Т (11 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Поднять на дыбы мышечный или психический тонус может неправильный ответ на тот или иной раздражитель.


Читаю Вас , и вдруг подумала..у меня сейчас обострение пошло...днём раньше  получила сильный стресс...образ жизни был прежний,  никаких физических провокаций с моей стороны....может психика и дала мне боли, которых не было ранее никогда.


----------



## ssv (11 Авг 2015)

Ангелина Т написал(а):


> Читаю Вас , и вдруг подумала..у меня сейчас обострение пошло...днём раньше  получила сильный стресс...образ жизни был прежний,  никаких физических провокаций с моей стороны....может психика и дала мне боли, которых не было ранее никогда.


Главное, что мы не можем проверить как бы мы себя чувствовали не имей мы вовсе их, стрессов. Но есть одно наблюдение: как только, например, решается или уходит одна проблема, психика сразу находит себе "новую", для дальнейшего "смакования" и поддержки того существования, которое принято называть жизнью.
Вся эта круговерть, - посмотрите в окно, - все куда-то бегут, едут. Как будто люди, если не успеют сейчас решить что-то важное, через пять минут погибнут.
Как можно лавировать во всём этом, чтобы сохранить то что осталось? Конечно, понервничали, организм покуда живой - реагирует.


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> это наверное самое сложное - так как программа с детства заложена .... Я по ребенку вижу - воспитание ребенка - это некий алгоритм действий .... Как говорят психологи - нужно копаться с детства - и менять наверное если возможно алгоритм (перепрограммирование как говорят))) отсюда наверное Панические атаки (с детства) и пр фобии и закладки ))) ну вообщем это целая наука Я сама изучаю психологию - интересно копаться)


Да, то же самое. Спустя годы, теперь-то понимаю, что первые ПА были ещев детском саду. Да кому можно было рассказать об этом, как объяснить что тревожит. Так цепочка из травмирующих событий и реакций еа них закручивалась сильнее. И теперь и сам ловлю себя на мысли , что подчас поступаю с сыном так же, как поступали со мной. В общем, ужас.


----------



## Ангелина Т (12 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Главное, что мы не можем проверить как бы мы себя чувствовали не имей мы вовсе их, стрессов.


Верно, проверить нельзя...остаётся предполагать. 


ssv написал(а):


> Но есть одно наблюдение: как только, например, решается или уходит одна проблема, психика сразу находит себе "новую",


Не наблюдала за собой такого, не любительница острых ощущений. 


ssv написал(а):


> Конечно, понервничали, организм покуда живой - реагирует.


Надеюсь, что ситуация снивелируется и моральное состояние окрепнет, а там и боли уменьшатся, организм среагирует .


----------



## ssv (12 Авг 2015)

Да мы и не замечаем часто эту череду бессознательного. Эти "мысли" проносятся с такой скоростью, что мы их даже не улавливаем. Спросите себя о чем думали последние пять минут? А перед этим о чём думали?
Так что дело не в острых ощушениях.

Сюда б психотерапевта, в эту тему. Тогда б мы точно поняли б " механизм", и что делать. Тогда как всё болит от нервов и нехватки любви.


----------



## Ангелина Т (12 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Спросите себя о чем думали последние пять минут? А перед этим о чём думали?


Нуу..бессознательное - это не всегда последние пять минут . А так да, ночь самое время для филосовских бесед 
Лучше скажите, от чего позвоночники сдают? Не с медицинской точки зрения...
Чую, что-то не так...


----------



## Ангелина Т (12 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Спросите себя о чем думали последние пять минут? А перед этим о чём думали?


Нуу..бессознательное - это не всегда последние пять минут . А так да, ночь самое время для филосовских бесед 
Лучше скажите, от чего позвоночники сдают ? Не с медицинской точки зрения...
Чую, что-то не так...вот не мог взять и поехать...влт не верю...


ssv написал(а):


> Сюда б психотерапевта, в эту тему. Тогда б мы точно поняли б " механизм", и что делать.


У меня сегодня на приёме была психолог, так вот...она сама себе не может помочь. А я не могу себе.


----------



## ssv (12 Авг 2015)

Ангелина Т написал(а):


> Лучше скажите, от чего позвоночники сдают? Не с медицинской точки зрения...
> Чую, что-то не так...


Отчего и куда сдают позвоночники я не знаю Да и не медик я.
А если Вы спрашиваете отчего бывают проблемы с ним, так об этом весь форум. Малый процент - травмы, и большой процент - образ жизни. Вот и усё


----------



## ssv (12 Авг 2015)

Ангелина Т написал(а):


> У меня сегодня на приёме была психолог, так вот...она сама себе не может помочь. А я не могу себе.


А Вы врач, значит. Значит, "сапожник без сапог". Сами ведь знаете, что " поехать" он может, когда его ничто не держит, чтобы не поехать.
Сидите, наверное много. Каблуки носите... Вот так банально всё, наверное, как у всех.
У меня есть один остеопат "лондонской школы" в хороших знакомых. Я ему года два назад упражнения ЛФК показывал


----------



## Ангелина Т (12 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> А если Вы спрашиваете отчего бывают проблемы с ним, так об этом весь форум. Малый процент - травмы, и большой процент - образ жизни. Вот и усё


Та это я знаю , только всё равно загадка для меня , почему позвонок поехал и собрала кучу всего туда ...хочу понять не только механические и медицинские причины . 

В моём понимании позвоночник - это ствол дерева...остов...тот кто держит....и если он преломляется, то что-то здесь не так. 
Это могут быть внутренние проблемы дерева - ну там, червячки , личинки всякие, как видимые, так и невидимые, могут уходить по каким-то причинам питательные вещества. 
Корни, может там какие повреждения,  механические ли , или сожрал кто. Опять же  состав почвенной смеси, нехватка или переизбыток какой-нибудь мочевины.
Кора - защита ствола. Через неё тоже дрянь всякая лезет, если извёсткой не помазали.
Листья - фотосинтез.
Вот и пытаюсь через аллегорию понять, откуда ветер дует в ментальном плане.
Хотя другим людям вещаю, что бывают ПРОСТО ситуации , без привязок ко всяким штучкам-дрючкам. 
Вот такие вот ночные измышлизмы.



ssv написал(а):


> А Вы врач, значит. Значит, "сапожник без сапог".


Та нее, но сапожник без сапог.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Отчего и куда сдают позвоночники я не знаю


Позвоночник - это спина, значит, приняли на свою спину не свою ношу, чужой груз проблем. Вот и заболело ).
Это я и в себе пытаюсь разобраться.
Почитала Ваши рассуждения, Форумчане, очень интересную тему задели!


----------



## ssv (12 Авг 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Позвоночник - это спина, значит, приняли на свою спину не свою ношу, чужой груз проблем. Вот и заболело![/QUOTЕ]
> 
> А какая связь между спиной и чужим грузом проблем? Мы так зайдем очень далеко, мне кажется.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> всё болит от нервов


И только сифилис от удовольствия.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (12 Авг 2015)

Я думаю все на много проще , чем мы себе накручиваем . Мне мой врач все время говорит , что сейчас здоровье в автоматическом режиме не получается - слишком много мы на себя берем , нужно следить за этим . У человека есть резервы определенные за счет которых он переносит легко болезни , стрессы , труд , но когда человек ослаблен  к нему начинает цепляться всеее и стрессы он переживает уже с последствиями  потому как сил у него противостоять нет . А самое главное , что чтобы вернуть эти резервы нужно очень сильно постараться : соизмерение труда отдыха , питание правильное , прием витаминов и бифидобактерий , минимум стрессов и вирусов и вот если это соблюдать то можно приятно и здорово существовать . Но как показывает практика это сложно , так как приходится менять всю свою жизнь в корне , менять отношение к своему организму и нести ответственность за свое здоровье , а не перекладывать его на другого и решая проблему таблетками .


----------



## ssv (12 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И только сифилис от удовольствия.


Шутка удалась..

Интересно, после таких шуток много желающих на приём, обычно.


----------



## Екатерина79 (12 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Да мы и не замечаем часто эту череду бессознательного. Эти "мысли" проносятся с такой скоростью, что мы их даже не улавливаем. Спросите себя о чем думали последние пять минут? А перед этим о чём думали?
> Так что дело не в острых ощушениях.


Я на ютубе встречала лекции от Мудреца по поводу мыслей... Там можно найти. (я поищу) Так в кратце (что помню) - говорилось о том, что нужно гнать плохие мысли и замещать их хорошими, и вообще питаться положительной энергией (я своими словами) - тогда и мысли будут хорошие... А если смотреть НТВ с ужастикам - то конечно мы будем пропитаны этим негативом и мысли конечно будут соответствующими)))

*ssv*, главное во время стресса бежать куда-то))) как ребенок например делает не зря ж))) слышала что правда нужно двигаться, бежать , что-то делать , но не сидеть во время стресса - тогда для организма это не будет негативно ( я не знаю как правильно словами написать) . А если не бежать, переварить лежа стресс - то какие-то вредные реакции в организме происходят - типа отравления чтоли) если интересно - можно в инете по этому поводу найти инфу (но это 100% я слышала)



ssv написал(а):


> Да, то же самое. Спустя годы, теперь-то понимаю, что первые ПА были ещев детском саду. Да кому можно было рассказать об этом, как объяснить что тревожит. Так цепочка из травмирующих событий и реакций еа них закручивалась сильнее. И теперь и сам ловлю себя на мысли , что подчас поступаю с сыном так же, как поступали со мной. В общем, ужас.


Вы ж не могли это понять - вы ж ребенком были) об этом конечно взрослые должны заботиться (родители) - как писалось в одной книжке по воспитанию детей - что ребенка нужно доводить образно до уровня , когда он сама сядет на велик и сам поедет (по жизни) - тогда уже и отпускать) а до этого момента все же родители должны думать о развитии ребенка и о его проблемах, решении их и пр - по возможости (конечно писать легко, а на практике ...?) Да у многих вроде так - перекладывание сценария на детей - я об этом особо не читала в психологии - думаю интересно разобраться.... как не перекладывать сценарий, а строить собственный сценарий... Или вспомнились слова одного режиссера вроде скорее (вроде известного, но я не помню ее фамилию, и лицо тоже смутно )) он мне сказал запомни : Что не ты должна участвовать в чужом сценарии (по жизни), а наоборот (дословно сори не помню, но надеюсь смысл понятен)...  Извиняюсь за каламбур, иначе не выходит. Со школы туго с изложением  МОжет кто поймет мой бред)



ssv написал(а):


> Сюда б психотерапевта, в эту тему. Тогда б мы точно поняли б " механизм", и что делать. Тогда как всё болит от нервов и нехватки любви.


Это точно, про психотерапевта на этот форум ) 
Да уж, я тоже засела тут  А раньше все ни по чем)))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Авг 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> главное во время стресса бежать куда-то)))


Точно, бежать! ) Катя, я читала, что древние люди (пример банальный, конечно), как раз бежали. ) От зверя какого-нибудь, например, и не было у них такого стресса, как у нас. Стресс был другим - страх погибнуть в схватке с животным, страх молнии, голод. и тому подобное. А у нас стрессы - их сложно выплеснуть. В том же офисе сидишь, пошумел начальник, или сам ты начальник, и что-то не ладится в бизнесе, и тому подобное. Если бы в каждом офисе дорожку беговую, было бы наверное неплохо ), или велотренажер (эллипсоид), работоспособность бы повысилась ).


----------



## Екатерина79 (12 Авг 2015)

*Ангелина Т*, 


Ангелина Т написал(а):


> У меня сегодня на приёме была психолог, так вот...она сама себе не может помочь. А я не могу себе.


а вы психолог?


----------



## Екатерина79 (12 Авг 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Позвоночник - это спина, значит, приняли на свою спину не свою ношу, чужой груз проблем. Вот и заболело )


Это точно не свою ношу 1000%. Если б я не таскала 20 кг белья постельного укомлектованного  по 5 кг в пачке , до этого не качалась бы на тренажерах без растяжек (принебрегла растяжками и пилатесом, о чем вроде как тренер говорил), то могло и не быть этой проблемы. Ну конечно еще добило _ + беременность с огромным животом на очень высоких каблуках и за рулем, а далее таскание ребенка на дальние расстояние, поднятие и пр ВОобщем как лошадь загнала себя как по зову долга несмотря ни на что))) до потери пульса)))


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И только сифилис от удовольствия.


ну дык нужно пользоваться контрацептивом) + не забыться везде политься мирамистином до и после желательно


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Авг 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> ну дык нужно пользоваться контрацептивом) + не забыться везде политься мирамистином до и после желательно


Спасибо. Видно бывалого человека.


----------



## Екатерина79 (12 Авг 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> , или велотренажер (эллипсоид), работоспособность бы повысилась ).


ага и весь бы офис бегал по очереди от стресса к стрессу)


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Спасибо. Видно бывалого человека.


бывалого) чувствую себя какой-то старой) а кто в молодости то этим не увлекался то) не я ж одна?) или кто-то догоняется)

*Larisa74*, нужно ввести как ранее (слышала) производственную зарядку) может где и введено уже) весь офис встал и на ПЗ!

*Леонид Михайлович*, ой кто  о чем) только я не о сифил. - ттт - у меня его не было конечно )))) я о его производственном)


----------



## ssv (12 Авг 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> ну дык нужно пользоваться контрацептивом) + не забыться везде политься мирамистином до и после желательно


В этом видимо дохтор и узрел удовольствие?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Авг 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *Larisa74*, нужно ввести как ранее (слышала) производственную зарядку) может где и введено уже) весь офис встал и на ПЗ!


Ага )) Мы писАли-мы писАли, наши пальчики устали ))


----------



## Екатерина79 (12 Авг 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Ага )) Мы писАли-мы писАли, наши пальчики устали ))


ну да


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Авг 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> а кто в молодости то этим не увлекался то


Да когда это "увлечение", то оно и в старости удовольствие. И для здоровья полезно - стрессы снимает.


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Да когда это "увлечение", то оно и в старости удовольствие. И для здоровья полезно - стрессы снимает.


да я бы с радостью ) как-то не складывается)


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Авг 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> да я бы с радостью ) как-то не складывается)


Надо как-нибудь совершить гражданский подвиг и осветить тему: "Секс и остеохондроз".


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2015)

И легко доказать, что остеохондроз от секса, поскольку то и другое есть у каждого. Причем секс прежде чем остеохондроз.


----------



## ssv (13 Авг 2015)

Для докторов "механизм" наших болячек давно понятен, поэтому они молчали. А теперь, когда назрела хоть и старая, но такая обширная тема, как взаимоотношения полов, они в буквальном смысле, воспряли на глазах)))


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И легко доказать, что остеохондроз от секса, поскольку то и другое есть у каждого. Причем секс прежде чем остеохондроз.


Но может так статься, что секс окажется от остеохондроза. Тут ведь как, от позы многое зависит. Движения, опять же, возвратно-поступательные, а у затейников еще и вращательные. Полезно это для поясницы...


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Надо как-нибудь совершить гражданский подвиг и осветить тему: "Секс и остеохондроз".


 Или сексу нет предела


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> что остеохондроз от секса


как это? Вообще-то я очень активную сексуальную жизнь вела - не не от этого ж = правда)))) ну глупости по-моему)


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Авг 2015)

*Леонид Михайлович*, а что в сексе тоже нужно правильно себя вести ) я ж так чокнусь вообще)))


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Полезно это для поясницы...


для поясницы кого? Партнерши или партнера ?


----------



## ssv (13 Авг 2015)

Тему можно почистить и закрыть


----------



## ~Наталья~ (14 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> закрыть


SSV, тема ценна.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Авг 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> для поясницы кого? Партнерши или партнера ?


Обоих, в принципе... Но тот кто сверху в большей опасности.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (14 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Тему можно почистить и закрыть


Да, желательно бы сексуальные дебаты перенести в отдельную тему. 
Если вопросы о сексе возникают, то тема имеет право жить ). 
А здесь, как и было изначально задумано SSV, продолжать исследовать тот самый механизм заболевания, ведь без понимания от чего всё возникло, трудно с болячкой бороться.


----------



## Ангелина Т (14 Авг 2015)

Вчера подумала, что обострение могло быть из-за того, что сплю с включенным кондиционером или из-за корсета, по жаре насквозь  мокрая там становлюсь, но по снятию сразу же меняю одежду.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Авг 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Да, желательно бы сексуальные дебаты перенести в отдельную тему.
> Если вопросы о сексе возникают, то тема имеет право жить ).
> А здесь, как и было изначально задумано SSV, продолжать исследовать тот самый механизм заболевания, ведь без понимания от чего всё возникло, трудно с болячкой бороться.


А почему вы отказываете сексу поучаствовать в механизме заболевания? Тут видится как минимум два аспекта: 
1. нет секса -> депрессия -> мышечный гипертонус -> боли и остеохондроз.
2. Техническое исполнение ритуала, как фактор дополнительной нагрузки.
 И примите во внимание последствие остеохондроза - импотенция, миома и прочее...


----------



## ssv (14 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Тут видится как минимум два аспекта:
> 1. нет секса -> депрессия -> мышечный гипертонус -> боли и остеохондроз.



Судя по Вашему первому сообщению,можно было сделать другой вывод:
1. Есть секс -> мышечная релаксация -> сифилис.

Так что, доктор, заведите-таки интересную тему, я с удовольствием поучаствую, поржём вместе так сказать


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Так что, доктор, заведите-таки интересную тему,


Не мне лень. Да и в отпуск я ухожу. А поржать с некоторых домыслов и в этой теме можно...


----------



## ssv (14 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Не мне лень. Да и в отпуск я ухожу. А поржать с некоторых домыслов и в этой теме можно...


А здесь никто не претендует ни на что, кроме как ваши гипотезы открывают такой простор, в первую очередь, самому себе - развеять лень и скуку от не очень-то любимой работы в долгожданном отпуске

Люди годами мучаются - ответ не найдут, что делать. 
... развлекаться пришли-с и "ха-ха" ловить.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> от не очень-то любимой работы


Ну это вы сгоряча. Работа самая что ни на есть любимая: лечить и вразумлять людей, типа вас.


----------



## ssv (14 Авг 2015)

Меня интересует вопрос, как и многих других, наверное. Допустим, острый период преодолен, комплекс упражнений в горизонтальной плоскости выполнен... Но ходим то мы вертикально, как приучить мышцы к осевым нагрузкам, сделать их по-настояшему способными не только не крючить тело, но и выносливыми и сильными?


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Ну это вы сгоряча. Работа самая что ни на есть любимая: лечить и вразумлять людей, типа вас.


Это вы троллингом про сифилис когда блеснули. Где вы вразумили хоть кого, напишите.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Это вы троллингом про сифилис когда блеснули. Где вы вразумили хоть кого, напишите.


Вы, милейший, и вправду тяжко больны. Шуток не понимаете, ничего кроме своей проблемы (темы) не видите, разницу между консультацией на приеме и благими пожеланиями на форуме не замечаете. Как же вас вразумишь, если вы яркий интроверт? Все о себе, любимом...


----------



## ssv (14 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Вы, милейший, и вправду тяжко больны. Шуток не понимаете, ничего кроме своей проблемы (темы) не видите, разницу между консультацией на приеме и благими пожеланиями на форуме не замечаете. Как же вас вразумишь, если вы яркий интроверт? Все о себе, любимом...


Да уж какие шутки, когда вы, светоч медицины, позы тут стали обсуждать. 
Так я предложил вам, лучезарный наш, заведите тему и там поржём, я же не против. Ведь тут ни наставлений не услышали от вас, ни благих пожеланий.
И диагноз интроверт уж точно ставится очно, специалистом. Вы им не являетесь в этой области. Да и в своей, чувствуется очередей не собираете. За сим я прекращаю с вами переписку.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Авг 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> позы тут стали обсуждать


Повторюсь, позы, ничем не менее существенней той галиматьи с мячиками, о которых вы здесь так много говорили. Каков поп, таков и приход. Какая тема, такие и советы.


----------



## ssv (14 Авг 2015)

У господина хлеб мячиками отбирают. Вот где собака порылась. Что они-с считают "негалиматьёй" так и останется загадкой, ага.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (14 Авг 2015)

Ну вот , опять спарринг . Вот что удивительно - сколько времени , стараний ,сколько  слов не лень написать  , сколько энергии тратится на перепалку  , какие обороты , какие тонкие и не очень "подколы " друг друга и какой мизер по существу .


----------



## ssv (14 Авг 2015)

А.Л.И.С.А. написал(а):


> Ну вот , опять спарринг . Вот что удивительно - сколько времени , стараний ,сколько  слов не лень написать  , сколько энергии тратится на перепалку  , какие обороты , какие тонкие и не очень "подколы " друг друга и какой мизер по существу .


А я не знаю чего товарищ добивался. Наверное, познакомиться.
Вы все галиматью пишете, а я зеваю, почитывая вас. Как-то так. 
Я согласен, может я где и написал галиматью, так ты подскажи, если знаешь.
Вот , doc, ушел из темы, например, когда сказал своё слово, все прислушались, попробовали, кому-то,может, помогло, кому-то нет. Но он не перевёл разговор в плоскость своих предпочтений. Просто ушел, когда ему стало неинтересно.
У меня ничего личного, я готов извиниться даже, если выступил цензором темы. Но как-то не так грубо надо было "шутить".


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Авг 2015)

Ангелина Т написал(а):


> Вчера подумала, что обострение могло быть из-за того, что сплю с включенным кондиционером или


, по моему большому наблюдению обострения случаются имено из- за кондиционера. 
Всем добрый день, можно я встряну про упражнения. Мне очень понравилось старое забытое упражнение с книгой, это для тех, кто страдает шеей из- за копмов, в часности для меня. Книга кладется на голову и с ней сидшь так спокойно минут 5-10, чтобы не падала. Потом пытаешься слега подвигать головой, тоже чтобы не падала книга. Я такой финт дома по утрам проделываю, вроде бы ничего, во- первых нервы успокаивает пока сидишь, ну и наверное мышцы чуть- чуть укрепляются.
Мячики я пока сильно не оценила, впрочем как и гантели, наверное то мужской способ борьбы с грыжами, у меня лично зажало все мышцы рук, так что при разминании простреливало в пальцы. 
Механизм наверное простой - не нужно зажимать то, что и так зажато. Про нервы- я тоже думала, что от них спазмы и блоки, но наверное дело не только  в них, лично мои мышцы плевать хотели на всякие успокоительные средства, разве что проблема гдк то глубже, в страхе. И почему то на все милорелаксанды реагируют сильной болью. Ну и про секс, уже в конце, я думаю, что все индивидуально, если он помогает снять напражение, то тоже право на жизнь пока имеет.


----------



## Екатерина79 (16 Авг 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Механизм наверное простой - не нужно зажимать то, что и так зажато.


Угу, верно, я думаю нужно наоборот их разжимать и расслаблять... (нежно расправлять) ...


----------



## ssv (4 Сен 2015)

Должен быть определенный объем мышечной массы, при этом тренированной и функциональной в полном объеме, чтобы уметь "разжимать и расслаблять". Произвольно или нет. Напрягаться, когда это необходимо для работы и расслабляться после нее. Кстати, тогда и никакие матрацы ортопедические не нужны, ты как бы спишь на собственном матраце из мышц. Может оно и невозможно совсем избавиться от болей, но качество и степень их сильно отличается от состояния когда мышц нет и когда они есть.
Мануальный терапевт мало чем поможет если кости связывают слабые связки и малохольные веревки слабых мышц. Все вернется на "круги своя". Нервы и не могут расслабиться, потому что иные мышцы "тянут" не ту работу, за другие. Пей не пей миорелаксанты - толку будет не много. И сексом ничего тут не расслабишь, это вообще... 
Мышцы растут кстати по волевым приказам мозга. Тут есть над чем задуматься. Важно желание человека кардинально измениться, а не искать легких путей выхода из своего страдания. Поработайте год регулярно, начиная с малых и средних нагрузок тогда скажете.
А так я вижу желающих ту нет, либо они сразу сдаются.
Конечно, сексом всё лечатся, да "нежно" расправляют.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> , по моему большому наблюдению обострения случаются имено из- за кондиционера.


Да, я тоже такое наблюдал. И на ветерке любом мышцы "продувало".


----------



## ~Наталья~ (4 Сен 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Кстати, тогда и никакие матрацы ортопедические не нужны, ты как бы спишь на собственном матраце из мышц.


SSV, отлично! Запомню эту фразу! Поддерживаю! Умничка Вы!
Про секс - конечно, фигня. Если человек не здоров, никакой секс не поможет


----------



## ssv (4 Сен 2015)

Еще немного "галиматьи" про мячики. Вчера было прохладно в Москве. Я легко одеваюсь, потому что приходится много передвигаться. Приехал домой, чувствую, что пора, мышцы "заскрипели". После горячего душа полтора часа "катался". И что же? Да, очевидно состояние до и после. Я прорабатывал участок за участком, как всегда. Пока не набрел на место, там где капсула плечевого сустава, я не знаю как точно называется это место. Может быть Малая круглая мышца и Подостная мышца, там, глубоко. Вот там такая точка, две.. это сущий ад.
Сегодня на занятиях внезапно обнаружил увеличение силы при выполнении упражнений руками с отягощением.


----------



## doc (4 Сен 2015)

Да, это закономерно.
Триггер уменьшает кпд поражённой мышцы.
После лечения сила пролеченной мышцы возрастает.
Я не знаю, почему спортсмены не используют этот ресурс.
По данным литературы где-то до 28% силы можно прибавить.


----------



## Екатерина79 (4 Сен 2015)

*ssv*, у меня почему-то только одна мысль назревает - про то о чем доктор AIR говорит, ошибка перегружать мышцы, перетренировывать ... Мне еще в фитнес зале , когда я пошла на железках подкачиваться в юности, тренер личный сказал , что обязательно нужно параллельно пилатесом заниматься, растягиваться нежно ! А я в серьез это не восприняла! А зря! ВОт оттуда еще мышечная проблема видно началась... После таскание тяжелых сумок... и пр Не зря на тренировках говорят, что после тренировки нужно растягиваться (упражнения делать),чтобы мышца приобретала больший ресурс и возможности в дальнейшей тренировке (на фитнес-занятиях например на проработку мышц)


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (4 Сен 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Еще немного "галиматьи" про мячики. Вчера было прохладно в Москве. Я легко одеваюсь, потому что приходится много передвигаться. Приехал домой, чувствую, что пора, мышцы "заскрипели". После горячего душа полтора часа "катался". И что же? Да, очевидно состояние до и после. Я прорабатывал участок за участком, как всегда. Пока не набрел на место, там где капсула плечевого сустава, я не знаю как точно называется это место. Может быть Малая круглая мышца и Подостная мышца, там, глубоко. Вот там такая точка, две.. это сущий ад.
> Сегодня на занятиях внезапно обнаружил увеличение силы при выполнении упражнений руками с отягощением.


Я после известного диалога когда беру мячик тоже теперь это слово вспоминаю , так вот , что делает каждодневная галиматья - снимает напряжение с мышц и не дает накапливаться - вот задача мячика - так мне объяснил мне мой врач . Это если совсем вкратце .


doc написал(а):


> Да, это закономерно.
> Триггер уменьшает кпд поражённой мышцы.
> После лечения сила пролеченной мышцы возрастает.
> Я не знаю, почему спортсмены не используют этот ресурс.
> По данным литературы где-то до 28% силы можно прибавить.


У меня так получилось с триггерами в средне ягодичной мышце , возле подвздошной кости - как там было больно мячиком раскатывать , я еще и лежа руками прорабатывала эти места и со временем прошла боль и амплитуда движений увеличилась , как будто с меня сняли тиски .


----------



## doc (4 Сен 2015)

Вы - молодцы!
Надеюсь, что ваши позитивные результаты помогут тем, кто будет читать эти строки.


----------



## ssv (4 Сен 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *ssv*, у меня почему-то только одна мысль назревает - про то о чем доктор AIR говорит, ошибка перегружать мышцы, перетренировывать ... Мне еще в фитнес зале , когда я пошла на железках подкачиваться в юности, тренер личный сказал , что обязательно нужно параллельно пилатесом заниматься, растягиваться нежно ! А я в серьез это не восприняла! А зря! ВОт оттуда еще мышечная проблема видно началась... После таскание тяжелых сумок... и пр Не зря на тренировках говорят, что после тренировки нужно растягиваться (упражнения делать),чтобы мышца приобретала больший ресурс и возможности в дальнейшей тренировке (на фитнес-занятиях например на проработку мышц)



Я понял Вас, Екатерина. Конечно, тянуться надо. Но как писал доктор, который обожает секс у нас часто мышцы гипертонированны. Тянуть их, все равно что растягивать автомобильную покрышку. Еще раз хочу сказать, что без перетренированности, а при регулярной и посильной занятости,мышцы постепенно приходят в порядок, гипертонус уходит. Можно будет хоть кончиком носа коленей достать, чувствую. Но это при качественном, восстановленном мышечном аппарате.
Тянуться надо, это со временем становится сладкой процедурой, как у детей.


doc написал(а):


> Вы - молодцы!
> Надеюсь, что ваши позитивные результаты помогут тем, кто будет читать эти строки.


Спасибо, *Doc*!


А.Л.И.С.А. написал(а):


> У меня так получилось с триггерами в средне ягодичной мышце , возле подвздошной кости - как там было больно мячиком раскатывать , я еще и лежа руками прорабатывала эти места и со временем прошла боль и амплитуда движений увеличилась , как будто с меня сняли тиски .


То же самое делаю в районе грушевидных мышц. Там зажимы остались со времен обострения грыж...  Если бы люди знали, что, снимая острую боль есть проблемы, которые еще нужно дорабатывать. Сам не знал столько времени.


----------



## leo1980 (4 Сен 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> То же самое делаю в районе грушевидных мышц. Там зажимы остались со времен обострения грыж...  Если бы люди знали, что, снимая острую боль есть проблемы, которые еще нужно дорабатывать. Сам не знал столько времени.


Подтверждаю, грушевидку долечил мячиком. *doc*, спасибо за советы.


----------



## ssv (4 Сен 2015)

Doc, а как Вы считаете, тазобедренные суставы можно мячиком профилактировать? Ну, если изловчиться, лечь боком на мяч. Больно, конечно. Я пробую всё, что в голову приходит. Ноги, вообще, если пощупать, через сантиметр точки. Особенно на голени, лодыжки....

Кстати, для людей полных, еще один повод уменьшать жировую прослойку для того, чтобы докопаться куда нужно мячиком. Иначе, такой полезный инструмент самолечения будет неэффективен.


----------



## doc (4 Сен 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Doc, а как Вы считаете, тазобедренные суставы можно мячиком профилактировать?



Суставы вторичны.
Общепринятая концепция не обеспечивает практических результатов лечения.
Если хорошо проработать мышцы, проблемы в суставах уходят.
У меня сейчас лечится дама 80 лет с диагнозом Анкилоз коленных суставов.
Была ещё операция на левой ноге.
Сделал буквально 2-3 сеанса - и ноги начали оживать. Объём движений возрос, боль уходит.
Люблю лечить стариков. Наша медицина их бросила. А они имеют право иметь нормальное качество жизни.


----------



## ssv (4 Сен 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Да, это закономерно.
> Триггер уменьшает кпд поражённой мышцы.
> После лечения сила пролеченной мышцы возрастает.
> Я не знаю, почему спортсмены не используют этот ресурс.
> По данным литературы где-то до 28% силы можно прибавить.



Наверное, потому, что всё-таки спорт и здоровье понятия идущие вразрез


doc написал(а):


> Суставы вторичны.
> Общепринятая концепция не обеспечивает практических результатов лечения.
> Если хорошо проработать мышцы, проблемы в суставах уходят.
> У меня сейчас лечится дама 80 лет с диагнозом Анкилоз коленных суставов.
> ...


Спасибо, да, я имел в виду мышцы окружающие сустав.
Вы правы, государство много кого бросило. "Кошка бросила котят...."
У меня матушка со своим коксартрозом так и ждет операцию. Слушать простые вещи многие не хотят. Им нужно "хирургическое вмешательство". Тогда да, они веруют.
Но у нее, уже и вправду, случай запущенный. Без операции не обойтись. Большой процент износа.


----------



## doc (4 Сен 2015)

Спорт - это бизнес.
Миофасциальная терапия может обеспечить улучшение спортивных результатов.
Миллионы лежат на дороге, потому что нет специалистов, умеющих это делать.


ssv написал(а):


> У меня матушка со своим коксартрозом так и ждет операцию.


Сбросьте рентгены. Если увижу возможность помочь консервативно, сделаю это бесплатно.


----------



## ssv (4 Сен 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Сбросьте рентгены. Если увижу возможность помочь консервативно, сделаю это бесплатно.



Андрей Петрович, я глубоко признателен Вам за отзывчивость и предложение.
Но человек верит в какие-то только свои правильные поступки и решения. Я для нее не авторитет.
Может это и хорошо что она так верит. Никто виноватым не окажется. В том числе и я, я и так по жизни нахлебался с ней.
Спасибо еще раз!


----------



## doc (4 Сен 2015)

Знакомые мотивы.
Встречался с подобным.
Терпения Вам. Когда-нибудь всё встанет на круги своя...
Главное, не перегореть к этому времени и не сделать (не наговорить) чего-то непоправимого.
Каждый несёт свой крест.


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Сен 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Еще раз хочу сказать, что без перетренированности, а при регулярной и посильной занятости,мышцы постепенно приходят в порядок, гипертонус уходит.


с этим я согласна, так как сама по этой теореме иду) и чувствую это... право у меня ошибки были ) Что я и делаю и ощущаю себя почти здоровой, но немного не хватает заживленности мышц, баланса и  еще опять таки тренировки размеренной без отягащений конечно) И уверенность появляется , но право бывает я перегружусь, потом 1 или 3 дня могу отходить (например, дома переберала каждый уголок , долгая статистическая нагрузка на низком детском стуле с наклоном к ящик снизу и пр Вообщем для начала обычная ЛФК в меру подойдет общая такая хорошая )



ssv написал(а):


> То же самое делаю в районе грушевидных мышц. Там зажимы остались со времен обострения грыж...  Если бы люди знали, что, снимая острую боль есть проблемы, которые еще нужно дорабатывать. Сам не знал столько времени.


да да, я тоже уже поняла о чем Доктор AIR мне говорил, от чего застой - вот тоже это уходит постепенно и разминаю... Это все от поясницы вниз идет от перенапряжения... У меня почти там уже мягко все, но еще врем нужно, работаю над этой зоной у грушевидки или около крестцово-поясничной зоны) Упражнениями это легче вроде расходится , ттт. Мне еще работать и работать над собой. ПО крайней мере я теперь поняла что имел ввиду АИР, почему застой, так как надо убирать эти места накопленные перегрузками ввиде зажатостей...

*ssv*, очень хотелось бы в 45 чувствовать и выглядеть на 35 ) Хотя мне сейчас порой на 10 лет моложе дают, поэтому шанс есть, только Вот подтянуться нужно)  Я так и планирую (хочу) ЛФК подправить , если получится, а там если все окей будет, уже гантельки маленькие по 0,3 или 0,5... Сегодня в маге видела так хотелось ) НО подожду пока) Пусть мышцы заживут , окрепнут, ЛФК поделаю, ЦИгун и прочее Наведу порядок, а там дай б*г можно еще получше прийти в форму с эластичными мышцами)

*ssv*, Мне спатьки пора, Старайтесь и все получится! ЗДоровья и вдохновенья с разумом 

*ssv*, я бедренные суставы стоя боком помню пробовала помассировать  с мячиком - так прикольненько) А еще есть крабики массажеры тоже удобные для ягодиц и ног ... ОНи разной формы бывают и цветов, размеров) удобная штука я Вам скажу ... А не проще купить массажер с нанизанным шариком-мячиком , чтобы проще катать по ТБС-вам , ногам, ягодицам, спине с удлиненной ручкой)))


Модератор: убедительная просьба не публиковать изображения с рекламой интернет-магазинов.
Сообщение отредактировано.


----------



## ssv (5 Сен 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> для начала обычная ЛФК в меру подойдет общая такая хорошая )


Если только для начала. Чтобы поднять качественно функционал....
Впрочем, о чем я говорю. Вы еще относительно молоды, чтобы увидеть разницу, как в 45 можно чувствовать себя как будто тебе 28. И что именно отягощения (не со спортивным идиотизмом),разумные и слушание себя дают это.


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> эти места накопленные перегрузками ввиде зажатостей...


Я тут вычитал, что ТТ случаются, оказывается не только от перегрузок, но и спровоцированные болями внутренних органов. Даже, например, как я понимаю, взять болезненные менструации у женщин или спазм желудка. Что делает организм на уровне мускулатуры, он защищается. Сигналы эти дают свой отпечаток на мышцах. То есть ТТ появляются не "от", а проще, наверное, написать от чего они не появляются. Интересный такой индикатор здоровья или нездоровья, как угодно)


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *ssv*, Мне спатьки пора, Старайтесь и все получится! ЗДоровья и вдохновенья с разумом


Спасибо за пожелание!


----------



## Екатерина79 (5 Сен 2015)

*ssv*, Пожалуйста, Доброй ночи и приятных снов


----------



## ssv (12 Сен 2015)

Недавно увидел как на стадионе, видимо, тренер, тренировал мальчишек лет 10-12.
Моё удивление вызвало бег с гружённым рюкзаком на спине. Скажите, это нормально? Что-то подсказывает мне, что не совсем.


----------



## Михаил53 (13 Сен 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Дикуль? ))  Я не занималась по нему, так как купив его было не до него, ребенок маленький - просто гуляла пешком мин по 2 часа - как-то быстро прошло и забыла пока в 3 года ребенка не подняла несколько раз и кирдык , диск порвался - грыжа с нервами и пр Тут диск достала))) попробовала - уже поздно) Так и валяется)


Дикуль, Дикуль. Дикуль вытащил себя из небытия, будучи весь переломан. И прежде чем заниматься по его методам, нужно внести кучу поправочных коэффициентов под себя.


ssv написал(а):


> Недавно увидел как на стадионе, видимо, тренер, тренировал мальчишек лет 10-12.
> Моё удивление вызвало бег с гружённым рюкзаком на спине. Скажите, это нормально? Что-то подсказывает мне, что не совсем.


Всё это нормально! Но поскольку это ещё растущие и не сформированные организмы, им категорически противопаказано второе дыхание. Вот этот момент тренер не должен, даже обязан не пропустить. А так, мальчишка сначала остановиться, наклонится вперёд, присядет и в итоге завалится на бок. Вывод - уменьшить вес рюкзака. Наше тело так спроектировано, что все мышцы работают, своего рода, спинохранителями, поэтому злоровую спину можно сломать, только хряснув ею через колено.


ssv написал(а):


> Отчего и куда сдают позвоночники я не знаю Да и не медик я.
> А если Вы спрашиваете отчего бывают проблемы с ним, так об этом весь форум. Малый процент - травмы, и большой процент - образ жизни. Вот и усё


По большому счёту ни травмы, ни образ жизни на позвонки не оказывают своего воздействия.


ssv написал(а):


> Напряжения мускулатуры бывают ведь произвольными и не...
> Когда мы осознанно поднимаем что-то, переносим, делаем какие-то движения, организм включает сложную цепочку нервных импульсов. И если нагрузка на мышцы несоразмерна запасу их прочности (нетренированна), то идёт перенапряжение нервной системы.
> Поэтому, тренируя мышцы, человек прилагая волевые усилия тренирует дух, свою психическую устойчивость.
> 
> ...


Мышцы - это живая ткань, которая находится с зарождения уже в напряжённом состоянии, ибо не сможет работать


----------



## ssv (13 Сен 2015)

Чего-то бред какой-то.


----------



## La murr (13 Сен 2015)

*ssv*, под ником  *Михаил53 *с Вами общается уже знакомый Вам *КоЧер*.
Прощаемся с Николаем.
В ближайшее время он будет заблокирован, как нарушивший Правила форума.


----------



## Михаил53 (13 Сен 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Чего-то бред какой-то.


Не, не бред, Вы просто всё рассматриваете поверхностно. Все мышцы наполнены энергией, поэтому находятся в напряжении, даже, если Вы ничего не делаете, а иначе Вы просто будете трупом на полу. Моделью мышцы является футбольный мяч, который наполнен энергией воздуха, без которой он не будет выполнять заданную ему работу, он просто полетит не так и не туда куда надо. Человек - это взаимосвязанная с окружающим его миром частица и поэтому рассматривать его нужно необособленно - это я к связи с мячом.
Прошу прощения, что нарушил Вашу многостраничную идиллию.


----------



## ssv (13 Сен 2015)

Михаил53, каждое ваше предложение можно цитировать. Все эти "энергии воздуха" и модель мышц, которой является футбольный мяч,  и многое другое что вы написали выше в категоричной форме... как и то, что вы утверждаете, что "здоровую спину можно сломать только об колено",  "куча" каких-то неведомых никому " коэффицентов" уважаемого Дикуля.
Может быть здесь и идиллия и это хорошо. Но что вы хотели донести кроме несвязанной каши, так и осталось загадкой. Поэтому и Вы простите, что, думаю, не я один ничего не понял.

Вообще, как научиться общению, а не умничанию? Я часто спрашиваю себя. Знать всё невозможно, а из того что довелось узнать, нельзя делать знамя и скакать, считая свое "знание" единствнно верным. Исключение - хороший доктор или священник. Потому что, все мы разные, хотя организм по строению один. Мы не машины, которым подходит какая-нибудь одна манипуляция.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (13 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *ssv*, под ником  *Михаил53 *с Вами общается уже знакомый Вам *КоЧер*.
> Прощаемся с Николаем.
> В ближайшее время он будет заблокирован, как нарушивший Правила форума.


У меня были такие мысли , ну, думаю - наверно уже паранойя !


----------



## ssv (13 Сен 2015)

А.Л.И.С.А. написал(а):


> У меня были такие мысли , ну, думаю - наверно уже паранойя !


А кто это? Я не припомню что-то. Это известная персона, как я понимаю?


----------



## La murr (13 Сен 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> А кто это? Я не припомню что-то. Это известная персона, как я понимаю?


В Вашей теме он тоже отметился.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Сен 2015)

Господин КоЧер наверное имелл ввиду нечто про энергию. 
А.Л.И.С.А- спасибо за подсказку как расслабить подвздошную мышцу.
SVV, как у Вас успехи? 
Про механизм мне вроде объяснили, что зажатые мышцы не по всей длине(тригерные) тянуть ту мышцу в разные стороны, и нужно эти тригеры убирать, успехи пока не сильные. Когда у меня спина своей жизнью живет, зажимается и разжимается, похрустывает мне уже самой кажется, что параноя, или чужой во мне живет)


----------



## ssv (19 Сен 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> SVV, как у Вас успехи?
> Про механизм мне вроде объяснили, что зажатые мышцы не по всей длине(тригерные) тянуть ту мышцу в разные стороны, и нужно эти тригеры убирать, успехи пока не сильные. Когда у меня спина своей жизнью живет, зажимается и разжимается, похрустывает мне уже самой кажется, что параноя, или чужой во мне живет)


Здравствуйте! У меня всё хорошо, спасибо. Ничего не болит. Разучиваю дыхательную гимнастику теперь)


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте, то хорошо)Сбросте ссылку)


----------



## ssv (20 Сен 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, то хорошо)Сбросте ссылку)


Дыхательных гимнастик много. Будет лучше если найдете что-нибудь своё, нужно пробовать.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Сен 2015)

Ок, сейчас попробовала, размяться немного после 2 мес перерыва, самое обидное, что все хорошо, и кошки и прогибы, как у змеи) на лопатки как будто цепи надеты, но вроде бы ничего, пошло, главное не перестараться).лестничная мышца в шее справа у меня зажата, а все остальное работает)) Что с ней делать ума не приложу. Она вробе бы картину портит, от нее плечи, вернее правое плечо. Потому мне не пошли гантели) Я уже по всякрму механизм ее зажатия просчитываю- вроде бы если сидеть, голову в компьютер, то как раз задние шейные должны быть растянуты, лестничная передняя зажата, если потом встать организм дает неправлиьный сигнал от растянутых- зажатых мышц, у меня с ними бардак вроде бы полный, если проитись немного то проходит, правда не всегда. Не понятно только, откуда тригеры в растянутых задних мышцах. Попробую дыханием, эта лестничная крепиться к ребрам спереди, может пойдет. Спасибо,SVV,, за подсказку.


----------



## Екатерина79 (21 Сен 2015)

*Kaprikon*, порой бывает если эту мышцу не мучить растяжками насильными и не грузить , то она сама заживает восстанавливается временем, а головой же мы много крутим и по разному повседневно

*ssv*, я рада за Вас, что у Вас все хорошо! Много не выйдет попечатать сейчас, я только на телефоне.


----------



## ssv (21 Сен 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Потому мне не пошли гантели).


Ну что значит "не пошли"? Всегда идет череда обострений на пути к выздоровлению. Хоть после мячиков и, даже начав делать дыхательные упражнения. Нагрузка и упорство лечат. Я уже предлагал Вам позаниматься какое-то время упорно. У Вас есть места где мышц вообще нет, а есть места где они "деревянные".Только нагрузка и упорство это лечат, еще раз хочу повторить.
Тогда организм "пораскинет мозгами" и сам определит, что ему нужно, в мельчайших деталях. Натянет там, где ослабло и расслабит там где зажато. Нужно потеть тут.
Правильное дыхание штука весьма полезная... но вы разбрасываетесь.
В общем, уже так много написано... а Вы не слышите. Все удобный вариант для себя подбираете. А его нет и не будет)


----------



## Volandinka (21 Сен 2015)

Была я на приёме у остеопата или мануальной короче до конца не поняла кто он  вобщем потягивал меня за руки за ноги и показал упражнения лёжа на спине руками и ногами выполнять движения и сказал что ключевой момент в том чтобы выполнять их оооочень медленно типа таким образом подключаются глубокие мышцы а не верхние. Сегодня выполняла упражнение с мячиком так у меня руки даже потрясывать начало. Вот и интересно правда ли это про глубокие мышцы.


----------



## leo1980 (21 Сен 2015)

*Volandinka*, 
опишите что за упражнение

медленно выполнять так пишут да, или вообще без движения, а на время задерживать в позиции ногу/руку и ...
или упражнения в которых надо держать равновесие/баланс.

одно из упражнений для глубоких мышц спины, просто стоять на одной ноге.


----------



## Volandinka (21 Сен 2015)

Лёжа ни спине и глубоко вдыхая выдыхая держать в руках мяч не сдавливая а едва касаясь мяч лёгкий и руки с мячом водить из стороны в сторону потом переносить руки на одну сторону при этом отрывая лопатку противоположной стороны. Ещё перехватывать мяч пальцами над головой ну и много подобных с руками. А ноги лёжа на спине согнуть в коленях и одну ногу медленно вести по другой касаясь носком слегко и положить на колено другой ноги ступню и так по очередь. И ещё потом колени в стороны отводить. Надеюсь понятно объяснила 
А какие нибудь упражнения для глубоких мышц спины лёжа знаете?

В йоге раньше делала много упражнений статически типа планки и когда стоя на коленях открываешь руку и противоположную ногу отпола вытягиваешь и держишь. Эх че то не помогло мне :'( вроде все правильно делала. А ниче не укрепила


----------



## leo1980 (21 Сен 2015)

*Volandinka*, 
я пишу как меня лечат, первое укрепить мышцы живота и малого таза и только потом спина.
я уже почти 2 месяца укрепляю, а по укреплению спины мне в клинике пока не дали упражнения, рано еще
сначала живот и устранения скованости в спине, а потом нагрузка на спину.

а вообще поищите в англоизчном инете упражнения для спины, что то на подобии
Spine Lumbar Back Stabilization


----------



## Volandinka (21 Сен 2015)

*leo1980*, спасибо. Поделитесь упражнениями для живота и таза?


----------



## leo1980 (21 Сен 2015)

*Volandinka*, 

в моей теме есть большой пост, описывающий упражнения полученные в клинике


----------



## ssv (23 Сен 2015)

Volandinka написал(а):


> Лёжа ни спине и глубоко вдыхая выдыхая держать в руках мяч



Глубоко вдыхать и выдыхать не нужно. Более того, это крайне вредно. Многие симптомы и болезни именно от глубокого дыхания. Этому есть научное обоснование, как я выяснил. Можно почитать врача-физиолога Бутейко.


----------



## Volandinka (23 Сен 2015)

Ну как глубоко. Это ведь относительное понятие. В смысле дышать глубже чем  обычно. Что в этом может быть вредного?


----------



## ssv (23 Сен 2015)

Volandinka написал(а):


> Что в этом может быть вредного?


Нарушением обмена веществ вызываемого снижением углекислого газа в альвеолах. У здорового человека его должно быть не менее 6,5 проц. У большинства же сейчас около 3-3,5. Правильное дыхание должно быть поверхностным.


----------



## ssv (23 Сен 2015)

Около 20 (!) витаминов не могут усвоиться в организме лишенном CO2


----------



## Volandinka (23 Сен 2015)

Хмммм... То есть те кто занимаются бегом у них ведь потом при остановке и одыхе дыхание глубокое они неправильно делают?  В йоге опять же для релаксации дыхание глубокое. У тех кто плавает наверное тоже. То есть даже если я пару минут в сутки дышу глубоко для расслабления это уже наносит вред организму?


----------



## ssv (23 Сен 2015)

Volandinka написал(а):


> Хмммм... То есть те кто занимаются бегом у них ведь потом при остановке и отдыхе дыхание глубокое они неправильно делают?  В йоге опять же для релаксации дыхание глубокое. У тех кто плавает наверное тоже. То есть даже если я пару минут в сутки дышу глубоко для расслабления это уже наносит вред организму?



Я Вам процитирую, чтобы не придумывать ничего
_Во время активных физических упражнений, при физической работе в результате окисления глюкозы в клетках увеличивается образование углекислого газа и таким образом, косвенно, тоже происходит тренировка дыхания в условиях повышения углекислого газа в крови.
_
Вообще, очень интересно почитать из первоисточников о протекающих реакциях с участием O2 и CO2.
Если заинтересовались, дерзайте.
Метод открыт еще в СССР, а в Англии его даже преподают отдельным уроком в школе.
Но фармакология.. она такая фармакология.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Сен 2015)

Мышцы и у меня потряхивались, это не всегда хорошо, нужно нагрузку чуть уменьшить, я сначала расстроилась, опять что то новое с потряхиванием, нагрузку усилила. SVV, я же Вам писала, что до этого ровно полтора года я каждый день с упражнениями до часа,иногда дольше, и до этого тоже, что то здесь не то в моем случае. Дыхание с Сидельским в основном делала раньше, в последние время забросила, позавчера попробовала- целый день было хорошо. Как дура нажралась мидокалма для закрепления результата. сегодня болтает как дранного кота. Leo, я читатала на одном форуме, что не нужно живот качать, когда спина зажата, а нужно спину расслаблять, и укреплять поясницу по чуть чуть, но может то тоже не Ваш случай. как основание всего того действа - таз и посница основа всего процеса хотьбы, а не живот. Для поясницы я делаю поклоны мусульманские, вроде бы ничего так, если не сидеть долго потом. Но все индивидуально, после гантель, почему то плечи очень зажаты, аж шарики в них спреди. Мануальный терапевт меня смотрел, говорит, что все хорошо сложено, нет ослабленных мышц,  а плечо нужно самостоятельно попытаться расслабить релаксацией.


----------



## ssv (23 Сен 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мышцы и у меня потряхивались, это не всегда хорошо, нужно нагрузку чуть уменьшить, я сначала расстроилась, опять что то новое с потряхиванием, нагрузку усилила. SVV, я же Вам писала, что до этого ровно полтора года я каждый день с упражнениями до часа,иногда дольше, и до этого тоже, что то здесь не то в моем случае. Дыхание с Сидельским в основном делала раньше, в последние время забросила, позавчера попробовала- целый день было хорошо. Как дура нажралась мидокалма для закрепления результата. сегодня болтает как дранного кота. Leo, я читатала на одном форуме, что не нужно живот качать, когда спина зажата, а нужно спину расслаблять, и укреплять поясницу по чуть чуть, но может то тоже не Ваш случай. как основание всего того действа - таз и посница основа всего процеса хотьбы, а не живот. Для поясницы я делаю поклоны мусульманские, вроде бы ничего так, если не сидеть долго потом. Но все индивидуально, после гантель, почему то плечи очень зажаты, аж шарики в них спреди. Мануальный терапевт меня смотрел, говорит, что все хорошо сложено, нет ослабленных мышц,  а плечо нужно самостоятельно попытаться расслабить релаксацией.



Надо видеть или представлять что Вы делаете. На форуме невозможно понять. Еще и таблетками опять злоупотребляете. Ладно бы, болело нестерпимо, а так.. для "закрепления", это зря.
За полтора года усердных занятий, любой болевой порог бы понизился, убеждён.

Как верёвку не гни, палкой не станет. Вот какая мысль в голову пришла)


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Сен 2015)

Логично, полтора года упорныхьзанятий ни к чему не привели. Дальше пошла думать, что делать. Все оно хорошо бы, не могу за компом сидеть. Со стороны оно даже не видно, что ногу тянет, и спина вреде ровная, а вот после посиделок, хоть в петлю, хотя встаю вроде бы.


----------



## ssv (23 Сен 2015)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Логично, полтора года упорныхьзанятий ни к чему не привели. Дальше пошла думать, что делать. Все оно хорошо бы, не могу за компом сидеть. Со стороны оно даже не видно, что ногу тянет, и спина вреде ровная, а вот после посиделок, хоть в петлю, хотя встаю вроде бы.


Искренне жаль, что так у Вас происходит. Но не опускайте руки!
Спина может быть ровной (визуально) и ходить пытаться, вроде как, расправив плечи, но...
Еще и нога у Вас. Про ногу не знал. Что с ней?
У меня матушка в Боткинской сейчас, к операции готовят. Тоже долго сидеть не могла уже. Да и стоять тоже. Коксартороз 3 ст.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Сен 2015)

Сожалею, я думаю матущку подправят. У меня нет кокосартроза,  и пока никакого артроза, я сразу бросилась плечи снимать, там все ок, в ТБС тоже. Колено было поломано. Черт знает на что похоже, больше на венозный застой, мазилки помогают. легкие два раза уже снимала, думала может что там, щитовидка - не знаю, шея тоненькая не видно особо никаких наршений. Остаются мышцы или грыжа. Завтра буду думать, что делать. мучительно некрурю. пока мучительно. стаж был очень большой))Ну и зарядку очень осторжно продолжу))


----------



## ssv (23 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте. Отложил в сторону я свои гантели. Взял отпуск. Моё плечо заживает,но медленно.
Хочется воспеть очередную оду Лечебной физкультуре.
Во-первых, слишком самонадеянно я почти прекратил ей заниматься.
В следствии чего, по ощущениям, состояние такое, что исчезла опора, появилась тяжесть в теле. Стабилизаторы не знают как работать. Не держат и всё тут. Усталость, ощущение разбитости и тяжёлое нервное напряжение.
Всё это я вспомнил опять, потому что, пришел к тому, от чего, казалось, что ушел.
Нет, это навсегда. И ЛФК должен быть навсегда. Одними тяжестями рассинхрон только усугубляется. Правильный стереотип движения даёт ЛФК и, лишь затем, потихоньку утяжеление.
А упражнения, которые мне помогают вывести себя из вышеописанного состояния просты. Основными являются положение на спине, затем на животе. Я слегка приподнимаю верх туловища (именно слегка), и удерживаю несколько секунд неподвижно. Затем ноги, таким же образом. Тоже самое в положении лёжа на животе.
Вариации придумываю сам. Смысл  - в удерживании на весу, отдельно приподнятые части своего тела.

И для плеча. Лучшее упражнение пока что такое. На четвереньках. Попа на пятках. Прямыми руками опираюсь на пол и, как бы тянусь вперед.
И другое. Немного более болезненное. Но что делать.
Лёжа на животе. Руки в замок за спиной, насколько возможно (если как у меня, то больно). Попеременно поднимать прямые ноги (не высоко). Заметно ощущение, что мышцы хорошо тянутся.
Вообще, очень важно не задрать что-то как можно выше, а именно почувствовать работу мышц. Делать осознанно.
Всё делается очень плавно, без рывков.
Собственно, ничего нового.
Так, решил навестить тему.
Всем здоровья!

По моим наблюдениям. Три дня ЛФК буквально поднимают меня из какого-то проклятия.
Это чувство невозможно описать. Как будто плиту снимают с плеч.
Вот эти три состояния в совокупности: слабость и тяжесть в теле, и воспалённость в мышцах... О, ужас!
Короче, вспомнил я добрые советы DOCа. Пропарил вчера себя 7 минут горячей водичкойперед сном. Жахнул половинку таблеточки аспирина, разтёр её в чашку с водой...и таблеточку пустырника.
Всё. Наутро я проснулся другим. Чувствую, мышцы не скрипят. Успокоились.
Ну, вот что это за хрень? И ничем другим выгнать не получилось до сих пор))
ЛФК и горячий душ для меня, "форева энд эва", выходит)
ЛФК снимает не только острые болевые состояния, но и какие-то ревматоидные, выходит.



Volandinka написал(а):


> и сказал что ключевой момент в том чтобы выполнять их оооочень медленно типа таким образом подключаются глубокие мышцы а не верхние



Я опытным путем пришел к тому, что так и есть. Они (связки, глубокие мышцы) "включаются" и "обучаются" правильно работе при медленном выполнении упражнений.


----------



## Екатерина79 (23 Дек 2015)

ssv написал(а):


> Усталость, ощущение разбитости и тяжёлое нервное напряжение.


Доброй ночи!
Это скорее и от перегруз гантель возможно? Мышцы перегружены - отсюда их усталость, тяжесть , ограничение возможно в движении, разбитость и как следствие нервное перенапряжение от этого состоянии давящего на нервную и душевную систему... У меня так по крайней мере было подмечено... Конечно отдохните, пусть мышцы расслабятся и Вы успокоитесь  спокойные мышцы - спокойных дух и крепкие нервы в теле 
Может сорвали обострение мышечное в какой-то степени? мышцы вот и воспалены как бы...
Я заметила как раз таки (наблюдая разницу в упражнениях стоя и лежа)  - лежа упражнения конечно легче для тела делать - мышцы в процессе расправляются (тяжесть если была уходит), и нет осевой как бы нагрузки общей статичной чтоли как во время выполнения комплекса упражнений стоя может быть .. Конечно если в меру без перебора...


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Дек 2015)

Нервное напряжение и плечо, которые болит, выдвигаете вперед или наоборот опускаете, когда за компом сидите и клониться в сторону грыжи  наверно, если Лфк помогает, то замечательно, можно еще позу за компом поменять.


----------



## Екатерина79 (23 Дек 2015)

*ssv*, Выздоравления! Это путь длинный и как пишут интересный)

я еще все же для себя открытие сделала, телу понравилось (конечно об этом и писали и на ютубе кто-то лекцию проводит), что лучше мышцы расправлять мини движениями - маленькими амплитудами расправлять - зато верно и вроде нежно) мне нравится) голову, например, с шее особенно так мини-движухами расправлять) вообщем везде все расправлять - гармонию наводить микродвижениями)тк все взаимосвязано - у меня по крайней мере - тоже же плечо под лопаткой (когда жестко было в один момент - все это снизу потянуло)... вообщем наверное зря вы гантели взяли, если порядка нет с мышцами .... хм


----------



## ssv (24 Дек 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *ssv*, Выздоравления! Это путь длинный и как пишут интересный)


Спасибо. Здоровьем пыхтеть вряд ли уже придется, каким бы интересным путь не был.)
Но у меня есть немного упорства и желание


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Дек 2015)

*ssv*, это самое главное и верный путь к себе и к своему телу ) и не совершать ошибок


----------



## ssv (24 Дек 2015)

Ошибок не было. Просто одними физическими нагрузками, как я понял, исправить болезненную реакцию мышц невозможно. А на что реакция, бог знает. То ли сколиоз "проседает", что "разсинхрон" настаёт, если не поддерживать упражнениями на полу. То ли, плюс к этому, мобильность психики, что сразу воспаляются т. точки.То ли я очень придирчив к себе)) Такое тоже может быть. Ведь никаких болей я кроме травмы плеча давно не испытываю. Вегетатика, вот да. Поэтому, и по врачам не хожу. Залечат. А объяснять свои состояния - кто меня слушать будет так долго) Вот сам и мумукаюсь по жизни с собой.

Кстати, "мумукаюсь" всё же хоть и медленно, но улучшаю что-то)


----------



## douglas (25 Дек 2015)

*ssv*, такой же вывод сделал, что без ЛФК ни как теперь, пробовал на три недели прекратить занятия, сразу же появились все симптомы ноющей боли, как только регулярно стал делать упражнения всё наладилось.


----------



## Kaprikon (28 Дек 2015)

А я сдалась, во всю ем мидокалм, а теперь и баклосан, зарядку тоже делаю, а основном только "парчу", ну и на пресс немного, без гантель, руки немного отпустило, сидеть сложно, но все равно часов 9 ,могу, клонит в часов 12, и ближе к вечеру, если походить потом, как мама родила, отказалась я пока от поездок за рулем, правая трапеция и под лопаткой-как краб, пытаюсь это место не напрягать,массажист говорит сильная и жилистая, мне бы эту силу равномерно распределить)

Svv, ,я писала про положение за компом, потому что, после него мне тянет всю правую сторону, начиная с ноги, заканчивая грудной мышцей спереди, включая артерию, при сильных нагрузка зажимает именно ее, и руку, если бы не эти приколы с грудино-сосцевидной, можно любую зарядку делать, пусть бы болело, а тут идут вещи поинтереснее, я их боюсь ужасно)

пишу с мобильного,  гель карамолис наоборот отпускает немного, остальное не берет никак, нашла в аптеке еще какойто сильно охлаждающий, который не лечит по описанию, но может хоть зарядку сделать даст, никто не пробовал?


----------



## Екатерина79 (29 Дек 2015)

*Kaprikon*, держитесь, больше на расслабление идите , старайтесь...  *Kaprikon*, а  выше по пошло плеча - ухо и выше?


----------



## ssv (15 Янв 2016)

С наступлением холодов стала появляться сильная скованность, которая не снимается ни нагрузками, ни мячиком. Стал практиковать плавную растяжку. Какая же всё-таки гадская гадость этот остеохондроз.

На нервы давит, слабость, утомляемость... В общем, сопутствующее совсем не радует. Но вроде попробовал потянуться, порастягиваться и ощущения изменились. Буду наблюдать.


----------



## doc (15 Янв 2016)

ssv написал(а):


> Стал практиковать плавную растяжку.


Верное решение.
И ещё должна быть обратная связь с телом: попробовал - и оценил результат. С возможной последующей коррекцией упражнений.


----------



## ssv (15 Апр 2016)




----------

